# GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.



## gripmaster

This is the official GPW B E A S T THREAD OF AWESOMENESS the only purpose of which is the glorification, showing off, celebration and general awesomisation of our BEASTs.... 

If you have a GPW. If you are skydiving with it from a Space Capsule. If you are driving 300kph on a race track in a Bugatti Veyron Spider. If you are piloting a WW I fighterplane. If you are eating a XL doublecheesegoldencrust megapizza with pineapples and barbecuesauce all by yourself. If you are doing anything remotely awesome while wearing your BEAST - we want to know. We want to SEE it. So far these incredible devices have been shown in their cozy little boxes, on their pillow surrounded by dark leather and golden writing.

This ends NOW! And this here is the place to show off your heroic deeds! GO! :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart :rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 
GPW-1000-1B ......................................................
GPW-1000-2A ......................................................
GPW-1000-4A ......................................................
GPW-1000-RAF .....................................................

*Together .............................................................*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Pics or you're not allowed in the thread, I know, I know.....

My spacecapsule wont fly at night, the Veyron is getting an oil change (56 liters of it!), Pizza Hut is closed....

let me start by recycling some pics of the BEAST'S first day out and a very awesome walk through Tokyo....


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa said:


> GPW-1000-1A ......................................................
> GPW-1000-1B ......................................................
> GPW-1000-2A ......................................................
> GPW-1000-4A ......................................................
> GPW-1000-RAF .....................................................
> 
> *Together .............................................................*
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I stand corrected!!!! Count Piowa - you are the human GPW - truly awesome!!
GPW-1000-1A
GPW-1000-2A

Ok please check me in with my two BEASTs:


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 1 watch (Gripmaster)
GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 1 watch (Gripmaster)
GPW-1000-1B ......................................................
GPW-1000-4A ......................................................
GPW-1000-RAF .....................................................

*Together ............................................................. 2 watches

*GGPPWW - Gripmaster (2 watches)
GPW -

I am just tired of various "kings", "popes" and "Chuck Norris" titles, This time I propose to use something more technological. Just like the watch itself. For example GGGPPPWWW could mean 3 watches. How do you like it?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## iJeff

The GPW deserves a dedicated thread! Piowa - Orange GPW reporting!


----------



## Kawei

Since I'm not wearing mine today... I have to use my recycled pic b-)

This was the time I awoken the BEAST, from its slumber.









Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Lukeduke100

Great watch. Heavy.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Checking in with my RAF my favorite


----------



## Time4Playnow

Thanks, Grip, for starting this thread!! And thanks, Piowa, for your doing yet another 'counting' thread! :-!

Gotta count me in here. The GPW is currently at the top of the list of my favorite Gs! Here are my three:

*First, GPW-1000-2AJF:*



Thought I'd add an outdoor shot I like:



*Next, GPW-1000FC-1A9JF:*



*And last, but certainly NOT least, the RAF Beast of awesomeness, the GPW-1000RAF: *


----------



## Piowa

RAF ahead? And no 1B at all? FC version?
You guys still surprise me...


GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 3 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 2 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 2 watches (iJeff, Kawei)
GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 1 watch (Gripmaster)
GPW-1000-1B .......................................................

*Together ............................................................. 9 watches

*GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STEELINOX

BEASTMASTER 1000-1B checkin in too !









Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 3 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 2 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 2 watches (iJeff, Kawei)
GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 1 watch (Gripmaster)
GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 1 watch (Steelinox)

*Together ............................................................ 10 watches

*GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint

Can't say enough about this piece. Just put it on your wrist and it speaks for itself. I've only had it for a couple of days, so action shots will have to come later. For now, count me in for one.

GPW-1000-1B


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Can't say enough about this piece. Just put it on your wrist and it speaks for itself. I've only had it for a couple of days, so action shots will have to come later. For now, count me in for one.
> 
> GPW-1000-1B


Very cool Scott


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 3 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 2 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 2 watches (iJeff, Kawei)
GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 2 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint)
GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 1 watch (Gripmaster)
GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

*Together ............................................................ 11 watches

*GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Olyeller68

Sorry no action shot yet. It's actually a Christmas present from the wife. I snuck it out of the box long enough to GPS sync it and take this pic to hold me over till Christmas.









Anxiously awaiting when I actually get to wear it!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very cool Scott


Many thanks my friend. I can't help but to think that this model would suit you well. I know you generally prefer high-end digital G's, and tend to go in a different direction (your namesake) for analogue, but I feel like this one might really fit your style.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 3 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 2 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint)
GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 2 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow)
GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 2 watches (iJeff, Kawei)
GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 2 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68)
GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)
GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 12 watches

*GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Queen6

GPW is literally the Godzilla of G Shock, you'll see mine a little later...

Q-6


----------



## kandyredcoi

gonna have to get one now... fuuuuuuu


----------



## sleeman

Long time lurker first time poster, in fact just registered to share my excitement. I am now a proud owner this beast, the best and most expensive in my collection. Awesome timepiece.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 7 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 7 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 27 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## superflask

Recycling a previously used photo of my orange GPW and my Ducati Monster. Both are such beasts.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

superflask said:


> Recycling a previously used photo of my orange GPW and my Ducati Monster. Both are such beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome superflak. Suoer cool shot


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 8 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 7 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 28 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## vngxgh

Thanks, Grip, for starting this thread!! And thanks, Piowa, for your doing yet another 'counting' thread!


----------



## Sengyoku

Sorry it's a little late, but I can join the RAF Camp now 





































Still loving my beast!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 8 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 8 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 29 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint

Here's a couple pictures of the Beast with "Beast", my aptly named Giant Schnauzer pup


----------



## Piowa

Knives and Lint said:


> Here's a couple pictures of the Beast with "Beast", my aptly named Giant Schnauzer pup


Is it RAF or 1B ?


----------



## Knives and Lint

Piowa said:


> Is it RAF or 1B ?


Sorry for that Piowa, I should have noted that did not add to my count, I still only have the one (1B). I was just posting some more shots of the GPW out of its box as Gripmaster suggested in the first post.

On that note, I finally got some outdoor pics with it today. I hit a small trail down by the river.



If you notice in the background, that is a dolphin breaching on this one








Here is a trail made by an Alligator. I did not follow.


----------



## sleeman

Great outdoor pics Knives and Lint!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Knives and Lint said:


> Sorry for that Piowa, I should have noted that did not add to my count, I still only have the one (1B). I was just posting some more shots of the GPW out of its box as Gripmaster suggested in the first post.
> 
> On that note, I finally got some outdoor pics with it today. I hit a small trail down by the river.
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice in the background, that is a dolphin breaching on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a trail made by an Alligator. I did not follow.


Awesome K&L  Wondeful shots


----------



## gripmaster

Knives and Lint said:


> Sorry for that Piowa, I should have noted that did not add to my count, I still only have the one (1B). I was just posting some more shots of the GPW out of its box as Gripmaster suggested in the first post.
> 
> On that note, I finally got some outdoor pics with it today. I hit a small trail down by the river.
> If you notice in the background, that is a dolphin breaching on this one
> 
> Here is a trail made by an Alligator. I did not follow.


Nice! well done!!! yes absolutely thats what the thread is for! the continued glorification of the BEAST!!

So count piowa, dont be surprised if same watches reappear in all kinds of places... if someone wants to be counted with a NEW BEAST, they must "call the count"!

also may I suggest, K&L that next time you follow that alligator? I'm sure the GPW can withstand a bit of alligatorwrestling!


----------



## kandyredcoi

so, where do I find the best deals on this beast?!?


----------



## gripmaster

kandyredcoi said:


> so, where do I find the best deals on this beast?!?


----------



## Knives and Lint

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome K&L  Wondeful shots


Many thanks for the kind words, Tom.



gripmaster said:


> also may I suggest, K&L that next time you follow that alligator? I'm sure the GPW can withstand a bit of alligatorwrestling!


Actually, you stumbled onto an idea I might have for the Frogster world tour if it works out ;-)

As for today, I did try a bit to find the gator, but it was nowhere to be found. This area was in brackish (salt/fresh mix) water so they are not quite as plentiful as they are in other nearby freshwater areas. I'll have to get some shots this spring when I go out canoeing in the fresh water where we are surrounded by them.



kandyredcoi said:


> so, where do I find the best deals on this beast?!?


I picked mine up on sale at Macy's at 25% off the retail price. It worked out well because I already had $100 store credit that they gave me as a courtesy after messing up a previous online order.

Other than that, I'd suggest the usual suspects (Amazon, Rakuten, Ebay, etc). However, I like Gripmaster's answer better.


----------



## GeSte

Do add me to the list!

Awesome piece


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ...................................................... 9 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 8 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 30 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cbrbamby09

I would have thought the RAF to be the rarest and least amount owned, so I'm amazed its second.


----------



## STEELINOX

Fun litl video...

Anybody recognize the music?


----------



## tgdtown

GPW-1000-4AJF

The BEAST is here!!!!

Count me in... All of these great pics of the beast is making want to pull the trigger for #2!!!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Djfjjy)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 8 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 32 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, Djfjjy (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gunsmoke16610

Please add my GPW 1000-1A. I haven't been this excited about a watch in years. Its worth every penny. Thank you to those who have contributed to this thread.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Djfjjy)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 8 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 4 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 33 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, Djfjjy, GunSmoke16610 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## erikm82

love the navy one... 
So, I collect this "beast"


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Djfjjy)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 8 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 34 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, Djfjjy, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei

djfjjy said:


> Since I'm not wearing mine today... I have to use my recycled pic
> 
> This was the time I awoken the BEAST, from its slumber.


Did my beast get stolen? I don't think this one should be counted count Piowa :think:
Unless it was a complimented pic, in which I can't read any other info about it.


----------



## Raff_christ

GPW1000-4 VS GPW1000RAF
check this out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Djfjjy, we are waiting for YOUR pciture. 

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-RAF .................................................... 9 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 35 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Superimpressive how many of these are already around and how enthousiastic everybody is about the BEAST!


----------



## Time4Playnow

gripmaster said:


> Superimpressive how many of these are already around and how enthousiastic everybody is about the BEAST!
> 
> View attachment 2344906


Yeah, totally agree!!

I must admit, that before I picked one of these up (and had not seen any in person), I was slightly worried about the size given the 56x66mm dimensions I had seen. But once my GPW arrived...well, it was just what I wanted. Yes it's large, no doubt about it, but not "too" large for my tastes. In fact it's just how I like my Gs -- large and impressive looking. They don't get much better than this model, IMO. (for anyone who loves large, analog Gs, and can accept the cost of this one, you owe it to yourself to try one!)  ;-)


----------



## Knives and Lint

Time4Playnow said:


> I must admit, that before I picked one of these up (and had not seen any in person), I was slightly worried about the size given the 56x66mm dimensions I had seen. But once my GPW arrived...well, it was just what I wanted. Yes it's large, no doubt about it, but not "too" large for my tastes. In fact it's just how I like my Gs -- large and impressive looking. They don't get much better than this model, IMO. (for anyone who loves large, analog Gs, and can accept the cost of this one, you owe it to yourself to try one!) ;-)


Agreed. The only problem I've ever had with a large watch is that it makes me like my smaller watches less. I remember when vade_R first introduced his orange GPW (one of the first on the forum to have one I believe) and he mentioned that it made his GWA1100 feel like a toy in comparison. I have to say, as much as I love my orange GWA1100, I'm afraid I'm beginning to share those sentiments a bit. In my opinion, Casio has really stepped up their analog game with both the introduction of this watch, as well as the Gulfmaster. (I assume the same could be said for the MTG-S1000, though I do not have the privilege of owning one of those yet).


----------



## superflask

Here's another photo of my Beast on my other bike.


----------



## gunsmoke16610

The Beast at home with Technology









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

I just love this thread and of course your (I mean all of you) great pictures.
Now I want to have my own GPW, I blame you (I mean all of you) for that. 
Unfortunately it is way above my price range, but maybe Santa will help.


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Raff_christ

twin GPW1000RAF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Knives and Lint said:


> Agreed. The only problem I've ever had with a large watch is that it makes me like my smaller watches less. I remember when vade_R first introduced his orange GPW (one of the first on the forum to have one I believe) and he mentioned that it made his GWA1100 feel like a toy in comparison. I have to say, as much as I love my orange GWA1100, I'm afraid I'm beginning to share those sentiments a bit. In my opinion, Casio has really stepped up their analog game with both the introduction of this watch, as well as the Gulfmaster. (I assume the same could be said for the MTG-S1000, though I do not have the privilege of owning one of those yet).


Absolutely, K&L, the MTG-S1000 is definitely in the same league as the GPW. ;-) I even put it a step above the Gulfmaster because of the bracelet. But consider this a strong recommendation to own an MTG at some point. (I have the black IP version)


----------



## superflask

I'm fortunate enough to own both the MTG (purchased one year ago) and the GPW Orange. I have other G-shocks and mechanical watches from Steinhart, Seiko and Hexa but they are hardly worn these days because I'm just wearing these two guys. Both have incredible wrist presence with their anime-futuristic design and significant size. In terms of design, the MTG is the Robocop while the GPW is the Gundam, and their build quality is top notch.

G-shocks may never shake off their image of being plastic fashion watches, and people are bewildered when I tell them the prices of these two watches. "But it's just a G-shock!" However, anyone who appreciates watches on their own terms, owe themselves to just try on these two watches at retail. The MTG does not look that impressive in photos, or even in the display window, but once you wear it you'll understand. The GPW just looks like a beast in photos or in real life


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

superflask said:


> View attachment 2353930
> 
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to own both the MTG (purchased one year ago) and the GPW Orange. I have other G-shocks and mechanical watches from Steinhart, Seiko and Hexa but they are hardly worn these days because I'm just wearing these two guys. Both have incredible wrist presence with their anime-futuristic design and significant size. In terms of design, the MTG is the Robocop while the GPW is the Gundam, and their build quality is top notch.
> 
> G-shocks may never shake off their image of being plastic fashion watches, and people are bewildered when I tell them the prices of these two watches. "But it's just a G-shock!" However, anyone who appreciates watches on their own terms, owe themselves to just try on these two watches at retail. The MTG does not look that impressive in photos, or even in the display window, but once you wear it you'll understand. The GPW just looks like a beast in photos or in real life


Great read


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

erikm82 said:


> love the navy one...
> So, I collect this "beast"


BRO! BUYING THIS tommmorow for Christmas gift from my fiancee and im so excited canot sleep


----------



## chypmun77

Black hawk reporting !










Glowing underband. .


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 10 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 36 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

chypmun77 said:


> Black hawk reporting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing underband. .


Congrats!!! A great choice, for sure. :-!

Isn't it so cool how the "red jelly" underside of the strap shows through a bit when you're wearing it?!! I love that!! |>

Enjoy that BEAST!!


----------



## RHJones

Here's a pic of my beloved GPW-1000RAF (by far the most expensive watch I ever owned in my whole life- and it feels great!b-))

Of course, I shot the pic of my aviator watch together with one of my aeroplanes!


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

The beast. Can be only opened on 24th evening. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

RHJones said:


> Here's a pic of my beloved GPW-1000RAF (by far the most expensive watch I ever owned in my whole life- and it feels great!b-))
> 
> Of course, I shot the pic of my aviator watch together with one of my aeroplanes!
> 
> View attachment 2383089


Wonderful post. Enjoy. Life is good


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 11 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 4 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 37 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## scottydoesnt

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know what the production numbers are for the GPW-1000RAF ? I've read 500 released in the UK, but what about the rest of the world ? Or is 500 all of them ? Thanks. These watches look great . . . and eh hem . . . I may or may not be joining this club soon . . .


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

Santa Claus passed by last night.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Since this is the GPW thread of awesomeness, what could be more awesome than Christmas playing with the kids, and my son (9) getting his first Rangeman


----------



## Raff_christ

meet my GPW1000-4 and GPW1000RAF
merry christmas everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyjakey

Merry Xmas all .I tried the RAF on yesterday in Leeds" Amazing"  and they also had a std model next to it , RAF was £100 more But whats the difference in the models as the guy didn't know? Cheers


----------



## Raff_christ

RAF limited 500 and have stealth grey colour 



flyjakey said:


> Merry Xmas all .I tried the RAF on yesterday in Leeds" Amazing" and they also had a std model next to it , RAF was £100 more But whats the difference in the models as the guy didn't know? Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyjakey

Cheers thanks for that , bloke in shop thought it had different functions , got to hve one now tho !


----------



## Bulldog1

Wearing that thing 24/7 for the last ten days, which is a new record for me. Am I getting sick...?


----------



## Piowa

Somebody please correct my list, because I am unsure if it is OK. 


GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 11 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 5 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 5 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 39 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cobia

Awesome looking watch, id really like one but i just cant get over the 12 and 6 number markers, just imo i think it dumbs the watch down, any watch with written numbers as marker dials just doesnt do it for me, but im glad it does it for you guys, apart from the markers it looks one hell of a watch.


----------



## scottydoesnt

I took delivery of my GPW-1000RAF on Christmas Eve. I was fortunate to have won the watch on an ebay auction, even though I had no intention of buying one at the moment. I couldn't pass the deal up. I've worn it for a significant amount of time during the 2 days I've owned it, and must say it is simply awesome. It looks as expensive at it is, the weight is nice and heavy, and has some amazing features. The only thing I don't like is that the keeper doesn't stay put.


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

SATELLITE RECEIVERS


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime




----------



## Meridian




----------



## Olyeller68

Does anybody know if there is a composite braclet available that will fit the beast? That would be one thing I can think of that it needs.


----------



## frhoads

There is an FC model of the GPW-1000, so a metal band does exist. You'd have to check PacParts or some other source to see if you can buy the bracelet separately.



Olyeller68 said:


> Does anybody know if there is a composite braclet available that will fit the beast? That would be one thing I can think of that it needs.


----------



## Time4Playnow

frhoads said:


> There is an FC model of the GPW-1000, so a metal band does exist. You'd have to check PacParts or some other source to see if you can buy the bracelet separately.


Yes you can buy the bracelet separately. I think the pac parts price is around $117 or so.


----------



## gunsmoke16610

I have yet to take off the GPW thats unusual for me, this is one hell of a watch










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

The Beast seating at the traditional Turkana tribemen's stool from Turkana county, North Kenya.


----------



## Raff_christ

ready to take off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aRogue

First time user on here AND my first G-Shock ever. 1B checking in!

Also, just a quick question here but how do you check the battery/charge level on this watch? I've tried reading the manual but it's confusing to say the least, haha...


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

Greetings from Singapore!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Down a few scores !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeman

aRogue said:


> View attachment 2439761
> 
> 
> First time user on here AND my first G-Shock ever. 1B checking in!
> 
> Also, just a quick question here but how do you check the battery/charge level on this watch? I've tried reading the manual but it's confusing to say the least, haha...


Checking the Charge Level - from P17 in the manual

Check the charge level by observing the 1 Second Hand position immediately after entering the Timekeeping mode.

If it's in 12 o'clock or 2 o'clock the watch is charged. If it's in 4 o'clock or 6 o'clock power is low. Charge the watch.


----------



## Adam020

Ok guys, count me in...i just order my GPW-1000RAF &#55357;&#56839;

i hope it will fit on my wrist....because i have some small ones&#55357;&#56848;✌fingers crossed


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 13 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 7 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 44 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aRogue

sleeman said:


> Checking the Charge Level - from P17 in the manual
> 
> Check the charge level by observing the 1 Second Hand position immediately after entering the Timekeeping mode.
> 
> If it's in 12 o'clock or 2 o'clock the watch is charged. If it's in 4 o'clock or 6 o'clock power is low. Charge the watch.


Thanks for the reply, appreciate it!

I tried doing this multiple times and i'm not seeing the second hand do anything apart from continuing to do it's job and tell the time whilst ticking away. I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong...?


----------



## Phreddo

First post!

You have to switch modes to make that happen. 
So you hit the mode button 4 times to get the high beep, the second hand will make a sweep. Where it first stops is the battery level. Then it will resume counting after a second or so.

And to not clutter, I made an account just to share!


----------



## Olyeller68

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes you can buy the bracelet separately. I think the pac parts price is around $117 or so.


Thanks, it's been ordered.

Now the waiting begins, heck still waiting for some stuff from a previous order too!


----------



## alund

Seeing all these sweet pieces has made me decide to pick one up...


----------



## iJeff

Wishing all my fellow GPWs a Happy New Year!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 13 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 7 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 7 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 45 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric5964

Count me in, love the watch!

EricE


----------



## Yto1312

Finally GPW RAF THE BEAST...


----------



## superflask

You know, after wearing the Beast for the past few weeks, I've started to sell off my other G-shocks and Seikos, keeping only the MTG-1000 (office beater), Yellow Rangeman (everyone needs a Ranger) and the original 5600 (childhood nostalgia). 

Part of it is my desire to reduce the size of my watch collection, the other part comes from owning the Beast which makes wearing almost every other watch feel so.... unsatisfying.


----------



## FilipinoTimeisOnTime

We all love beautiful pussy... cat . lol


----------



## jantyc




----------



## jantyc

View attachment 2489330

Picked this up today from Goldsmiths for a hefty £785 sheets. Got 10% off, nice. Been a G-Shock fan for many years and missed out on the last RAF G. Not this time.
This is one piece of kit anf just 500 released to the U.k. They will be like rocking horses poo...Rare. Skint myself getting it but i dont care about eating beans for a year
at least the beast will be with me. Sorry about the photo, taken from HTC 1 M8.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 15 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo,

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 7 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 48 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisboy

This just came in the mail today!

I must say the pictures do not do the thread title justice until you actually wear it. What a great looking watch.

Proud to be wearing this Beast. A great way to start the year!

Cheers from snowy -18̊C ( 0̊ F) Alberta!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 15 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo,

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 8 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 49 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hein W

Count me in for " The Beast" nr. 50!
Received it yesterday from the Netherlands, beautiful watch.














*GPW-1000-RAF.*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 16 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo,

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 8 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 50 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boska

Got "The Beast" today!

Really wanted the RAF but having such a bad AUS dollar i just couldn't warrant spending $550 more then what i got my 1A for!

Was so torn at the store weather to go 1A or 1B, but after some time i thought why not get some colour and stands out more. Paid $854AUD from a local store which normally sells them for RRP$1199

So heres my BEAST!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 16 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 8 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 51 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wotch

My beast is coming.
Beast-1B







Question: Travelling from time zone A to a different Zone B and the gpw is set home to A correctly, what will happen if do not do GPS positioning?

Will the watch main hands

1) continue to show Zone A time since its home set as Zone A,

or 
2) it will change to time of Zone B but home maintain as Zone A,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 16 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 9 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 52 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flyjakey

got my RAF today


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 17 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska)

GPW-1000-1B ...................................................... 9 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 53 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flyjakey

oops forgot pic lol


----------



## STEELINOX

"HOT"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

All done !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stan54

Hello,

This is my contribution : GPW-1000-1B (thanks a lot Piowa to count me in).









The GPW-1000 is incredible in term of quality and toughness. The price is also incredible.
For who loves G-Shock, this watch is unbelievable. The first and, in fact, durable impression is the quintessence of G-Shock manufacturing. The sapphire glass and carbon fiber inlay band are appropriate.

Three essential qualities of G-Shock watches : reliability, loyalty, and toughnes, in all circumstances. 
An another quality of G-Shock is to be sustainable.

This GPS Hybrid watch is not dedicated to GPS trace but only to obtain accuracy time, with energy self-sufficient. For those who want to be independent (long term trekker for instance), this last capability is essential.

Cheers.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 17 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 10 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 54 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VigilantRaven

Oh, look, another RAF.


----------



## Chrisboy

Good question.

I have yet to travel with mine, but after reading the manual, I am quite sure you will still be receiving the time for Zone A, even if it is received from another radio transmitter.

The last successful GPS positioning will always dictate the current time zone for the watch. I might be wrong.



> Question: Travelling from time zone A to a different Zone B and the gpw is set home to A correctly, what will happen if do not do GPS positioning?
> 
> Will the watch main hands
> 
> 1) continue to show Zone A time since its home set as Zone A,
> 
> or
> 2) it will change to time of Zone B but home maintain as Zone A,
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 18 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 10 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54)

GPW-1000-1A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 55 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VigilantRaven

Chrisboy said:


> Good question.
> 
> I have yet to travel with mine, but after reading the manual, I am quite sure you will still be receiving the time for Zone A, even if it is received from another radio transmitter.
> 
> The last successful GPS positioning will always dictate the current time zone for the watch. I might be wrong.


I believe this is correct. My RAF model believed it was still in Japan when I received it and displayed the correct time for Japan on the large/primary dial until I got it into sunlight and had it do a T+P. My secondary dial is set for Zulu/UTC - although I did have my home region set for Denver, it now shows it as being set for UTC.


----------



## andyahs

Finally in with the GPW-1000-1A


----------



## STEELINOX

Running Beast !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Now it's perfect!

Got the composite braclet for my beast.

























Much more comfortable now, don't know if I'll ever take it off!


----------



## VigilantRaven

STEELINOX said:


> Running Beast !
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uh... is that your GPW providing the GPS data or another device? Because I'm pretty sure my GPW doesn't do that!



Olyeller68 said:


> Now it's perfect!
> 
> Got the composite braclet for my beast.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Much more comfortable now, don't know if I'll ever take it off!


Very nice! Where I find?

(Sorry. Newb question is newb.)

EDIT: Picture thread.

Same RAF as previous post.


----------



## VigilantRaven

Funny story... I actually just ordered it from them and was coming back to this page to edit and say that I had found it.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 18 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 10 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 10 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 56 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STEELINOX

Well, ya know - this current iteration G does not have a feature that provides any sort of tracking for us runner types







!

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Aydrian

Olyeller68 said:


> Now it's perfect!
> 
> Got the composite braclet for my beast.
> 
> View attachment 2724513
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724529
> 
> 
> Much more comfortable now, don't know if I'll ever take it off!


Hi, 
You got the replacement bracelet for the watch? I been looking but to no avail. Can point me in the correct direction as to where to buy?


----------



## VigilantRaven

Aydrian said:


> Hi,
> You got the replacement bracelet for the watch? I been looking but to no avail. Can point me in the correct direction as to where to buy?



Go to PacParts and search for this number: 91087153865.


----------



## Aydrian

VigilantRaven said:


> Go to PacParts and search for this number: 91087153865.


Thanks a million Bro!


----------



## Phreddo

Olyeller68 said:


> Now it's perfect!
> 
> Got the composite braclet for my beast.
> 
> View attachment 2724513
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724529
> 
> 
> Much more comfortable now, don't know if I'll ever take it off!


AGGGHHHH!!!!!!

I didn't want to do it, I wanted to tell myself that the CF band is kewl, but ARGH!

Was it hard to swap the bands? I'm guessing it's just 2 hex wrenches, a twist, and it's out? Or is there some special trick/tools needed?

Too late! I ordered it! I thought I'd like having the option of tightening or loosening the band depending on my sleeves, but I'm betting the combi-bracelet will allow me to find the "just right" size in between the hole 5 and hole 6 I use on the band.

Seriously, I love the combi-bracelet on my 5600BC, and I totally wanted the next watch to have the same deal. I got this for christmas, and instantly started lusting after the FC versions I was seeing online for a bit more. This way I can have the best of both worlds, and still keep the christmas present I got from my wife!

Just dug around, got my (2) 2 mm hex wrenches handy and ready to go. Bring it on!


----------



## jptsr1

I hope they come out with some more interesting colors.


----------



## STEELINOX

Phreddo said:


> AGGGHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't want to do it, I wanted to tell myself that the CF band is kewl, but ARGH!
> 
> Was it hard to swap the bands? I'm guessing it's just 2 hex wrenches, a twist, and it's out? Or is there some special trick/tools needed?
> 
> Too late! I ordered it! I thought I'd like having the option of tightening or loosening the band depending on my sleeves, but I'm betting the combi-bracelet will allow me to find the "just right" size in between the hole 5 and hole 6 I use on the band.
> 
> Seriously, I love the combi-bracelet on my 5600BC, and I totally wanted the next watch to have the same deal. I got this for christmas, and instantly started lusting after the FC versions I was seeing online for a bit more. This way I can have the best of both worlds, and still keep the christmas present I got from my wife!
> 
> Just dug around, got my (2) 2 mm hex wrenches handy and ready to go. Bring it on!


LOL, youra "wisnut" alright !

enjoy,
Randy


----------



## STEELINOX

"They call it Mello Yelo"!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Phreddo said:


> AGGGHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't want to do it, I wanted to tell myself that the CF band is kewl, but ARGH!
> 
> Was it hard to swap the bands? I'm guessing it's just 2 hex wrenches, a twist, and it's out? Or is there some special trick/tools needed?
> 
> Too late! I ordered it! I thought I'd like having the option of tightening or loosening the band depending on my sleeves, but I'm betting the combi-bracelet will allow me to find the "just right" size in between the hole 5 and hole 6 I use on the band.
> 
> Seriously, I love the combi-bracelet on my 5600BC, and I totally wanted the next watch to have the same deal. I got this for christmas, and instantly started lusting after the FC versions I was seeing online for a bit more. This way I can have the best of both worlds, and still keep the christmas present I got from my wife!
> 
> Just dug around, got my (2) 2 mm hex wrenches handy and ready to go. Bring it on!


No special tools needed just the two hex keys. Once you have the screws out you'll see a metal tube that they went through. Push that out and the strap will come off, put the braclet in place, push the tube through, put the screws back in, and enjoy your Beast with it's new composite braclet!


----------



## Adam020

I also got my GPW RAF

But i have one question about the Zulu function (B button).

How does this work? 

Because when i press the Zulu button (or B button in the manuel) the seccond hand points to (no, between 10 and 11 o clock or next to the G-Shock text on the watch)?


----------



## Phantasm

Adam020 said:


> I also got my GPW RAF
> 
> But i have one question about the Zulu function (B button).
> 
> How does this work?
> 
> Because when i press the Zulu button (or B button in the manuel) the seccond hand points to (no, between 10 and 11 o clock or next to the G-Shock text on the watch)?


I am just starting to understand this watch as I just got it as well. When you press the B button once it will show if you got a GPS lock that day and will say yes or no. Hold B down for a bit and it will go to Time (this syncs time with one satellite). If you hold it down longer it will go to T+P which is Time and Position (syncs with at least 3 satellites and gets time and location). I'm still a little fuzzy on this myself, but I think that is close.

It takes a little bit to understand this watch that's for sure. The manual is kind of confusing. It goes over syncing so many times and seems redundant. Hard to find good answers in the manual.


----------



## Adam020

Thanks Phantasm for the reply.

yes its confusing...i will do the T+P mode tomorrow morning (because you only can operate this mode at 06:00hrs till 08:00hrs....right?). But if that works...then you will see the "Zulu" time?


----------



## JonL

If you want to quickly access UTC time (Zulu time) it is not a one click operation. It works the same on all GPW-1000 models, but the RAF has the "Z" printed on the B button to remind us how to do it. 

1. Pull the crown out to the first click
2. Press and hold the B button for at least 1 second.
3. The small sub-dial at the 8 position will change to display current time in the UTC time zone
4. Push the crown back in


----------



## STEELINOX

"We All Live ina Yelo Submarine"!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantasm

STEELINOX said:


> "We All Live ina Yelo Submarine"!


I should have gotten that model instead of the RAF. The RAF is very nice, but it is not black resin, it's grey. More like the Sea and Earth Rangeman. It's nice, but from pictures I really thought it was black. Your model is really cool, the darker hour markers are stealthy, kind of like the new Gulfmaster that is stealthy black.


----------



## stan54

JonL said:


> If you want to quickly access UTC time (Zulu time) it is not a one click operation. It works the same on all GPW-1000 models, but the RAF has the "Z" printed on the B button to remind us how to do it.
> 
> 1. Pull the crown out to the first click
> 2. Press and hold the B button for at least 1 second.
> 3. The small sub-dial at the 8 position will change to display current time in the UTC time zone
> 4. Push the crown back in


The UTC time in the small hands requires good eyes to see precision, besides the second or minute hand doesn't be set on the small dial.

When you are in a cockpit of a mirage, you just have a very short time to have a look at the watch. That's right ?
The UTC time in the small hands seems to be a gadget for professionnal. But at home, it would be interesting.

As the aviators seems to use the UTC (Zulu) time, I ask me if they rather use the UTC time in the normal hands and the current time in the small hands :

For professionnal use :
To have current ime in current zone (at small hands)
1. Pull the crown out to the first click
2. Turn the crown to select the city reference
3. The small sub-dial at the 8 position will change to display current time at selected zone
4. Push the crown back in

To have UTC time as current settings at normal hands 
1. Pull the crown out to the second click
2. Turn the crown to select UTC position (at 12 O'Clock)
4. Push the crown back in

At home, this will be the inverse.

Can someone confirm or invalidate ?

Otherwise, at the G-Shock | G-SHOCK launch the GPW-1000RAF GPS Aviator watch in collaboration with the ROYAL AIR FORCE : 
When the embossed red 'Z' is pressed the hands immediately set to Zulu time, returning to local time after a few seconds. That's right too ?

Cheers.


----------



## VigilantRaven

Phantasm said:


> I should have gotten that model instead of the RAF. The RAF is very nice, but it is not black resin, it's grey. More like the Sea and Earth Rangeman. It's nice, but from pictures I really thought it was black. Your model is really cool, the darker hour markers are stealthy, kind of like the new Gulfmaster that is stealthy black.


Really? I bought the RAF specifically because it is grey. And I'm in the middle of a huge grey kick. If I didn't do the RAF, I would have done either the 1A or 2A.


----------



## Phantasm

VigilantRaven said:


> Really? I bought the RAF specifically because it is grey. And I'm in the middle of a huge grey kick. If I didn't do the RAF, I would have done either the 1A or 2A.


I do like it and it looks awesome in the grey. I just have more of a love of all black G-Shocks. Not selling it and will be wearing it a lot, no worries on that. For the most part it looks black or a very deep grey. Any of the GPW models are awesome. I'd wear any of them personally.

It's one of the nicest looking aviators in my opinion no matter what color resin, band color or bezel color - all are great looking. I wonder if any special color versions will be released - like an all orange model similar to the orange rescue GWA1100-4AJF? Or an all blue or all red? Would look very nice (even though black is my favorite in general).


----------



## Phreddo

Olyeller68 said:


> Thanks, it's been ordered.
> 
> Now the waiting begins, heck still waiting for some stuff from a previous order too!


So that answers that question. I shouldn't expect less than 3 weeks for the turnaround. What will I do until then?


----------



## Lukeduke100

Do the GPW 1000's have the 'auto LED light' feature? (Light automatically turns on when wearer turns it towards them). Looking about, and on Casio site, it says it does, on others not.


----------



## Phreddo

I'm going to go with "no."

If it does, I haven't found a way to make it happen.

Just consider the lume to be the "auto-illumination."


----------



## Adam020

Thanks Stan54 i think you are right with your answer.


----------



## STEELINOX

Go Pats !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Katy Time !

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggy2002

Beast-Mode reporting in for Duty.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 18 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 10 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 57 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Emergency

Can't leave home without them...


----------



## VigilantRaven

_POWER!_









Still the same RAF.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 18 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 58 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phantasm

I really like these new GPW watches. My RAF model got a nice charge in the window today. I also did a GPS sync too. Such a nicely made and nice looking aviator! It's a really fun watch.

Seems like the RAF model is very popular here on F17 by watch count. A limited edition too, so that is interesting to me.

Piowa, please add me to the count for 1 RAF model. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 19 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 6 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 59 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phreddo

It's ruined!!!!!









:-(


----------



## Kawei

Phreddo said:


> It's ruined!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2860577
> 
> 
> :-(


Phreddo, what happen here? Did you paint the letters in white with what base? U should be able to remove it and redo it again if you want. No biggie.

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## STEELINOX

Phreddo said:


> It's ruined!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2860577
> 
> 
> :-(


It's not ruined, it's got "character" !

Leave er be, and just enjoy the heck out of it...

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Phreddo

Kawei said:


> Phreddo, what happen here? Did you paint the letters in white with what base? U should be able to remove it and redo it again if you want. No biggie.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-
> 
> Sent from Kawei HQ...


That's a nick above the "T". I'm showing my first scratch on the most expensive watch I've ever owned.

It's going to take time to get used to this thing accumulating scuffs, but that's the whole point. It's supposed to be tough, tough guys have scars.

But I'll always prefer resin/plastic over metal for impact resistance.

The other bummer is that the DLC will be harder to treat than regular stainless steel. Can't just buff this out.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## heuer_1153

*GPW-1000-2A checking in.

*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 19 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 7 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 60 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei

Phreddo said:


> That's a nick above the "T". I'm showing my first scratch on the most expensive watch I've ever owned.
> 
> It's going to take time to get used to this thing accumulating scuffs, but that's the whole point. It's supposed to be tough, tough guys have scars.
> 
> But I'll always prefer resin/plastic over metal for impact resistance.
> 
> The other bummer is that the DLC will be harder to treat than regular stainless steel. Can't just buff this out.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Oh... dang, a nick I see... yup. Its alright, I know what you mean now. How did you bang it up? Think of it as battle scars :-!

I thought it was when you painted the letters white and you accidentally painted a bit off. What was the inspiration to paint it white?

A macro shot would be cool if you get the time. I can't tell how deep you banged it.

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## nelamvr6

Phreddo said:


> That's a nick above the "T". I'm showing my first scratch on the most expensive watch I've ever owned.
> 
> It's going to take time to get used to this thing accumulating scuffs, but that's the whole point. It's supposed to be tough, tough guys have scars.
> 
> But I'll always prefer resin/plastic over metal for impact resistance.
> 
> The other bummer is that the DLC will be harder to treat than regular stainless steel. Can't just buff this out.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


That DLC is supposed to be pretty tough. How hard did you have to hit it, and what did you hit it on, to make that nick?


----------



## Phreddo

Kawei said:


> Oh... dang, a nick I see... yup. Its alright, I know what you mean now. How did you bang it up? Think of it as battle scars :-!
> 
> I thought it was when you painted the letters white and you accidentally painted a bit off. What was the inspiration to paint it white?
> 
> A macro shot would be cool if you get the time. I can't tell how deep you banged it.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


No paint, that's how it came out of the box. This is the US version, with the blue accents.

I honestly have no idea what I hit or how the nick happened. I have a fairly physical job with a bulk CO2 delivery truck, so I'm constantly working around the truck, manipulating valves, connecting and disconnecting the fill line at each stop, etc. Could have been a pipe, a valve, a wall, just something on the truck, you name it.

So the coating might be tough, but the metal underneath, not as much. I was hoping this was more of a treatment that hardened the metal like a shell rather than just a coating. I hope it doesn't rust 

Blech, that closeup is NOISY.


----------



## nelamvr6

No, DLC is just a coating, it won't affect the hardness of the underlying metal. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond-like_carbon

Sorry about your watch, but it still looks cool to me!



Phreddo said:


> No paint, that's how it came out of the box. This is the US version, with the blue accents.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what I hit or how the nick happened. I have a fairly physical job with a bulk CO2 delivery truck, so I'm constantly working around the truck, manipulating valves, connecting and disconnecting the fill line at each stop, etc. Could have been a pipe, a valve, a wall, just something on the truck, you name it.
> 
> So the coating might be tough, but the metal underneath, not as much. I was hoping this was more of a treatment that hardened the metal like a shell rather than just a coating. I hope it doesn't rust
> 
> Blech, that closeup is NOISY.
> 
> View attachment 2869393


----------



## Phantasm

This watch is amazing! I just checked my GPW to see if it synced - it said NO (it's late night/early morning - 3 am). Stood next to a closed window, pressed the lower right button until it went into TIME receive mode, then it took 10 seconds to GPS sync with one satellite. Only 10 seconds to sync the time! That is really fast! Very cool watch. I'm impressed with the speed.

I thought my Gulfmaster was fast syncing in 3 minutes at L3, which is 1 minute faster than my other Multi-Band 6 watches. When the GPW uses Multi-Band 6 it takes the same 3 minute time as the Gulfmaster. Going into to TIME receive mode uses one GPS satellite instead of the Radio Tower signal.

Just wanted to share one great benefit of this watch - nearly instant time syncing.


----------



## Kev55

...can't believe a watch in this price range can generate 200 replies and still going strong. When i mentioned that a thread a while back deserved more replies i was told it was because the watch (i *think *it may have been the GD-X6900 MAHARISHI) was too expensive to get many replies. LOL.

Maybe it was the "beastly" title that did it.


----------



## GrafiXpressions

Just got mine straight from Japan. This watch is seriously so stunning it's hard to believe it's a casio, what a great job the did on the details. I've never had an issue with Large G's before, Froggies, previous model RAF, but this thing is truly a beast. It's so big unfortunately that I decided to let her go, for the price, I just didn't think it would get the wrist time it deservers.

Here's a pic of her, you can also find her in the FS section. :-(


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, count me in! I apologize for the poor picture quality, but here is my GPW-1000-1AJF:









I'll post better pics when I can.


----------



## Phantasm

nelamvr6 said:


> OK, count me in! I apologize for the poor picture quality, but here is my GPW-1000-1AJF: I'll post better pics when I can.


Looks great! Such a nice watch. More pictures would be very cool.


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

hi im interested in buying this "beast"
currently i have the GWA 1000FC 
i have a few questions
as i have a fairly big wrist, which one is bigger ? the GWA 1000 / GWA 1100 / GPW 1000 ?
and can the resin bracelet from my GWA 1000FC be fitted on the GPW 1000 / GWA 1100 ?
thank you.
some size comparisons photo between them is greatly appreciated


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 19 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 12 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 7 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 61 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## drash11

here's mine!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 19 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 7 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 62 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## superflask

GrafiXpressions said:


> Just got mine straight from Japan. This watch is seriously so stunning it's hard to believe it's a casio, what a great job the did on the details. I've never had an issue with Large G's before, Froggies, previous model RAF, but this thing is truly a beast. It's so big unfortunately that I decided to let her go, for the price, I just didn't think it would get the wrist time it deservers.
> 
> Here's a pic of her, you can also find her in the FS section. :-(


I'll confess that I thought of selling it because it's just so damned big, but I decided not to because you'll grow to love it over time despite it bulging out of your wrist. Don't sell it first, give it a few days and you probably won't regret keeping it.


----------



## gizzzmo

+1 for the GPW-1000RAF. Sorry for the bad pic...


----------



## entropy96

I'm surprised this thread got as much replies as it has, considering its price point.

Is this watch bigger than the King?


EDIT: OK, I just checked the size of this thing in the web. It eclipses the King in every dimension. This thing is a beast. Might get myself one if I feel like it.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 7 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 63 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

10-Dee-Q said:


> hi im interested in buying this "beast"
> currently i have the GWA 1000FC
> i have a few questions
> as i have a fairly big wrist, which one is bigger ? the GWA 1000 / GWA 1100 / GPW 1000 ?
> and can the resin bracelet from my GWA 1000FC be fitted on the GPW 1000 / GWA 1100 ?
> thank you.
> some size comparisons photo between them is greatly appreciated


any help ?


----------



## GrafiXpressions

superflask said:


> I'll confess that I thought of selling it because it's just so damned big, but I decided not to because you'll grow to love it over time despite it bulging out of your wrist. Don't sell it first, give it a few days and you probably won't regret keeping it.


You were right, I couldn't go through with the sale! It's huge, and insane, but it's so freakin sweet! On the wrist now!


----------



## superflask

GrafiXpressions said:


> You were right, I couldn't go through with the sale! It's huge, and insane, but it's so freakin sweet! On the wrist now!


Heh, enjoy your Beast!!!


----------



## JohnQFord

GrafiXpressions said:


> You were right, I couldn't go through with the sale! It's huge, and insane, but it's so freakin sweet! On the wrist now!


I'm a little late here (an hour after hitting the 'ORDER' tab) but, just for the hell of it, how big is your wrist?


----------



## Chrisboy

I must admit I was concerned about the size of this watch too. But after wearing it a few days the size and heft of this beast was not an issue at all. In fact, I've gotten so used to it my normal sized 43mm Tag felt like a ladies watch when I wore it again. I have a 7.5 inch wrist and it looks just right. Everything about this beast is perfect!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Chrisboy, i also had the same concerned but the watch is perfect!

I have one question:

I see near the number 9 of the watch, the sign: 'RC", what does that means? I have read the manual but i doesnt see the anything about "RC".


----------



## Chrisboy

The manual mentions 'RC' in page E-36, but does not say what it means. I think it stands for Receive Calibration or Radio Calibration. Between the hours of midnight till 5am our watch tries to perform an automatic time calibration, and the second hands stops and points to RC during this process. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Ah i see know, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 1 watch (Time4playnow)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 64 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, JonL, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

do this beast have auto sync gps funtion like the Seiko Astron GPS ?
on the Astron GPS every morning when the watches see the sunlight it will auto sync the time with the GPS satellite without pushing any button
it will perform the syncing provided there is enough sunlight and sky above to recieved at least 1 satellite and enough charge on the battery.
how about this casio ?
as i want to purchase 1 to be my daily watch and to compliment the astron .
thank you


----------



## nelamvr6

10-Dee-Q said:


> do this beast have auto sync gps funtion like the Seiko Astron GPS ?
> on the Astron GPS every morning when the watches see the sunlight it will auto sync the time with the GPS satellite without pushing any button
> it will perform the syncing provided there is enough sunlight and sky above to recieved at least 1 satellite and enough charge on the battery.
> how about this casio ?
> as i want to purchase 1 to be my daily watch and to compliment the astron .
> thank you


Yes, The Beast automatically attempts to synchronize. The difference is that The Beast first attempts to synchronize via terrestrial radio signals from the 6 transmitters throughout the globe, something the Astron can't do. It attempts to do this every hour from midnight to 0500. If any of these attempts is successful then no further attempts are made until the next time midnight rolls around. If none of the terrestrial radio attempts are successful, The Beast will attempt synchronization via GPS the next time it detects bright sunlight, just like the Astron.


----------



## Adam020

One pic of my watch aka The Beast









Also i want to buy the Rangeman Eartwatch to expand my collection

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

_Now_ this is The Beast!


----------



## nelamvr6

It looks awesome with that link bracelet! But I find the carbon fiber resin strap to be so thick and comfy!


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

okay , thx for the reply
anyway i've decided to get one of these beast.
but can't decide on which model to get.

i had GWA-1000FC-1A
and i like it's colour combination alot.
and also i love the compisite bracelet that comes with it.
but the only thing that bother me its the hour mark that are grey plastic, it looks cheap, 
looked cheaper than my friend's GWA-1000-1A which has white plastic hour mark.

so i can't decide yet on this GPW.
innitially i wanted the 







GPW-1000-1B
but i noticed it has the same "grey" hourmark as the GWA-1000FC-1A which i dont really like.
then i was thinking since i want it to be in composite bracelet,
then the 







GPW-1000-4A
then i buy the composite bracelet somewhere from online.
but i dont know wheter it will "match" the colour well or not since i still curious about how orange the ring 
and wheter it will match the black composite bracelet or not.
so i photoshop a little bit and comes out 








is it good pair ?
i really can't decide

and on top of that , i just saw the FC version







GPW-1000FC-1A
which i like the colour and i can have it cheaper than the first 2 options to buy the non FC watch and seperate composite bracelet.
but i dont like the white "G-Shock" and "protection" wording.
can i just change that part of the bezel to be black ?
do pacparts sell those parts ?
and is it easy to apply?

thank you and sorry for the questions, i just need some inputs before i jump and buy one.
i can easilly fit and change my normal strap to composite band
but i don't know wheter i can change that "bezel" parts wihtout screwing up the watch,
thank you.


----------



## Aydrian

10-Dee-Q said:


> okay , thx for the reply
> anyway i've decided to get one of these beast.
> but can't decide on which model to get.
> 
> i had GWA-1000FC-1A
> and i like it's colour combination alot.
> and also i love the compisite bracelet that comes with it.
> but the only thing that bother me its the hour mark that are grey plastic, it looks cheap,
> looked cheaper than my friend's GWA-1000-1A which has white plastic hour mark.
> 
> so i can't decide yet on this GPW.
> innitially i wanted the
> View attachment 3002722
> 
> GPW-1000-1B
> but i noticed it has the same "grey" hourmark as the GWA-1000FC-1A which i dont really like.
> then i was thinking since i want it to be in composite bracelet,
> then the
> View attachment 3002746
> 
> GPW-1000-4A
> then i buy the composite bracelet somewhere from online.
> but i dont know wheter it will "match" the colour well or not since i still curious about how orange the ring
> and wheter it will match the black composite bracelet or not.
> so i photoshop a little bit and comes out
> View attachment 3002754
> 
> 
> is it good pair ?
> i really can't decide
> 
> and on top of that , i just saw the FC version
> View attachment 3002762
> 
> GPW-1000FC-1A
> which i like the colour and i can have it cheaper than the first 2 options to buy the non FC watch and seperate composite bracelet.
> but i dont like the white "G-Shock" and "protection" wording.
> can i just change that part of the bezel to be black ?
> do pacparts sell those parts ?
> and is it easy to apply?
> 
> thank you and sorry for the questions, i just need some inputs before i jump and buy one.
> i can easilly fit and change my normal strap to composite band
> but i don't know wheter i can change that "bezel" parts wihtout screwing up the watch,
> thank you.


Hi, I am in similar position as you. But I had bought a GPW1000 4A with the orange bezel and planning to customise a leather strap by one of my strap maker. Below are 2 ideas I had sketched so far.


----------



## Phreddo

nelamvr6 said:


> It looks awesome with that link bracelet! But I find the carbon fiber resin strap to be so thick and comfy!


I'm sure the CF strap is sturdier. It makes the watch look that much more "off-road." The link bracelet makes it more like a Range Rover, used to take the kids to school and pick up groceries.

The clasp is exponentially more convenient to remove than the buckle. There is also a reduction in "bulk," slimming the profile so it better fits under sleeves. The links form better to the wrist, eliminating "hot spots" when trying to size it. Therefore, I can much better dial in the size to get the "just right" sweet spot. It has just enough slack that it doesn't constrict, but it still stays put and doesn't flop around too much. I'd say at most there is one full width of the band of play on my wrist.

And, as you can see, it now matches my GW-M5600BC. However, the 5600 has both metal and resin links. The GPW band is all resin, with metal inserts where the pins insert. Plus, I think it's a nice touch that this watch is unique, in a color and style combination not offered by Casio, with the blue city ring and blue accents. I loved the other FC watches, but I found the gold to be a bit too garish, and the grey a bit too, grey.

This watch DESERVES this bracelet. They were destined to be together.


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

hi so about the outer bezel where the writing "G-Shock" and "Protection" are written
are they easy to change by our self ?
i see on pacparts, is this the correct item ?


Casio
91087144696 
Bezel/SS Top (G-SHock)



it listed for $73
i really want if it can make my GPW-1000FC-1A bezel look cleaner (black Gshock and Protection) writing instead of white.
please anyone that are familiar with this help me, thank you.


----------



## nelamvr6

I thought I would write a few lines on what owning this watch has been like. 

I've owned the Beast for a little over a week now, and it's been a real pleasure! I can't think of any negatives to mention. 

Since I've had the watch I've been on the road in North Carolina. For those unfamiliar with the geography of the US, I'm on the east coast, approximately 1500 miles from the atomic clock transmitter, which is in Colorado. Luckily, all of the hotel rooms I've had, 4 in all, have faced generally west. So far the Beast has never failed to synchronize via terrestrial radio. I just put it on the window sill, and it has synchronized by 0010. My Rangeman has matched that performance, so the Beast hasn't been any better than that, but it's been at least as good at syncing via the MultiBand radio. 

Syncing via the GPS has been flawless! The first time synchronization did take a few minutes to accomplish. But all subsequent syncs have been very quick. Synchronizing time only has always taken 10 seconds or less. Syncing time and position has taken about 30 seconds, though I've only done it about 5 times. I know that's totally excessive, but I can't help myself! I'm sure that eventually the novelty will wear off a bit, but in the mean time I'm having a blast geeking out and syncing my brains out! 

When the watch arrived if was showing high charge, and it hasn't dropped since. The first couple of days that I had it I did take advantage of some afternoon sun and let it bask on the window sill for a while, but apart from that I haven't done anything special to charge it. 

All in all this watch is a real treat. If you're on the fence about buying one, don't hesitate, you won't regret buying The Beast!


----------



## Phreddo

One other teeny-tiny nitpick hair-splitting note about converting from the strap to the link bracelet.

Well, sorta a two-part observation.

I notice that the weight of the GPW-1000FC is heavier than the GPW-1000A, with the different bands and whatnot.

So, the link band supposedly weighs more than the strap. I can see that.

HOWEVER.

I find that having more weight on the strap tends to balance out the whole package, making it feel less top-heavy.

ALSO.

I had to remove 2 links and the pins to fit the new band to my delicate little girly wrist. So, in that case, I'm betting that the final result is a lighter than advertised custom GPW-1000FC.

So while it may technically be heavier, it sure wears more balanced IMHO.


----------



## jantyc

For only being 500 RAF pieces released to the UK market! It seems they are all here in this forum. I did try and start a thread to count them but it never took off, pardon the pun. lol. 
I wonder can someone start a thread to see how many GPW-RAF models are here in the uk. I hear America got ziltch, bummer. Lets have a try... Any thoughts.


----------



## JonL

Just got GPW #3 - the GPW-1000FC-1A9JF - the gold highlights had me intrigued as they are nicely done throughout the watch. I know it isn't a very common one around here but I have to say it dresses the GPW up quite nicely! It is a bit heavier than the other resin-strapped models, and so the fit is different - not bad, but not better either, just different. Anyhow, it will see plenty of time in the more dressier occasions!


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, JonL !!!

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 65 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nelamvr6

I wonder if there's any way to know whether or not Casio is happy with the sales of the GPW watches? Does Casio ever release sales figures broken down by model? 

I'm hopeful that the GPS tech is a hit, I'd really like to see it trickle down to the digital models eventually.


----------



## Aydrian

Piowa said:


> Congrats, JonL !!!
> 
> GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)
> 
> GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)
> 
> GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 11 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ)
> 
> GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)
> 
> GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions)
> 
> GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)
> 
> GPW-1000FC-1A
> 
> *Together ............................................................ 65 watches
> 
> *GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
> GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
> GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
> GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions (1 watch)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Bro, can add a GPW1000-4A for me?


----------



## VigilantRaven

Phreddo said:


> One other teeny-tiny nitpick hair-splitting note about converting from the strap to the link bracelet.
> 
> Well, sorta a two-part observation.
> 
> I notice that the weight of the GPW-1000FC is heavier than the GPW-1000A, with the different bands and whatnot.
> 
> So, the link band supposedly weighs more than the strap. I can see that.
> 
> HOWEVER.
> 
> I find that having more weight on the strap tends to balance out the whole package, making it feel less top-heavy.
> 
> ALSO.
> 
> I had to remove 2 links and the pins to fit the new band to my delicate little girly wrist. So, in that case, I'm betting that the final result is a lighter than advertised custom GPW-1000FC.
> 
> So while it may technically be heavier, it sure wears more balanced IMHO.


According to my Mk 1 Arm, the bracelet (by itself, sized for my teeny wrist) weighs roughly twice as much as the strap (by itself, in all its incredibly long glory) does.

I like how comfortable the bracelet is, but it didn't match the RAF very well and I didn't like the weight. So I've gone back to the strap - not that the strap is uncomfortable.



jantyc said:


> For only being 500 RAF pieces released to the UK market! It seems they are all here in this forum. I did try and start a thread to count them but it never took off, pardon the pun. lol.
> I wonder can someone start a thread to see how many GPW-RAF models are here in the uk. I hear America got ziltch, bummer. Lets have a try... Any thoughts.


As a Yank, mine is a model intended for the Japanese domestic market, purchased from a Japanese company that specializes in exporting Japanese domestic market electronics to the rest of the world.


----------



## Time4Playnow

JonL said:


> Just got GPW #3 - the GPW-1000FC-1A9JF - the gold highlights had me intrigued as they are nicely done throughout the watch. I know it isn't a very common one around here but I have to say it dresses the GPW up quite nicely! It is a bit heavier than the other resin-strapped models, and so the fit is different - not bad, but not better either, just different. Anyhow, it will see plenty of time in the more dressier occasions!


Congrats!! There may be other forum members who have gotten this model, but you are the first one I've heard of (other than me!). lol I've had this model for awhile now and think it looks great. I think the fit works very well on the bracelet too - not that it doesn't on the strap, also.

Very nice GPW - enjoy it! ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

*Toss this one on the bar-b ... a Sky Cockpit GPW-1000-4AJF ... just in today:*

















More pic's here:

Thread: My New G-Shock Sky Cockpit GPW-1000-4AJF


----------



## Phreddo

JonL said:


> Just got GPW #3 - the GPW-1000FC-1A9JF - the gold highlights had me intrigued as they are nicely done throughout the watch. I know it isn't a very common one around here but I have to say it dresses the GPW up quite nicely! It is a bit heavier than the other resin-strapped models, and so the fit is different - not bad, but not better either, just different. Anyhow, it will see plenty of time in the more dressier occasions!


Can we get a lume shot with the grey markers?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JonL said:


> Just got GPW #3 - the GPW-1000FC-1A9JF - the gold highlights had me intrigued as they are nicely done throughout the watch. I know it isn't a very common one around here but I have to say it dresses the GPW up quite nicely! It is a bit heavier than the other resin-strapped models, and so the fit is different - not bad, but not better either, just different. Anyhow, it will see plenty of time in the more dressier occasions!


Excellent Jon. Looks absolutely great on you. Thanks for sharing with us. Enjoy the beauty


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 13 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 8 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)

GPW-1000FC-1A

*Together ............................................................ 67 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, JohnQFord, Aydrian (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STEELINOX

Phreddo said:


> Can we get a lume shot with the grey markers?


Same markers...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

Can't decide on which on to get


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

In the end i get 3 of theese
1 for me 1 for my brother and 1 more for my brother in law,
So count me in GPW1000FC-1A


----------



## Mrcrooka1

GPW-1000-2AJF, GPW-1000-4AJF.....Piowa, could you please add me to the count

Thank you


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 14 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 70 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, JohnQFord, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxman2k

Have this coming my way....


----------



## Foxman2k

Anyone with the 4AJF have it on the composite bracelet you can buy online?


----------



## Knives and Lint

I took a trip to the Seattle area last week and took only two watches, The Rangeman and the GPW Beast. I posted daily about it in WRUW but I figured I should document it in the "thread of awesomeness" as well. It was an awesome trip after all.

(From atop the Space Needle)


Some of the wild spaces in the area
















Finally, The plane ride home


----------



## JohnQFord

*Flown in by Harrier jet today ... the RAF respectfully request that you add this SKY COCKPIT Royal Air Force GPS Sky Cockpit GPW-1000RAF-1AJR to the list.











































*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 11 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 71 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, JohnQFord, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Flown in by Harrier jet today ... the RAF respectfully request that you add this SKY COCKPIT Royal Air Force GPS Sky Cockpit GPW-1000RAF-1AJR to the list.
> 
> View attachment 3109266
> View attachment 3109274
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109226
> View attachment 3109234
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109242
> View attachment 3109250
> 
> 
> *


Awesome JohnQFord  ... you're on fire


----------



## ericwanch

Received this today from Japan - GPW-1000-1BJF.



Along side its competition.


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

@ericwanch
same combo 
different colours


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 20 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 72 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, JohnQFord, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericwanch

@10-Dee-Q

Wow... Love that unique Astron.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

The Astron looks fancier, but costs more and does less.
Super happy with the GPW, not sure if it makes sense with a tux


----------



## ericwanch

True that the Astron does less compared to GPW. However, functions are easily accessible and key information are presented clearer on the Astron. Regardless, both are great timepieces.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

the astron "build" and "feel" more premium but of course it cost more as well
astron wins on the Lume and the build quality
but i like the gpw day indicator .
overal both are great watch.
but one more thing about the astron if you plan to get one, becarefull with it as the sapphire crystal that protuding,
i manage to scratch the sapphire in less than a week after owning it


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

with its brothers


----------



## ericwanch

@10-Dee-Q

What a coincidence! I accidently dropped mine a month ago & chipped the sapphire at the edge. As I bought it directly from Japan, had to sent it back to get a replacement crystal. In fact I just got it back a week ago.



Yes, one need to be careful with the dome crystal on the astron particularly the SBXA model as with mine & yours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Beast !


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

ericwanch said:


> @10-Dee-Q
> 
> What a coincidence! I accidently dropped mine a month ago & chipped the sapphire at the edge. As I bought it directly from Japan, had to sent it back to get a replacement crystal. In fact I just got it back a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one need to be careful with the dome crystal on the astron particularly the SBXA model as with mine & yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


oh mannn that sucks !!!
how much doest it cost you to get it repair by the way ?


----------



## STEELINOX

10-Dee-Q said:


> oh mannn that sucks !!!
> how much doest it cost you to get it repair by the way ?


Nice "Hijack" fellas !


----------



## Mrcrooka1

10-Dee-Q said:


> with its brothers
> View attachment 3150778


SWEEET!


----------



## ericwanch

STEELINOX said:


> Nice "Hijack" fellas !


Sorry mate! Wasn't meant to do that!



Enjoying my "Beast" today.


----------



## JohnQFord

Piowa ... still need to add this to the list! 

*GPW-1000RAF-1AJR*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 2 watches (Time4playnow, JonL)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 73 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nelamvr6

Phreddo said:


> The Astron looks fancier, but costs more and does less.
> Super happy with the GPW, not sure if it makes sense with a tux


Personally, I prefer the looks of the Beast...

I do like some of the Astrons, but IMHO the Beast is a much better value. If the Astrons came down a LOT in price it would be more of a contest. But even if they cost the same I think I would still opt for the G-Shock.


----------



## nelamvr6

I'm a little surprised to see that the 1A isn't the most popular. I knew that the RAFs would be popular since they're a limited edition, but I didn't expect to see so many here. 

But, I think they all look awesome. If I could afford it I'd have one of each!


----------



## Aydrian

A moment of solitude.


----------



## ericwanch

Hi. can anyone enlighten me as to what does the 'RC' marking next to 'T+P' on the dial for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

R/C = Receive(ing) The module is 'qw5410' . Go to this site, download the manual & find out everything about the watch. You'll love the 'GPS' sync if you get one.

Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO


----------



## ericwanch

@JohnQFord - thanks

Just downloaded & read the manual as the copy that came with the watch is in Japanese. Guess I won't see the use of RC much as in Malaysia, I can't receive radio wave signal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawei

The RAF2 of awesomeness!!!

Please count my new acquisition Count Piowa.









Shout out to my friends here...

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## ericwanch

Another question to fellow "Beast" owners.

Today is the 4th day into my ownership of this awesome piece. Still trying to learn all its tricks and nuances. I am based in a location whereby I can't receive any atomic radio wave reception thus the primary mode of sync will be via GPS. I know that the watch will try to sync with radio wave from 12-5am. Hence in the morning when I did a sync result check (i.e. pressing the lower right button), I will get a "No" result eventhough on the previous day I have done a manual GPS time sync and a "Yes" was recorded. This confirm that the watch tried a RC sync at night during the stipulated timeframe.

Now, my question is how do I confirm that the watch did an auto GPS sync? The manual states that from 6-10am it will do so provided that it senses adequate light for 2 minutes. This morning, I stood out in the open directly under the sun for more than 2 minutes with the dial facing upward without seeing any activity. A press on the lower right button still return a "No". In the end I did a manual GPS time sync and succeeded.


----------



## JohnQFord

ericwanch said:


> Another question to fellow "Beast" owners.
> 
> Today is the 4th day into my ownership of this awesome piece. Still trying to learn all its tricks and nuances. I am based in a location whereby I can't receive any atomic radio wave reception thus the primary mode of sync will be via GPS. I know that the watch will try to sync with radio wave from 12-5am. Hence in the morning when I did a sync result check (i.e. pressing the lower right button), I will get a "No" result eventhough on the previous day I have done a manual GPS time sync and a "Yes" was recorded. This confirm that the watch tried a RC sync at night during the stipulated timeframe.
> 
> Now, my question is how do I confirm that the watch did an auto GPS sync? The manual states that from 6-10am it will do so provided that it senses adequate light for 2 minutes. This morning, I stood out in the open directly under the sun for more than 2 minutes with the dial facing upward without seeing any activity. A press on the lower right button still return a "No". In the end I did a manual GPS time sync and succeeded.


*On E-33 of the manual, it states that you need to have had a successful radio time reception the previous night for automatic GPS time reception to occur during the day.

*


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

hi, i live in a place where theres no radio control signal as well so i always rely on GPS.
i tried this morning and it can auto sync GPS.
i tried to compare it with the Astron , both work
the astron immidiatelly try to sync with GPS as soon as the watch see an open sky / shone by the sunlight.
the GPW however not imidiatelly sync its time.
just wait about 1-2 minutes under open sky in bright daylight, and the second hand will move to "time" and the (day hand) will move up and down) after few seconds the second hand moves to YES. and the time will be synced.
hope it helps.


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> *On E-33 of the manual, it states that you need to have had a successful radio time reception the previous night for automatic GPS time reception to occur during the day.
> 
> *


Perhaps you mis-read the manual. It actually says that the auto GPS sync will only work if the (atomic) signal reception the previous night was UNsuccessful. After all, if the atomic signal sync was successful, there is no need for an auto-GPS sync.

So to answer the original poster's question - how do you determine if the auto-GPS sync was successful -- in the morning, before wearing your GPW outside, find out if the atomic sync was successful overnight. If it was not, then once you've worn the watch outside or in the car, just check for the "yes"/"no" signal reception after awhile, and if it says "yes," then you know the GPS sync worked. It's that easy.


----------



## ericwanch

Time4Playnow said:


> Perhaps you mis-read the manual. It actually says that the auto GPS sync will only work if the (atomic) signal reception the previous night was UNsuccessful. After all, if the atomic signal sync was successful, there is no need for an auto-GPS sync.
> 
> So to answer the original poster's question - how do you determine if the auto-GPS sync was successful -- in the morning, before wearing your GPW outside, find out if the atomic sync was successful overnight. If it was not, then once you've worn the watch outside or in the car, just check for the "yes"/"no" signal reception after awhile, and if it says "yes," then you know the GPS sync worked. It's that easy.


@Time4PlayNow - Thanks.

That is exactly what I did and have encountered today. As I do not have atomic reception in my area, the atomic signal sync will be unsuccessful which I did verify by pressing the lower left button returning a "No" but once outside and after standing in the open for 2 minutes or even more with no indication of GPS sync activity which prompted my question. Will try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Time4Playnow

ericwanch said:


> @Time4PlayNow - Thanks.
> 
> That is exactly what I did and have encountered today. As I do not have atomic reception in my area, the atomic signal sync will be unsuccessful which I did verify by pressing the lower left button returning a "No" but once outside and after standing in the open for 2 minutes or even more with no indication of GPS sync activity which prompted my question. Will try again tomorrow morning.


It may take the watch being out in the open for longer than 2 minutes. Try 20 minutes or so. Also, I happened to notice when looking in the manual yesterday that it says the auto-GPS sync will work between 6am and 10pm. That's a 16 hour window, which is pretty good. I personally have had mine auto-GPS sync while I was driving my car, and my wrist was aimed out the window. (through the window, from inside the vehicle) Good luck.


----------



## ericwanch

Time4Playnow said:


> It may take the watch being out in the open for longer than 2 minutes. Try 20 minutes or so. Also, I happened to notice when looking in the manual yesterday that it says the auto-GPS sync will work between 6am and 10pm. That's a 16 hour window, which is pretty good. I personally have had mine auto-GPS sync while I was driving my car, and my wrist was aimed out the window. (through the window, from inside the vehicle) Good luck.


@Time4Playnow

Wow! I actually misread that! I thought the auto-GPS sync is between 6am to 10am only!


----------



## Phreddo

GPS time sync is pretty fast and easy
GPS time + position sync takes a bit longer.
The very first time it could take a good 15 minutes, if it has to get "leap second" information.
Once the watch has established it's location, or if you set it manually, then the time sync will happen very quickly and easily.

When outside and/or in view of the sky, press and hold the bottom right button for 1 second, until the first beep. That's GPS time sync mode. The second hand moves to "time" and sits until it goes to either "yes" or "no."
If you hold that button for 4 seconds, it goes into "T+P" mode. That is where the latitude hand starts to cycle up and down trying to triangulate your position. For that you should probably take the watch off and set it so it is facing up.


----------



## Time4Playnow

ericwanch said:


> @Time4Playnow
> 
> Wow! I actually misread that! I thought the auto-GPS sync is between 6am to 10am only!


]]

Now you've got me curious about how long the GPS auto-sync does take to engage. As it turned out, my GPW RAF did not sync last night, so I had the perfect chance to test it. Went outside, pointed the dial at the sky, and waited... for 7-8 minutes. Nothing. As it's cold here and we're in the middle of a snow storm, thought maybe that could have had something to do with it. Anyhow, lost patience and did a manual sync, and it synced in its normal 10-12 seconds.

So unless the storm had an impact on the auto sync taking place, I'm guessing it takes between 10-20 minutes for it to occur. I will test mine again on a sunny day and see what happens! ;-)


----------



## ericwanch

Time4Playnow said:


> ]]
> 
> Now you've got me curious about how long the GPS auto-sync does take to engage. As it turned out, my GPW RAF did not sync last night, so I had the perfect chance to test it. Went outside, pointed the dial at the sky, and waited... for 7-8 minutes. Nothing. As it's cold here and we're in the middle of a snow storm, thought maybe that could have had something to do with it. Anyhow, lost patience and did a manual sync, and it synced in its normal 10-12 seconds.
> 
> So unless the storm had an impact on the auto sync taking place, I'm guessing it takes between 10-20 minutes for it to occur. I will test mine again on a sunny day and see what happens! ;-)


I just wanted to test and make sure all the watch functions are as described. The auto GPS sync didn't happen yesterday after a couple of minutes in the open and like you I resorted to manual sync. This morning, I tried again. Stood in the middle of my company's stockyard for close to 4 minutes before the second hand moved to the "Time" marking to sync. So it does actually works. In comparison, yesterday was a rather cloudy day compared to today which is bright and sunny.

Having both the Beast and Astron, I can compare the 2 and while auto-sync, the Astron is very quick to start. It will sync the moment it senses strong sunlight. Overall time to complete sync (manual sync for time + position), I would say that the Astron is also slightly quicker.


----------



## Time4Playnow

ericwanch said:


> I just wanted to test and make sure all the watch functions are as described. The auto GPS sync didn't happen yesterday after a couple of minutes in the open and like you I resorted to manual sync. This morning, I tried again. Stood in the middle of my company's stockyard for close to 4 minutes before the second hand moved to the "Time" marking to sync. So it does actually works. In comparison, yesterday was a rather cloudy day compared to today which is bright and sunny.
> 
> Having both the Beast and Astron, I can compare the 2 and while auto-sync, the Astron is very quick to start. It will sync the moment it senses strong sunlight. Overall time to complete sync (manual sync for time + position), I would say that the Astron is also slightly quicker.


That's cool -- glad yours is working properly! I know mine does too, despite the little experiment today -- which makes me think that the start of the auto-sync has something to do with the amount or intensity of light hitting the dial. As I was in the middle of a snow storm at the time, it was naturally very overcast. I bet it will work fast on a sunny day -- will check that out. ;-)


----------



## nelamvr6

ericwanch said:


> I just wanted to test and make sure all the watch functions are as described. The auto GPS sync didn't happen yesterday after a couple of minutes in the open and like you I resorted to manual sync. This morning, I tried again. Stood in the middle of my company's stockyard for close to 4 minutes before the second hand moved to the "Time" marking to sync. So it does actually works. In comparison, yesterday was a rather cloudy day compared to today which is bright and sunny.
> 
> Having both the Beast and Astron, I can compare the 2 and while auto-sync, the Astron is very quick to start. It will sync the moment it senses strong sunlight. Overall time to complete sync (manual sync for time + position), I would say that the Astron is also slightly quicker.


In this video the Beast beats the Astron by a good 20 seconds.


----------



## Phreddo

It's like the Astron's motto is "NOT IN THE FACE!"
And The Beast's motto is "BRING IT ON!!!"


----------



## Time4Playnow

ericwanch said:


> I just wanted to test and make sure all the watch functions are as described. The auto GPS sync didn't happen yesterday after a couple of minutes in the open and like you I resorted to manual sync. This morning, I tried again. Stood in the middle of my company's stockyard for close to 4 minutes before the second hand moved to the "Time" marking to sync. So it does actually works. In comparison, yesterday was a rather cloudy day compared to today which is bright and sunny.
> 
> Having both the Beast and Astron, I can compare the 2 and while auto-sync, the Astron is very quick to start. It will sync the moment it senses strong sunlight. Overall time to complete sync (manual sync for time + position), I would say that the Astron is also slightly quicker.


Just wanted to follow-up on my previous, recent posts for anyone interested. Today, it was a brilliant sunny day here (despite being 9 degrees F this morning!). I didn't feel like going outside, so I took my GPW RAF (which did not sync last night) and aimed it out the sunny window. It started the GPS sync process after only 30 seconds -- and completed the sync in less than 10 seconds! ;-) This seems to support the idea that the GPS sync process depends on the amount and/or intensity of light outdoors to kick it off. (as mine did not even begin to sync the other day after being outdoors for 7-8 minutes under very overcast, winter stormy skies)


----------



## STEELINOX

Time4Playnow said:


> Just wanted to follow-up on my previous, recent posts for anyone interested. Today, it was a brilliant sunny day here (despite being 9 degrees F this morning!). I didn't feel like going outside, so I took my GPW RAF (which did not sync last night) and aimed it out the sunny window. It started the GPS sync process after only 30 seconds -- and completed the sync in less than 10 seconds! ;-) This seems to support the idea that the GPS sync process depends on the amount and/or intensity of light outdoors to kick it off. (as mine did not even begin to sync the other day after being outdoors for 7-8 minutes under very overcast, winter stormy skies)


The power draw for GPS sync prolly is predicated on activation of the solar panel to receive light....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> Perhaps you mis-read the manual. It actually says that the auto GPS sync will only work if the (atomic) signal reception the previous night was UNsuccessful. After all, if the atomic signal sync was successful, there is no need for an auto-GPS sync.
> 
> So to answer the original poster's question - how do you determine if the auto-GPS sync was successful -- in the morning, before wearing your GPW outside, find out if the atomic sync was successful overnight. If it was not, then once you've worn the watch outside or in the car, just check for the "yes"/"no" signal reception after awhile, and if it says "yes," then you know the GPS sync worked. It's that easy.


I got it entirely 'bass-ackwards' over the course of two or three readings. You're absolutely right ... sorry if i mislead anybody. Thanks for the correction. o|o|o|


----------



## ericwanch

@nelamvr6

Interesting, maybe I should do that side by side to verify.

But I guess a lot can influence the time needed to sync. From my experience with the Astron, if I did a time+position sync from the same location I did previously, the sync is much faster. However, if the previous sync was done in a different location/city, it will take a little longer to complete (even though the time zone is the same). I believe the watch has a built-in memory of its last location which is used during the next sync as a reference check & if you in the same location it verifies quicker. Similar to a handheld/car GPS like the Garmin, Papago etc.

Of course other factors such as intensity of light, weather, how open is the location etc does affect each watch differently I would presume. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nelamvr6

LP


ericwanch said:


> @nelamvr6
> 
> Interesting, maybe I should do that side by side to verify.
> 
> But I guess a lot can influence the time needed to sync. From my experience with the Astron, if I did a time+position sync from the same location I did previously, the sync is much faster. However, if the previous sync was done in a different location/city, it will take a little longer to complete (even though the time zone is the same). I believe the watch has a built-in memory of its last location which is used during the next sync as a reference check & if you in the same location it verifies quicker. Similar to a handheld/car GPS like the Garmin, Papago etc.
> 
> Of course other factors such as intensity of light, weather, how open is the location etc does affect each watch differently I would presume.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All true. Be sure to post the results of your experiment...


----------



## TG8OH7

Just got my GPW1000FC-1A9 today!!

After owning the GWA1100, I now know that this is the watch I should have had all along.

Question, does anyone know if the regular resin bands can be purchased separately? I'd love to get my hands on one to switch things up from time to time.


----------



## Time4Playnow

TG8OH7 said:


> Just got my GPW1000FC-1A9 today!!
> 
> After owning the GWA1100, I now know that this is the watch I should have had all along.
> 
> Question, does anyone know if the regular resin bands can be purchased separately? I'd love to get my hands on one to switch things up from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 3239346


Congrats! Sure, you can get the resin bands thru pac parts.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 74 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, Kawei, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei

Un-accounted RAF2... Lets try again...









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 75 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phreddo

TG8OH7 said:


> Just got my GPW1000FC-1A9 today!!
> 
> *After owning the GWA1100, I now know that this is the watch I should have had all along. *
> 
> Question, does anyone know if the regular resin bands can be purchased separately? I'd love to get my hands on one to switch things up from time to time.


I'm glad I figured this one out before buying the GWA-1100. Fine watch that it is, I know I'd have been wishing for the GPW.


----------



## steven68

I got my beast yesterday and it makes my Mudman looks very puny small.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 14 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 76 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

TG8OH7 said:


> Just got my GPW1000FC-1A9 today!!
> 
> After owning the GWA1100, I now know that this is the watch I should have had all along.
> 
> Question, does anyone know if the regular resin bands can be purchased separately? I'd love to get my hands on one to switch things up from time to time.


*Sorta defines 'Wrist Presence', doesn't it ???*

*Congratulations on a very nice 'grab' ... it looks GREAT !!!* |>|>|>


----------



## JohnQFord

steven68 said:


> I got my beast yesterday and it makes my Mudman looks very puny small.
> View attachment 3250530
> 
> View attachment 3250546


*A solid 'Congratulations' is in order ... very nice purchase !!!* |>|>|>


----------



## Foxman2k

Question: I tried manually changing the time, then wanted to do a gps synch to see it in action. It indicated it did synch, however the time and date were still not correct? Am I missing something?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Foxman2k said:


> Question: I tried manually changing the time, then wanted to do a gps synch to see it in action. It indicated it did synch, however the time and date were still not correct? Am I missing something?


The most obvious thing to check is whether you have your home city (time zone) correctly set for the signal reception. If that is correct, try a "T&P" GPS signal reception.

If that still doesn't work, then possibly when you adjusted the settings manually, you incorrectly set the year/day/date? (& maybe the GPS signal reception does not override those settings??)


----------



## STEELINOX

Foxman2k said:


> Question: I tried manually changing the time, then wanted to do a gps synch to see it in action. It indicated it did synch, however the time and date were still not correct? Am I missing something?


hmm, better "read" the manual again...


----------



## Foxman2k

Time4Playnow said:


> The most obvious thing to check is whether you have your home city (time zone) correctly set for the signal reception. If that is correct, try a "T&P" GPS signal reception.
> 
> If that still doesn't work, then possibly when you adjusted the settings manually, you incorrectly set the year/day/date? (& maybe the GPS signal reception does not override those settings??)


That's perhaps what I'm wondering. I did manually set things back, and now the T+P synch seems to work fine. But shouldn't the T+P override any manual settings?

Does the GPS info include date and year when it synchs? Or just time and location?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Foxman2k said:


> That's perhaps what I'm wondering. I did manually set things back, and now the T+P synch seems to work fine. But shouldn't the T+P override any manual settings?
> 
> Does the GPS info include date and year when it synchs? Or just time and location?


I would think that the T&P sync "should" override any manual settings - but I don't know that for certain.

I also don't know if the GPS signal includes year and date info. I'd suspect that it would, but that's just a guess. Somebody on this forum is bound to know the answer. If not, google and some research should uncover the answer.


----------



## STEELINOX

Time4Playnow said:


> I would think that the T&P sync "should" override any manual settings - but I don't know that for certain.
> 
> I also don't know if the GPS signal includes year and date info. I'd suspect that it would, but that's just a guess. Somebody on this forum is bound to know the answer. If not, google and some research should uncover the answer.


Really?
You cannot take a few minutes to open the manual???


----------



## Time4Playnow

STEELINOX said:


> Really?
> You cannot take a few minutes to open the manual???


Hey man, there's no need for that attitude. First of all, I did look at the manual - but at a different section - it's a large manual. Secondly, I am not the one who "needs" answers to these questions - I did not ask the original question here, remember? And also, in my last post I was talking about the specific information contained within the GPS signal - the manual does not contain all of this information in detail.


----------



## STEELINOX

Time4Playnow said:


> Hey man, there's no need for that attitude. First of all, I did look at the manual - but at a different section - it's a large manual. Secondly, I am not the one who "needs" answers to these questions - I did not ask the original question here, remember? And also, in my last post I was talking about the specific information contained within the GPS signal - the manual does not contain all of this information in detail.


Yeah, prolly right "man", but anyways, therya go !


----------



## ericwanch

As promised some videos comparing the sync duration between the Beast and the Seiko Astron.

1st Video - Autosync - sorry about the video orientation - taken with my iPhone. This is to test how soon the watches will sync when expose to adequate light for the 1st time during the day. As can been seen, the Astron starts to sync around 6sec into the video. It did a time sync only (indicated by the sec hand moving to 12h position & the indicator in the top subdial moving to '1' which mean it will look for just 1 satellite, also the sec hand with move to 1h position once it located the 1 satellite needed). Once sync complete the sec hand will move to 12min position marked with a Y indicating yes. The whole process took around 17s in this test. In this comparison the Beast has yet to react even when the Astron is done.






For the time & position sync comparison, I recorded 2 videos separately as I was alone so can't operate both watches together.

2nd Video - Beast Time + Position Sync.
7s into the video, the Beast starts the T+P sync after pressing & hold the bottom right button. It completed the sync around 33s later.






3rd Video - Astron Time + Position Sync.
On the Astron this is done by pressing and holding the top right button. The sec hand will move to 12h position (time sync only) and if kept holding the button will move to 6h position (T+P sync). On the top subdial the indicator will move to '4+' which mean it will search for 4 or more satellites needed to determine position. Once started the sec hand will move to show how many satellites are located. From the video, the sync started 6s into the test after press & hold the top right button. As can be seen it located 4 satellites and then 5 satellites shown by the sec hand moving from 4h to 5h position. The sync was completed after 32s when the sec hand moved to 12min position marked with Y showing yes.






Thus both the watches took around the same duration to achieve sync in my test today. However, I would reckon many factors will affect the result and if I repeat the test again on other day, different result may come up. But one thing is for sure that the Astron does initiate auto time sync faster.

There you go folks! HAGWE

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nzambr

Is this model bigger then the *GX-56 series?*


----------



## ericwanch

nzambr said:


> Is this model bigger then the *GX-56 series?*


Yes it is.

GPW-1000 : 66×56×18.8mm／126g
GXW-56 : 55.5×53.6×17.5mm／88g

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rwhite692

I gave in.... GPW-1000-1AJF. Shopping trip report here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-shopping-bic-camera-tokyo-1674914.html


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 15 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ...................................................... 9 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 77 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Rwhite692 said:


> I gave in.... GPW-1000-1AJF. Shopping trip report here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-shopping-bic-camera-tokyo-1674914.html
> 
> View attachment 3299314


*Exceptional acquisition !!! |>|>|> As for 'gave in' ??? ... I bought mine from reviews & internet pic's ... I might have 'given in'. 

You, on the other hand, got to strap it on your wrist first ... you didn't have a choice (or a chance) !!!*


----------



## andyahs

*Second Beast arrived yesterday (GPW-1000-2A) Now in sync with his brother (GPW-1000-1A)

*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 15 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 10 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 78 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aydrian

Changed to a black colour strap. I think that the strap brings out the orange bezel. 









Next step: customised leather strap.


----------



## Rwhite692

Took a few better pics of mine, first full day with it, and loving it so far!


----------



## D1cky986

Another new version coming in June, GPW-1000T presume its Titanium as it carries a 140,000 Yen price tag and weighs 22g less, here it is in the latest catalog.


----------



## TG8OH7

Nice! I snagged the GPW1000FC-1A9 and while I really like the slick look of the composite bracelet, sometimes I want the ability to adjust throughout the day and depending on activity. Would you be able to post a video on how to change straps on this particular watch? I apologize if there's already something like that but I hit up Google before-hand and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Bulldog

Just bought this watch. Came home and did the initial GPS setup. Wow!

So count me in for one (1) GPW1000-1A


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, Spyharpy, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 10 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 79 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Spyharpy, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aydrian

Both me and wifey with our G Shocks.


----------



## JohnQFord

Bulldog said:


> Just bought this watch. Came home and did the initial GPS setup. Wow!
> 
> So count me in for one (1) GPW1000-1A
> 
> View attachment 3329290


*Looks good ... feels good ... in contact with outer space ... you 'Alien', you !!! 

'E-T phone home' ... or what ? 

Congratulations ! Enjoy your new watch! Who wouldn't ?* |>|>|>


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 12 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 10 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 78 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nelamvr6

Life with The Beast just keeps getting better!

I knew that the Beast was the perfect watch for travelers like me, I never have to worry about finding a spot where the terrestrial radio signals will penetrate strong enough to sync. 

But now I'm home for a change, and I usually don't have any problems with all of my radio controlled watches syncing overnight. But last night for some reason none of my watches achieved sync. Atmospheric conditions can be a real .....!

But no problem with the Beast! Stand by the window, initiate time sync, 10 seconds later... voila! A perfectly synchronized timepiece!


----------



## JSM9872

My GPW1000-1B just got here today and I am absolutely floored by it. The sync took seconds, the build and weight are fantastic, and it just looks great. This is going to be getting tons of wrist time.










I've got to say, I have a 7 1/4 in wrist and it fits great in my opinion. I was worried about the size of it but it's great, doesn't feel as over sized as one would expect.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

Quick question I am trying to figure out why it is 6:30 PM on the East Coast and my 24 hour hand is saying it is 6:00 AM the top left clock at the 10 o'clock position. I did do I hand adjustment just to make sure my hands were all sync perfectly. Could I've messed it up then? I did a GPS T+P twice and that didn't correct it.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 13 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 10 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 79 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Bulldog said:


> Quick question I am trying to figure out why it is 6:30 PM on the East Coast and my 24 hour hand is saying it is 6:00 AM the top left clock at the 10 o'clock position. I did do I hand adjustment just to make sure my hands were all sync perfectly. Could I've messed it up then? I did a GPS T+P twice and that didn't correct it.
> 
> View attachment 3350898


Yes, that is off, isn't it?! Actually I think your 24 hr hand is saying it is 6:29am instead of 6:29pm. It's 12 hours off. Are you saying you did a manual time adjustment? If so, you probably set the current time to am instead of pm.

In any case, I think it's time to look at the manual. Try instructions E-63 and E-64, setting time and date settings manually. Shouldn't be too hard to fix..


----------



## Bulldog

Ok, this is so strange. I did the manual set and made the time 9:00PM. The 24 hour hand was now correct, but my world time was incorrect. The world time is set to NYC the same city code for my home time. So I went outside just now and did a T+P again and now the 24 hr hand says 11:00. What is wrong...


----------



## Bulldog

I now just set the time manually. The time is correct and the 24 time is correct. 
I pull the crown out one click in the time mode and the second hand goes to 10 o'clock (NYC), but look at my world time clock it should say 21:25, but it says 8:25, what??? So frustrating. This all started after I tried to check the hand and day home positions as explained in the manual on page 67


----------



## Foxman2k

Random thought - does the watch "know" what time zone you are in correctly? When you click the "check GPS" button on just once, the second hand should then first point to yes or no, then the time zone the watch believes you to be in.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Bulldog said:


> Ok, this is so strange. I did the manual set and made the time 9:00PM. The 24 hour hand was now correct, but my world time was incorrect. The world time is set to NYC the same city code for my home time. So I went outside just now and did a T+P again and now the 24 hr hand says 11:00. What is wrong...
> 
> View attachment 3352754


I'm tired and may not be thinking totally clearly - but in the photo above, your 24 hr clock still seems to be showing 9:15am instead of 9:15pm (what your world time clock shows). It's still 12 hours off. When you set the time manually, did you look at the 24 hr clock to ensure that you were setting the am/pm properly? That's all I can think of right now..


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well one more thing -- just to double check -- are your home and world times set properly using the crown? ON this watch, which is different than some other Gs, I think -- the first click out sets your WORLD time zone, and the second click your home time zone. Just thought I'd mention the obvious in case you had those backwards somehow.


----------



## Foxman2k

Time4Playnow said:


> Well one more thing -- just to double check -- are your home and world times set properly using the crown? ON this watch, which is different than some other Gs, I think -- the first click out sets your WORLD time zone, and the second click your home time zone. Just thought I'd mention the obvious in case you had those backwards somehow.


That's what I'm wondering might be off.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Bulldog said:


> I now just set the time manually. The time is correct and the 24 time is correct.
> I pull the crown out one click in the time mode and the second hand goes to 10 o'clock (NYC), but look at my world time clock it should say 21:25, but it says 8:25, what??? So frustrating. This all started after I tried to check the hand and day home positions as explained in the manual on page 67
> 
> View attachment 3352978


Yes that is very baffling. I would just suggest setting the time manually again, and double-checking that when you do, the am/pm as indicated by the 24 hr clock is correct. If that is done correctly, and the world time clock is still not showing the correct time, then I don't understand what's going on...

Sorry, I have to get some sleep. Good luck. Hopefully this is a solvable issue.


----------



## ericwanch

Foxman2k said:


> Random thought - does the watch "know" what time zone you are in correctly? When you click the "check GPS" button on just once, the second hand should then first point to yes or no, then the time zone the watch believes you to be in.


Yes I believe, based on the last T+P sync you did. When you press the lower right button once, while the second hand shows whether the last attempt to sync is successful, you will also see that the indicator hand on the right moves to indicate your approximately latitude. However, I am not sure if you move to a different time zone in between sync and when it perform the next autosync whether it checks for your location too. I doubt the autosync actually sync for location too.


----------



## Bulldog

Ok, no explanation, but I know the GPS T+P is until 10:00pm but I just went and did it. All I know is it took about 5 mins and everything spun and spun and spun and now looks correct. I am not sure what happened but I think I am back to "normal" now. Thank you guys for helping...

FYI - I am East Coast NYC time zone according to the watch


----------



## Bulldog

Good point T4PN - when I set the time manually I didn't look at the 24 hr (10:00) clock to see if it was am/pm. I am sure that was the issue. But then again what is strange when I did the GPS T+P earlier that should have corrected it and it didn't. Believe me the problem was ME not the watch, lol

In addition, I ordered the combo bracelet from PacParts yesterday. Says it is not in stock but I hope to get it soon, no rush.


----------



## JSM9872

Bulldog said:


> Good point T4PN - when I set the time manually I didn't look at the 24 hr (10:00) clock to see if it was am/pm. I am sure that was the issue. But then again what is strange when I did the GPS T+P earlier that should have corrected it and it didn't. Believe me the problem was ME not the watch, lol
> 
> In addition, I ordered the combo bracelet from PacParts yesterday. Says it is not in stock but I hope to get it soon, no rush.


I ordered myself the bracelet too, definitely think it will be killer on the beast. It's funny how I am now ok with spending that much on a part when I used to think that was more than I should spend on a watch, progress haha.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

I think my GPW1000 has become my go - to watch recently from work to play.


----------



## Phreddo

Bulldog said:


> Good point T4PN - when I set the time manually I didn't look at the 24 hr (10:00) clock to see if it was am/pm. I am sure that was the issue. But then again what is strange when I did the GPS T+P earlier that should have corrected it and it didn't. Believe me the problem was ME not the watch, lol
> 
> In addition, I ordered the combo bracelet from PacParts yesterday. Says it is not in stock but I hope to get it soon, no rush.


I thought the whole reason we spend an arm and a leg on this watch is so we DON'T have to set it manually.

If you wanted a $900 watch to set manually, get a Tag or Hamilton


----------



## Bulldog

I only did a manual setting because of the whole issue with the am / pm. It is fine now and sync'd fine


----------



## -Devil-

slightly off topic but is there a thread for the GWN1000B??? yes i did try to search.


----------



## JSM9872

-Devil- said:


> slightly off topic but is there a thread for the GWN1000B??? yes i did try to search.


There is one for the 1000C I know of and just a thread for the gulfmaster in general. Have not seen a thread specific to the 1000B.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

hi, my name is sbm and im in love with the beast.

from the wruwt


> well this was a very unexpected surprise! i love it when the planets align and you cant avoid it if you tried!
> forget the grail, i captured a unicorn!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> late for tank tuesday but in time for GPWednesday :-!


initial impression was... wow.. just wow. then it was.. man this band is sticky, thats gonna get annoying since i usually wear them slightly loose... then i worked out why its sticky. it needs to be so it doesnt leave indents and bruises on the back of your hand when it slides down! lol a notch tighter and it feels much better. even with its heft it wears surprisingly well. 
have not been able to stop looking at it! even when i threw it on straight out the box and the time wasnt set, 3 hours of looking at the wrong time and another half hour of added dst when we dont have it lol

had to do a manual time set while i was working last night because it came with a low charge and i was trapped in a building! did give it a try tho and got the polite "no" response lol

ive always been modest in my single purchase spending but im beginning to see why ppl fork out a bit more for purchases |> this of course is not going to bode well for me or my wallet....


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 13 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 80 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fendushi

ericwanch said:


> Received this today from Japan - GPW-1000-1BJF.
> 
> 
> 
> Along side its competition.


Was not going to buy this... but those pics make me want to get one!!



10-Dee-Q said:


> with its brothers
> View attachment 3150778


Thanks for the comparison pic, I have a GWA1000. It looks much larger!


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Hi guys,

Very interested in this model.

Just wondering if the dlc coating on the steel bezel works or is just a gimmick?


----------



## Togaflexed

Piowa said:


> GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)
> 
> GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog)
> 
> GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)
> 
> GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 13 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872)
> 
> GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)
> 
> GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)
> 
> GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)
> 
> *Together ............................................................ 80 watches
> 
> *GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
> GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
> GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
> GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia (1 watch)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


That's a plus one on the GPS 1000-1A from me - noob saying hi!


----------



## JSM9872

Togaflexed said:


> That's a plus one on the GPS 1000-1A from me - noob saying hi!


Welcome!!

Congrats on the great pick up, it is an awesome piece!! Best of luck and enjoy it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 17 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 13 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 81 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pee Dee

Little late to the party but I went into my ad a couple of days ago with a blue astron chrono in mind and walked out with a 1B and loads of spare change 










Having had the 2 side by side, it got really hard to justify paying 3x the price for the astron. Sure it was nice but definitely not 2k nicer. The GPW just stood out and the value proposition was just right so count me in!


----------



## fendushi

Well... the urge did not last very long, because I bought one!

I did what I have not done about 20 watches ago, I actually went to a retail store and purchased the watch. The last time I did that was about 8 years ago when I bought my Oris Divers watch.

They had one in every colour except RAF version, they even have the bracelet with gold accents. The very attractive sales girl sold it to me a at a price I could not resist, cheaper than most online prices. As a bonus, I read the warranty card and it has 2 years in store replacement warranty!

So count me in, GPW-1000-1B, I decided to go for the stealthiest version.







And yes, believe the hype... cause it's real! Everything I have heard about this watch is true, it looks and feels amazing! Make no mistake, it is HUGE! But it surprisingly wears well on smaller wrists.

I truly love this beast!


----------



## JohnQFord

Pee Dee said:


> Little late to the party but I went into my ad a couple of days ago with a blue astron chrono in mind and walked out with a 1B and loads of spare change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having had the 2 side by side, it got really hard to justify paying 3x the price for the astron. Sure it was nice but definitely not 2k nicer. The GPW just stood out and the value proposition was just right so count me in!


*EXCELLENT DECISION PEE DEE !!! |>|>|> You like it now .. you'll LOVE IT tomorrow !!! Congrats ! *


----------



## JohnQFord

fendushi said:


> Well... the urge did not last very long, because I bought one!
> 
> I did what I have not done about 20 watches ago, I actually went to a retail store and purchased the watch. The last time I did that was about 8 years ago when I bought my Oris Divers watch.
> 
> They had one in every colour except RAF version, they even have the bracelet with gold accents. The very attractive sales girl sold it to me a at a price I could not resist, cheaper than most online prices. As a bonus, I read the warranty card and it has 2 years in store replacement warranty!
> 
> So count me in, GPW-1000-1B, I decided to go for the stealthiest version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, believe the hype... cause it's real! Everything I have heard about this watch is true, it looks and feels amazing! Make no mistake, it is HUGE! But it surprisingly wears well on smaller wrists.
> 
> I truly love this beast!


*Ya' try it on ... it's pretty much yours, isn't it ?  It's tough to say 'no' to this one !!! CONGRATULATIONS Fendushi!!! |>|>|>*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 17 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 15 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 83 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-Frank

Hi Piowa!

Please add my my *GPW-1000-1BJF *to your count.

Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 17 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Phreddo, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 16 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 84 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Phreddo, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ryan Bishop

How's the dlc coating on the watch? Does it really enhance the scratch resistance or is it a marketing gimmick?


----------



## Phreddo

By the way, we might have to take mine off the list.
I don't think I can exactly say why in this thread, but if you look around...


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 16 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 83 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fendushi

Ryan Bishop said:


> How's the dlc coating on the watch? Does it really enhance the scratch resistance or is it a marketing gimmick?


Enhanced scratch resistence, yes.

Totally scratch proof, no.

Buy the watch, love it, wear it, YOLO!


----------



## fendushi

BTW does anyone know if it's possible to turn auto receive off without turning it to flight mode? I don't have atomic signal and not always outside, so I prefer to set receive via GPS manually.


----------



## MUDMAN

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 17 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 84 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxman2k

fendushi said:


> BTW does anyone know if it's possible to turn auto receive off without turning it to flight mode? I don't have atomic signal and not always outside, so I prefer to set receive via GPS manually.


I don't think so. But I don't think j you'd need to.


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

View attachment DSC00015.jpg
View attachment DSC00010.jpg
View attachment DSC00004.jpg


Black or White


----------



## JohnQFord

fendushi said:


> BTW does anyone know if it's possible to turn auto receive off without turning it to flight mode? I don't have atomic signal and not always outside, so I prefer to set receive via GPS manually.


*Wrap the watch in aluminum foil! Take it off for manual GPS sync ... then re-wrap!* :-d:-d:-d Speaking of 'manual' ... what does it say ???


----------



## JohnQFord

10-Dee-Q said:


> View attachment 3460226
> 
> 
> Black or White


*Great pic 10-Dee-Q !!!* |>|>|>


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

thx bro


----------



## fendushi

JohnQFord said:


> *Wrap the watch in aluminum foil! Take it off for manual GPS sync ... then re-wrap!* :-d:-d:-d Speaking of 'manual' ... what does it say ???


I must have read it like 10 times, I could not find a way to turn auto sync off. I guess it doesn't sync if it does not meet the conditions (enough light, etc).

That manual is so small, it's hurting my eyes.


----------



## JohnQFord

fendushi said:


> I must have read it like 10 times, I could not find a way to turn auto sync off. I guess it doesn't sync if it does not meet the conditions (enough light, etc).
> 
> That manual is so small, it's hurting my eyes.


Download the manual from Casio. It's a PDF file with magnifier built in. It's a helluva' lot easier ! 

Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO


----------



## fendushi

JohnQFord said:


> Download the manual from Casio. It's a PDF file with magnifier built in. It's a helluva' lot easier !
> 
> Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO


Thanks! Much easier on the eyes. :-!


----------



## fendushi

BTW, for those who are curious about the size of these beasts, here are some comparison photos with a GW-A1000. I was quite curious myself before I got one and I could not find many comparison photos for me to judge. Let these be another "educational" photos for those who not fortunate enough to have their local store stock these babies. I drove about 45 minutes in traffic from where I live to live handle these beasts in every colour except RAF version.

BTW, I have a very skinny ass 6.5 inch wrist. These shots make it look even smaller because I had to move those watches to the side of my wrist to reduce the glare.





Here is a better wrist shot I took a couple of days ago:



I used to have a fatter 7 inch wrist a few years ago, when I was 30kgs (66lbs) heavier!


----------



## JohnQFord

fendushi said:


> BTW, I have a very skinny ass 6.5 inch wrist. These shots make it look even smaller because I had to move those watches to the side of my wrist to reduce the glare.
> 
> Here is a better wrist shot I took a couple of days ago:
> 
> I used to have a fatter 7 inch wrist a few years ago, when I was 30kgs (66lbs) heavier!


*Geez ... you're gonna' have to pack those pounds on again ... for a 'better fit' ... now **THAT'S** a **'CATCH 22'** !!!* :-d


----------



## Ryan Bishop

I ended up giving in and purchased my very own GPW-1000-1B. Hopefully should have it by late next week before the Easter period.

Hoping this watch satisfies my need for a durable yet stylish looking timepiece.


----------



## fendushi

Ryan Bishop said:


> I ended up giving in and purchased my very own GPW-1000-1B. Hopefully should have it by late next week before the Easter period.
> 
> Hoping this watch satisfies my need for a durable yet stylish looking timepiece.


You will love this watch! Just for you, a quick comparison shot with the Rangeman:


----------



## aalin13

fendushi said:


> You will love this watch! Just for you, a quick comparison shot with the Rangeman:


I was about to ask if you can do a comparison with the rangeman after your last post as the rangeman is the biggest watch I have

I can see the beast really is a beast, just wondering how does it feel compare to the rangeman? Does it feel oversized? And can you do a side profile comparison shot as well? Thanks!


----------



## JSM9872

aalin13 said:


> I was about to ask if you can do a comparison with the rangeman after your last post as the rangeman is the biggest watch I have
> 
> I can see the beast really is a beast, just wondering how does it feel compare to the rangeman? Does it feel oversized? And can you do a side profile comparison shot as well? Thanks!


It took me a minute to find them but I posted these comparisons last week. I deleted the pics or I would have dropped them here too but this is the link to it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=14049106

It's definitely a large piece and feels larger than the Rangeman but to me it wears fine and feels good. It's been getting a lot of wrist time for me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LastStarfighter

Hi all, I'm a recent convert from automatics and I'm interested in this model of g-shock however I'm curious about something I couldn't find an answer to, even in the manual. 

Underneath the the dial there seems to be another hand down there from the photos on a dial that goes around the outer edge of the bezel reading from .1 to .9 behind everything else. Does anyone know what it's for or even what I'm talking about?


----------



## STEELINOX

LastStarfighter said:


> Hi all, I'm a recent convert from automatics and I'm interested in this model of g-shock however I'm curious about something I couldn't find an answer to, even in the manual.
> 
> Underneath the the dial there seems to be another hand down there from the photos on a dial that goes around the outer edge of the bezel reading from .1 to .9 behind everything else. Does anyone know what it's for or even what I'm talking about?


I do see that scale on the dial 0.1 to 10.0 (which is 12 o'clock )...
And each mark in between is 1/20 or .05seconds...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

LastStarfighter said:


> Hi all, I'm a recent convert from automatics and I'm interested in this model of g-shock however I'm curious about something I couldn't find an answer to, even in the manual.
> 
> Underneath the the dial there seems to be another hand down there from the photos on a dial that goes around the outer edge of the bezel reading from .1 to .9 behind everything else. Does anyone know what it's for or even what I'm talking about?


Stopwatch mode. Second hand will show 1/20 second intervals.

Sent from my Nexus 9


----------



## LastStarfighter

There seems to be a hand there though from the photos or perhaps it's how the 24h 10 o'clock dial is attached to the face. In most pictures I've seen it seems to be at the top of the 10 o'clock sub dial pointing to .9


----------



## andyahs

LastStarfighter said:


> There seems to be a hand there though from the photos or perhaps it's how the 24h 10 o'clock dial is attached to the face. In most pictures I've seen it seems to be at the top of the 10 o'clock sub dial pointing to .9


It's not a hand. The reflection and the angle of the picture gives it that appearance. It's just the design around the sub-dial.

Sent from OnePlus One


----------



## LastStarfighter

Aha thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Ryan Bishop

The beast is here. Took me a little while to figure out what was going on with the 24hr dial. Thought I was going crazy for a minute there lol.


----------



## Ryan Bishop




----------



## Ryan Bishop

Hey guys, just a quick question. I did a manual sync and it got the correct time and timezone but just hung on the t+p configuration until I pressed the button again. I then pressed the button once to check the signal received and it points to 'No' but then goes and shows me the correct timezone and approximate latitude. I've tried manually syncing it a couple of times since and it seems to work but gets stuck on the t+p until I press a button. Should I be waiting longer for the GPS to finish working?


----------



## andyahs

Ryan Bishop said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. I did a manual sync and it got the correct time and timezone but just hung on the t+p configuration until I pressed the button again. I then pressed the button once to check the signal received and it points to 'No' but then goes and shows me the correct timezone and approximate latitude. I've tried manually syncing it a couple of times since and it seems to work but gets stuck on the t+p until I press a button. Should I be waiting longer for the GPS to finish working?


You are not leaving it long enough to sync. It can take up to 13 minutes - it's not hung on t+p....it's still trying to sync. Also, you only have to do a t+p sync once after that just do a t (time) sync.

Sent from OnePlus One


----------



## Ryan Bishop

andyahs said:


> You are not leaving it long enough to sync. It can take up to 13 minutes - it's not hung on t+p....it's still trying to sync. Also, you only have to do a t+p sync once after that just do a t (time) sync.
> 
> Sent from OnePlus One


Ha, I thought so. I was getting a bit impatient staring at a motionless dial. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 18 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 15 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 85 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericwanch

Ryan Bishop said:


> Ha, I thought so. I was getting a bit impatient staring at a motionless dial. I'll try again tomorrow.


I am assuming you just bought the watch and did the manual sync for the first time. Beside syncing for time and position, it will also do a leap second data download to adjust for earth movement to give a more precise time. This is normally done twice a year (in June and December) when the leap second data are available via the GPS. Thus for your first sync it will try to do the leap second data sync which can take much longer of upto 13mins or more. That is why you see the second hand stuck at T+P for very long time. Just be patient and wait until it completes. Do not press any button which will cancel the sync. Once done the next manual sync will be much quicker until the next leap second data available which if available will be in June and then again in December.


----------



## Ryan Bishop

ericwanch said:


> I am assuming you just bought the watch and did the manual sync for the first time. Beside syncing for time and position, it will also do a leap second data download to adjust for earth movement to give a more precise time. This is normally done twice a year (in June and December) when the leap second data are available via the GPS. Thus for your first sync it will try to do the leap second data sync which can take much longer of upto 13mins or more. That is why you see the second hand stuck at T+P for very long time. Just be patient and wait until it completes. Do not press any button which will cancel the sync. Once done the next manual sync will be much quicker until the next leap second data available which if available will be in June and then again in December.


Ah OK. Thanks for the info. I guess I was just being to impatient and couldn't be bothered standing in the sun for 15 mins.

Loving the watch though. I can't stop sharing at it and admiring its engineering. When I put it on though I did kinda miss my Rangeman which is good cos it means I still have a use for it with the barometer and altimeter.


----------



## bobbyc02

Hi new member here kinda sorta. Got my BEAST yesterday. I owned a Gulfmaster GWN1000C for a while but sold it to afford the GPW. Wish I had both... maybe I'll buy the gulfmaster again in the future for it's triple sensor features plus its looks.
Love the beast. I actually thought it'd be a bit bigger! I am liking the orange band too. Was considering ordering a black band for it, but I'm going to hold off.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 18 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 86 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, JSM9872, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

bobbyc02 said:


> Hi new member here kinda sorta. Got my BEAST yesterday. I owned a Gulfmaster GWN1000C for a while but sold it to afford the GPW. Wish I had both... maybe I'll buy the gulfmaster again in the future for it's triple sensor features plus its looks.
> Love the beast. I actually thought it'd be a bit bigger! I am liking the orange band too. Was considering ordering a black band for it, but I'm going to hold off.
> 
> View attachment 3507938


*Nice 'CATCH' bobby !!! :-!:-!:-!* *Spring training ... & you made the 'BEAST' team ! *:-d


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Hey guys,

Just tried another t+p sync and waited a good 10 mins or so outside. It eventually resumed timekeeping mode but when I press the button once to check last sync it indicates 'no' still but then goes on to show me timezone and approximate latitude. 

It was a bit overcast so the sunlight wasn't very bright. Not sure why its not syncing properly.


----------



## JSM9872

Ryan Bishop said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just tried another t+p sync and waited a good 10 mins or so outside. It eventually resumed timekeeping mode but when I press the button once to check last sync it indicates 'no' still but then goes on to show me timezone and approximate latitude.
> 
> It was a bit overcast so the sunlight wasn't very bright. Not sure why its not syncing properly.


I can see possibly the overcast being an issue. I could not get my 1B to sync near my apartment but when I went to another location it did in seconds. I think I was too close to the building when I tried originally. Have you tried another location? Other than that I am afraid I am still trying to get used to the ins and outs of mine so I am not sure what else I could suggest other than what's in the manual.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872

Loved the first one so much that I went ahead and picked up another. This one was also in real good condition but came with the bracelet, which I think is a great addition to the beast!



















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Yo Bro,
Buying a black strap is good. Will bring out the orange bezel!


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Just didn't another sync and it worked properly this time. 

Must have been the location I was in.


----------



## fendushi

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just didn't another sync and it worked properly this time.
> 
> Must have been the location I was in.


I'm on my 3rd beast and all 3 took about 10 mins to T&P sync the first time. It takes about 30 secs from the 2nd sync onwards.


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Funny thing is, now that I have the beast, part of me is considering returning it and using the money to buy a couple of other G-Shocks like the GX56 and maybe a pro-trek model. 

I always tend to get this feeling when a purchase is around 1K. I know this thing is built like a tank - though I'd rather the metal bezel was resin - I feel like I have to be careful with it.

Actually missing my Rangeman due to the features but I know if I wear that for a day or two I'll want the beast back.


----------



## ericwanch

Ryan Bishop said:


> Just didn't another sync and it worked properly this time.
> 
> Must have been the location I was in.


Location, how overcast is the sky, building or obstruction within the location can have significant effect on the sync process and duration. It can prolong the sync or even fail to sync altogether. You just need to try again or move to another location.

Anyway if you stay within the same timezone most of the time, I wouldn't be bother to sync it manually so often. It is a quartz watch which itself should be accurate within 15sec a month. I would likely sync once a fortnight manually but if you work outdoor or are out in the open daily when the conditions are right (i.e. bright sunlight, open space, clear sky), the watch will do an auto sync itself (either for time or time+position depending on situation).

Also an observation; when I was wearing the beast daily when I first got it, I notice that the auto sync was just for time only. Then I changed to my other watch and did not wear the beast for around 8-10 days and was kept in the dark. When I took it out again and purposely stand in the open to allow it to do an auto sync, it did a T+P sync instead of just time sync. Thus, I believe it was programmed to do a T+P sync if there is not sync activity over a defined period of time. Interesting!


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 18 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 16 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 87 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Thinking of seriously returning the beast. Whilst I really like the form of the watch I'm much more of a function over form type person and miss the altimeter and barometer functions on the Rangeman. Plus I prefer the resin of the Rangeman and actually feel really confident being rough with it, to the pojnt where I almost want to rough it up just cos its a G. 

The main draw with the GPW 1000 was the GPS as I can't acquire the atomic reception in Australia. I also, like the design aesthetics but for $1000 not sure I can justify it as I'd probably only end up wearing it in situations where I know it won't get roughed up.

If I do go ahead, was thinking if getting one of those purple PRG270s and maybe a King. I'll wait for the GWG 1000 as my analog Abc watch.

What do you guys think?


----------



## fendushi

Ryan Bishop said:


> Thinking of seriously returning the beast. Whilst I really like the form of the watch I'm much more of a function over form type person and miss the altimeter and barometer functions on the Rangeman. Plus I prefer the resin of the Rangeman and actually feel really confident being rough with it, to the pojnt where I almost want to rough it up just cos its a G.
> 
> The main draw with the GPW 1000 was the GPS as I can't acquire the atomic reception in Australia. I also, like the design aesthetics but for $1000 not sure I can justify it as I'd probably only end up wearing it in situations where I know it won't get roughed up.
> 
> If I do go ahead, was thinking if getting one of those purple PRG270s and maybe a King. I'll wait for the GWG 1000 as my analog Abc watch.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sell it if you think it won't get any wrist time. Or just keep it and enjoy it when you're not roughing it up. I have both watches and I love them both.


----------



## Ryan Bishop

fendushi said:


> Sell it if you think it won't get any wrist time. Or just keep it and enjoy it when you're not roughing it up. I have both watches and I love them both.


I think I'm going to sell it. I've realised I only bought it as I admire its design and tech, but I don't actually like wearing $1000 on my wrist that'll eventually get damaged much to my dismay.

I think I prefer digital displays anyway.

Now wondering what pro trek model to try lol.


----------



## Devastator01

fresh off the FedEx truck


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 18 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 17 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 88 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Devastator01 said:


> fresh off the FedEx truck


*AaaaHHH ... that 'new watch smell' ... & just in time for a HAPPY EASTER !!!  Congratulations !!!* |>|>|>


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ryan Bishop said:


> I think I'm going to sell it. I've realised I only bought it as I admire its design and tech, but I don't actually like wearing $1000 on my wrist that'll eventually get damaged much to my dismay.
> 
> I think I prefer digital displays anyway.
> 
> Now wondering what pro trek model to try lol.


Personally I can't imagine selling the Beast, but maybe that's just me. But if you're looking for a Protrek, I would very much recommend the newly released PRW-3500! Check out the ABC forum and you'll see threads on it there. Nothing wrong with the 270, but the 3500 is built way better, and for not too much more money. ;-) Plus should you choose to do so you can put a zulu or NATO strap on the 3500 - can't do that on the 270.


----------



## Rocat

Time4Playnow said:


> Personally I can't imagine selling the Beast, but maybe that's just me. But if you're looking for a Protrek, I would very much recommend the newly released PRW-3500! Check out the ABC forum and you'll see threads on it there. Nothing wrong with the 270, but the 3500 is built way better, and for not too much more money. ;-) Plus should you choose to do so you can put a zulu or NATO strap on the 3500 - can't do that on the 270.


But that 270 can take a fabric strap from Morellato and it is IMO a more comfortable strap; no buckles or rings.


----------



## Ryan Bishop

Time4Playnow said:


> Personally I can't imagine selling the Beast, but maybe that's just me. But if you're looking for a Protrek, I would very much recommend the newly released PRW-3500! Check out the ABC forum and you'll see threads on it there. Nothing wrong with the 270, but the 3500 is built way better, and for not too much more money. ;-) Plus should you choose to do so you can put a zulu or NATO strap on the 3500 - can't do that on the 270.


Do you know of any model that has the new v3 sensor but also shows tide and moon data?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ryan Bishop said:


> Do you know of any model that has the new v3 sensor but also shows tide and moon data?


The Gulfmaster... and there may be Protreks also, but I don't know which ones they might be. Pose this question in the Digital and ABC forum and you'll get an answer.


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## fendushi

The 1B is quietly catching up with the RAF model in the count.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 19 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 17 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 89 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bobbyc02

I really like the glow in the dark (is that called lume?) of the 4a. Not sure if I like the LED though; seems too bright! You can use that thing as a flashlight!

JSM9872, is your other Beast a 1A model? Looks like it from the pics. The offical tally says you have a 1B and a 4A.


----------



## JSM9872

bobbyc02 said:


> I really like the glow in the dark (is that called lume?) of the 4a. Not sure if I like the LED though; seems too bright! You can use that thing as a flashlight!
> 
> JSM9872, is your other Beast a 1A model? Looks like it from the pics. The offical tally says you have a 1B and a 4A.


Yeah good catch, mine is a 1A. Sorry about that piowa, I failed to say that in my post when I got it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Corrected

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 19 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 18 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 3 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 89 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)
GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)
GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Kawei, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)
GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TG8OH7

Broke out the DSLR today to snap some pics of The BEAST. Will post a couple shortly.


----------



## TG8OH7

TG8OH7 said:


> Broke out the DSLR today to snap some pics of The BEAST. Will post a couple shortly.


Here's a couple snaps of my GPW-1000FC-1A9.


----------



## fendushi

TG8OH7 said:


> View attachment 3543674


Love this shot!


----------



## steven68

After wearing my beast for almost a month, I just realised that there are luminous blue lights underneath the strap. Cool!


----------



## STEELINOX

Time for "Pie" - a Julian Apple Pie !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## Piowa

What model is that?


----------



## STEELINOX

1B...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawei

One for the count... 3 in total with the Beastie Boys!

GPW-1000FC-1A9...









The FC is very light =) love it!

Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 19 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 18 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 4 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 90 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Hello guys,

I am in Tokyo at the moment, and managed to find a store (Takeya) with the GPW's which sells the GPW-1000-1B (the one with the black lettering, and the yellow LAT insert in the dial), for 77000 Yen (including Japan 8% tax), which makes it about 620 dollars.
Going for it today I think. 
Question to all of you, looking at the dial, the hour markers are GRAY instead of WHITE on the other versions. Does this have an impact on the lume intensity ?


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

10-Dee-Q said:


> View attachment 3460194
> 
> 
> Black or White


Hello,

is the Lume on a GPW-1000-1B also as bright ?


----------



## STEELINOX

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Hello,
> 
> is the Lume on a GPW-1000-1B also as bright ?


No, the batons are dimmer than "12" & "6"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suaku

Finally got mine. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 19 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 19 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 4 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 91 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

STEELINOX said:


> No, the batons are dimmer than "12" & "6"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a trillion. Will influence my decision. I do like the dark lettering on the case, but this lume issue may kill this version for me.


----------



## fendushi

I had to go 3 hours out of town and decided to wear my rangeman today. Made me realise how much I missed my beast halfway into the trip. Kept thinking, I wished I wore the beast instead.


----------



## GilbertMark

Put me down as #92.

First time Casio owner and just joined this forum today to post. I started wearing reading glasses a couple years ago and wanted to find a watch with a big face so I could see it easily with and without specs. *Glad I found this thread! *You guys sold me on this watch after I clicked through all 45 pages of the awesome pictures you posted.

The hardest part for me was figuring out the color. Being former military I was really drawn to the RAF version and features. There were lots of comments concerning the size with some thinking this watch was too big kinda confused me. And it's hard to judge a watch on the 'Net. I just had to see this watch for myself in person. Fortunately there are two high end stores in my area (AZ Fine Time was one of them and had a mouth-drooling selection of many brands - very nice friendly guys there by the way) so I got to see the MTG and a few GPWs and the aviator line which I also liked. The GPW was the winner on size and price for me.

I'm no price negotiator and I knew what the GPWs were going for on Amazon so I just ordered there. Got next day delivery on a Saturday. As soon as I opened the box within seconds the watch hands all did their dance to figure out where I was. Just needed to set UTC -7 and I was good to go.

The only downside was the band was a little too big. I measured my wrist at 8". I ordered a tool kit off Amazon and got it delivered Sunday. I just needed to remove one link (from the 6 o'clock side) and then fine tuned the clasp pin setting and it fit perfectly. One of my pictures shows the two tools needed to remove the link. I didn't remove the band to do this by the way.

I went to Casio's site to register the watch and I was surprised they don't ask for a serial number. I noticed two unique numbers on the case back. There's a 6 digit code right above the words TOUGH SOLAR and and 8 digit code above the words SAPPHIRE GLASS. Sure hope my Amazon purchase still allows me access to warranty work or what not.

Anyway glad I found this site and I look forward to learning more!

Mark


----------



## JohnQFord

GilbertMark said:


> Put me down as #92.
> 
> First time Casio owner and just joined this forum today to post. I started wearing reading glasses a couple years ago and wanted to find a watch with a big face so I could see it easily with and without specs. *Glad I found this thread! *You guys sold me on this watch after I clicked through all 45 pages of the awesome pictures you posted.
> 
> The hardest part for me was figuring out the color. Being former military I was really drawn to the RAF version and features. There were lots of comments concerning the size with some thinking this watch was too big kinda confused me. And it's hard to judge a watch on the 'Net. I just had to see this watch for myself in person. Fortunately there are two high end stores in my area (AZ Fine Time was one of them and had a mouth-drooling selection of many brands - very nice friendly guys there by the way) so I got to see the MTG and a few GPWs and the aviator line which I also liked. The GPW was the winner on size and price for me.
> 
> I'm no price negotiator and I knew what the GPWs were going for on Amazon so I just ordered there. Got next day delivery on a Saturday. As soon as I opened the box within seconds the watch hands all did their dance to figure out where I was. Just needed to set UTC -7 and I was good to go.
> 
> The only downside was the band was a little too big. I measured my wrist at 8". I ordered a tool kit off Amazon and got it delivered Sunday. I just needed to remove one link (from the 6 o'clock side) and then fine tuned the clasp pin setting and it fit perfectly. One of my pictures shows the two tools needed to remove the link. I didn't remove the band to do this by the way.
> 
> I went to Casio's site to register the watch and I was surprised they don't ask for a serial number. I noticed two unique numbers on the case back. There's a 6 digit code right above the words TOUGH SOLAR and and 8 digit code above the words SAPPHIRE GLASS. Sure hope my Amazon purchase still allows me access to warranty work or what not.
> 
> Anyway glad I found this site and I look forward to learning more!
> 
> Mark
> View attachment 3632042


*Welcome to the forum Mark. :-!:-!:-! You've chosen an excellent model for your **FIRST** G-shock. 
*


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 19 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 19 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 5 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 92 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fendushi

GilbertMark said:


> First time Casio owner and just joined this forum today to post.
> 
> Anyway glad I found this site and I look forward to learning more!
> 
> Mark
> View attachment 3632034
> View attachment 3632042
> View attachment 3632050


Welcome, and good choice! That would probably be my next beast as I want one with a bracelet.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Did it !

pulled the trigger on a GPW-1000-1B, at a store called Takeya in Tokyo. Best price I found, and I did a lot of checking .....

Will post pix tomorrow. So far so good. watch is running fine. Although even after a GPS sync, exactly 1 second behind my Breitling Aerospace, which I set up using my Wave-Ceptor ProTrek before leaving Germany. Maybe its a Leap-Second issue.

BTW, I may also acquire a PRW-6000 (the orange one), but not sure yet.


----------



## haymant

I've had my Astron for a while now (18 mo) and been very happy with it but wanted to see the same capabilities in a good field watch. Thanks to a motivated seller on eBay, I was able to score a GPW-1000-1A for a decent price. This also happens to be my first G-Shock too! Love how it syncs so much fast than the Astron for time, seems about the same duration for location sync. Kinda miss having a fuel gauge though but the built-in LED was already put to use in a pitch black garage. Love it!








Here is a video of my Astron and Beast in GPS-synchronous harmony.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 20 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 19 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 5 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 93 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Here it is.







One thing I noticed, today was sunny in the morning, so I went out to drive about Tokyo while my wife was shopping with her friends, and while stopped at a traffic light, at about 12 noon, the watch started doing odd things by itself, noticed the seconds hand stopping for a bit and the mode hand went to 12 o'clock, then all went back to normal. I wasn't fast enough to video it but snapped a pic right after.
I guess was doing some syncing, since during the night it was sitting in the car deep in the hotel's parking lot conveyor belt.








Couple of days ago I snapped this near Mito. BTW, been measuring radiation with my GammaScout and haven't found any in Tokyo, and also all the way up to Mito. I also measured there in the coast, and it was just like normal background radiation in Germany. 0.08 Microsieverts/hr. I always measure water runoffs. Also food, so far so good.
Enjoy this pic:


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 20 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 20 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 16 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 5 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 94 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aussie1964

I'm really interested in the GPW-1000-1B - can anyone point me in the right direction in regards to securing at a good price? I'm in Australia but understand I will pay in USD not a problem.


----------



## aalin13

Aussie1964 said:


> I'm really interested in the GPW-1000-1B - can anyone point me in the right direction in regards to securing at a good price? I'm in Australia but understand I will pay in USD not a problem.


Are you after a new or second hand watch? With new ones, they usually go for about $900 AUD online, but at that price, I'd rather purchase them in an AD in Australia. Melbourne Myer has a G Factory, and they usually participate in Myer's sales, there was a 20% off sales about a month ago, which means $1199 * 0.8 = ~$960 AUD

If you are comfortable with second hand ones, have a look at the sales section of the forum, they can be had for around $700 - $800 AUD. Think I saw one listed this week for $590 USD ~ $760 AUD


----------



## Piowa

All nine Beasts in one place. Enjoy. 









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aussie1964

k thanks


----------



## bobbyc02

I just got my 2nd gpw1000-4a delivered today. This one has the orignal orange band, and the black link band. I bought it because I wanted a black band, but they (pacparts) were out of stock. I suppose I could have bought a GPW1000FC... but I guess what's done is done.
So for now I own two! I will be selling my original one though to pay off the 2nd!


----------



## JSM9872

I basically did the same thing bobbyco. I bought the 1B, ordered the bracelet from pacparts, then found a 1A with bracelet and bought it, then canceled my bracelet order haha. I like the 1A more now so I'm keeping that one. 

The 4A is definitely great looking too, something about that orange band that I really like. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

First impressions on my GPW-1000-1B
seen here next to my Breitling Aerospace for size comparison:









1. CON: I find the black "counterweight" on the minute hand a bit too large, and it obscures the hour hand too much
2. PRO: Alarm is quite loud when watch is on glass table. It woke me up today, and I snore like a woodchipper !
3. PRO: The weight of the watch is barely noticeable after a day at Tokyo Disney Sea (walked 16400 steps according to my phone).
4. CON: The steel "ring" on the strap could have been 0.5mm tighter, sometimes it slides off the "overflow" (or however you call the piece of leftover holed strap past the buckle)
EDIT: 5. CON: When trying to set up the alarm for say 7:15 AM, now being 7:35 PM, the hour and minute hands almost fully obscure the alarm dial.
here is the proof:


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

JSM9872 said:


> I basically did the same thing bobbyco. I bought the 1B, ordered the bracelet from pacparts, then found a 1A with bracelet and bought it, then canceled my bracelet order haha. I like the 1A more now so I'm keeping that one.
> 
> The 4A is definitely great looking too, something about that orange band that I really like.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


We had a HUUUUUUGE discussion with my wife about the 4A.

1. She LOOOVES orange.
2. She HAAAATES gold.

I tend to agree with her, although this is my watch, it needed to pass wife-control.

So, she wanted me to go for the orange band, but the RING on the bezel was "a bit too much on the gold side". Had it been just a TAD more coppery, and maybe the letters instead of Blue, would have been White, I would have gone for it.

But the 1B was the end decision. A bit more subtle I guess.


----------



## GilbertMark

Wow does that Breitling look dainty. Sorry I won't go back to tiny watches now. GPW size or bigger for me from now on.

*Why is it so hard to find watches this size by any other manufacturers?* For example I love the Tawatec watch, but at 44 mm it's just too tiny for that much money. Ugh.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

GilbertMark said:


> Wow does that Breitling look dainty. Sorry I won't go back to tiny watches now. GPW size or bigger for me from now on.
> 
> *Why is it so hard to find watches this size by any other manufacturers?* For example I love the Tawatec watch, but at 44 mm it's just too tiny for that much money. Ugh.


I reckon it's fads. Like the cars, in the 40's-50's they were round blobs, in the 60's-70's square, (the 80's we can forget, like the bee gees), in the 90's-00's they were blobs, and now apparently square is coming back, the new audis are all flat.

With watches it's the same I gather, thin and tiny will be back "in" in a decade or so.

Personally, if I go out to dinner with wifey, I would take the breitling, it tells the time and it's barely noticeable, both from the weight and the bulge in the shirt sleeve.
But if I go on my motorbike for a ride, and then some swimming in the sea, then I'd rather have some real device on.


----------



## Foxman2k

Notice what bear grylls is wearing????


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armymp

Oh man I have a dilemma. My wife gave me the go-ahead on this watch but my OCD is telling me that if those 4 screws are asymmetrical it will drive me nuts. So, it's between the GPW-10001A or the GWA-11001A or GWA-11002A. My question is how tight are those screws? Do you think if I needed to I could adjust them to satisfy my OCD craving. Any help is appreciated. I love all three watches that I mentioned pretty much the same and I just don't know, lol. I want all 3!!


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

armymp said:


> Oh man I have a dilemma. My wife gave me the go-ahead on this watch but my OCD is telling me that if those 4 screws are asymmetrical it will drive me nuts. So, it's between the GPW-10001A or the GWA-11001A or GWA-11002A. My question is how tight are those screws? Do you think if I needed to I could adjust them to satisfy my OCD craving. Any help is appreciated. I love all three watches that I mentioned pretty much the same and I just don't know, lol. I want all 3!!


Being a "math" guy myself, instinct tells me that you can definitely get 3 out of the 4 screws to point in the same direction without much effort, and the 4th one you'll have to coax. By coaxing I would mean unscrew and add a small black nylon-fiber sewing string loop as washer, and screw back in.
(say something like this here: nylon monofilament sewing thread, View monofilament sewing thread, VEKSTAR Product Details from Jinhu Vekstar Chemical Fiber Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com will probably never rot or disintegrate)


----------



## Aussie1964

Where did u buy this from and how much?


----------



## STEELINOX

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Being a "math" guy myself, instinct tells me that you can definitely get 3 out of the 4 screws to point in the same direction without much effort, and the 4th one you'll have to coax. By coaxing I would mean unscrew and add a small black nylon-fiber sewing string loop as washer, and screw back in.
> (say something like this here: nylon monofilament sewing thread, View monofilament sewing thread, VEKSTAR Product Details from Jinhu Vekstar Chemical Fiber Co., Ltd. on Alibaba.com will probably never rot or disintegrate)


Does anyone know if these "screws" actually have threads or are just plugs?
There's an exploded assy view somewhere's

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...

...


----------



## alanarkadia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi

STEELINOX said:


> Does anyone know if these "screws" actually have threads or are just plugs?
> There's an exploded assy view somewhere's


Here you go:


----------



## Dwsjr50

GPW1000-1b. Purchased from eBay 2 weeks ago. Turns main out body and circuit board needed replacement. Got half my money back from seller and sent to Casio repair in New Jersey. Works like brand new. They even sent me a case and new instruction booklet like I had purchased a new beast. Highly recommend Casios repair.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Dwsjr50 said:


> GPW1000-1b. Purchased from eBay 2 weeks ago. Turns main out body and circuit board needed replacement. Got half my money back from seller and sent to Casio repair in New Jersey. Works like brand new. They even sent me a case and new instruction booklet like I had purchased a new beast. Highly recommend Casios repair.
> View attachment 3715154
> View attachment 3715162


Did the seller explain why/how the watch was fried ? or did it come like that from factory ?


----------



## Dwsjr50

No I purchased from ebay seller. Came with hour and second not moving. Also the 24 hour sub dial as not moving. I followed all the instructions and could not get any movement. I called Casio repair and they said send to repair facility in NJ. No the seller did not disclose any issues with the watch. But he offered me 50 percent refund which I gladly accepted. Repairs cost 139 and somechange. I took my beast out of the box and it promptly went into receive mode by GPS. It set by itself with no assistance. I am extremely happy there was no major issue with the watch. Casio said the movement alone was half the price of the watch.


----------



## JohnQFord

Dwsjr50 said:


> No I purchased from ebay seller. Came with hour and second not moving. Also the 24 hour sub dial as not moving. I followed all the instructions and could not get any movement. I called Casio repair and they said send to repair facility in NJ. No the seller did not disclose any issues with the watch. But he offered me 50 percent refund which I gladly accepted. Repairs cost 139 and somechange. I took my beast out of the box and it promptly went into receive mode by GPS. It set by itself with no assistance. I am extremely happy there was no major issue with the watch. Casio said the movement alone was half the price of the watch.


What kind of 'feedback' did you give on eBay in this situation ?


----------



## ericwanch

armymp said:


> Oh man I have a dilemma. My wife gave me the go-ahead on this watch but my OCD is telling me that if those 4 screws are asymmetrical it will drive me nuts. So, it's between the GPW-10001A or the GWA-11001A or GWA-11002A. My question is how tight are those screws? Do you think if I needed to I could adjust them to satisfy my OCD craving. Any help is appreciated. I love all three watches that I mentioned pretty much the same and I just don't know, lol. I want all 3!!


They are not tight!!! You can adjust them to the exact orientation you want. Did that with mine.


----------



## Dwsjr50

JohnQFord said:


> What kind of 'feedback' did you give on eBay in this situation ?


Unfortunately I gave a positive to soon. A negative would have been appropriate. But since I got 50 per cent of the purchase price back and was taking a chance that repairs would be minor. I am happy I got the beast for a song. After the Casio repair facility got done this is a new watch. They did a fantastic job.


----------



## Piowa

Only four to 100 !!!

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 21 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 20 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 11 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 5 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 96 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, TG8OH7, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Oh one more thing, I thought I would finish my Japan trip with the one and only best iced coffee on the planet, namely a "Hoshino Hand Drip Coffee" iced version.
Note the size of the utensils compared to the GPW, and also the frost on the copper mug !!!!















And I made a video with the preparation procedure:
http://www.servermasters.com/stuff/japanese_iced_coffee.3gp

enjoy.


----------



## Aussie1964

Have you sold it yet? If not what are u looking for it?


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Aussie1964 said:


> Have you sold it yet? If not what are u looking for it?


Whom are you asking that question ?


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

GPW-1000 high over Russia, plus a small problem I detected.















Now, when I was up there, I tried syncing the watch to GPS several times. The first time (closer to china, earlier in the flight), it succeeded. But about the time of these pix, it did not. I tried then to try and change the timezone, and as you can see, I failed when "pushing the crown back in", I didn't wait until it finished moving the hands (PEBKAC), Ergo the watch became "out of sync" with the UTC one (smaller 24 hour dial). Check this pic:







This pic was snapped about 30 mins after the first one above, by looking at the UTC clock, and the position of the airplane on the map, but look at the time on the large hands LOL.
Interestingly, I then tried setting manually Helsinki time (which is same as Athens), and the hours/mins became "back in sync" with the UTC clock, tried setting it back to Tokyo time, and it was "wrong again". Funny experience.

When I got home (Berlin), I manually set it to PAR timezone, and I left it next to my PRW-1300 on the window sill, and at about 5 am it synced with the radio signal. The PRW synced at 03:02.







(I know cuz I am still in Tokyo time, and my clock still wants me to go for iced coffee LOL)


----------



## TG8OH7

Well... just bit the bullet and ordered a second beast (GPW-1000-2A). 

Definitely not in the budget but selling my Luminox 1879 and G-Shock GWA-1100-1A3 to try and recoup a couple bucks. 

I'll post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Piowa

Only three to 100 !!!

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 21 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 20 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 12 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 5 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 97 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## armymp

Any difference between the 1A and the 1AJF? I know the 1AJF is the Japanese version but are there any differences feature-wise?


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

TG8OH7 said:


> Well... just bit the bullet and ordered a second beast (GPW-1000-2A).
> 
> Definitely not in the budget but selling my Luminox 1879 and G-Shock GWA-1100-1A3 to try and recoup a couple bucks.
> 
> I'll post pictures when it arrives.


Sorry for the dumb inquiry,but did you just spill your ashtray on the GPW ? it looks like it's full of ash...


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

armymp said:


> Any difference between the 1A and the 1AJF? I know the 1AJF is the Japanese version but are there any differences feature-wise?


I have the 1BJF , not the 1B , and although I don't have a pure 1B to compare with, all I can say is that the instructions manual is in Japanese only. Not multi-language, not even english nor klingon.

I have purchased plenty of Sony products in Japan, and there is always an optional "E" version of them, which means the manual is in English. I suspect this follows the same principle.
On the back plate it only says GPW-1000. The serial numbers don't mention any JF letters in them.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

*Frankenizing a GPW*

Question to you guys,

say I finally sell my emergency, and decide to go for a second GPW-1000, say the GPW-1000FC-1A. 
Can I grab my metal bezel piece, where it says G-SHOCK PROTECTION, from my 1B, and put it on the 1A ?

I don't like the overly bright white letters there, which is one of the main reasons I went for the 1B, however, I would like the white Lume hour markers.

So then I would have one for wearing about town, and one for thrashing (i.e. sailing, swimming in the sea, driving dirtbikes, etc).

Here would be the end result sorta:


----------



## JohnQFord

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Sorry for the dumb inquiry,but did you just spill your ashtray on the GPW ? it looks like it's full of ash...


That's simply the result of an affliction called ... wait for it ... Dry Skin. :think:

There are many similar pic's to this one. You set up, take the photo's ... everything looks fine ... the specks are unseen by the naked eye.

The camera lens, however, picks them up in detail. :roll: They're simply small flecks of dry skin ... nothing more. 

Very aggravating if you've just done a specific shoot. Have to remember to use a lens brush on the watch first. :think:


----------



## JSM9872

*Re: Frankenizing a GPW*



Robert Hoffmann said:


> Question to you guys,
> 
> say I finally sell my emergency, and decide to go for a second GPW-1000, say the GPW-1000FC-1A.
> Can I grab my metal bezel piece, where it says G-SHOCK PROTECTION, from my 1B, and put it on the 1A ?
> 
> I don't like the overly bright white letters there, which is one of the main reasons I went for the 1B, however, I would like the white Lume hour markers.
> 
> So then I would have one for wearing about town, and one for thrashing (i.e. sailing, swimming in the sea, driving dirtbikes, etc).
> 
> Here would be the end result sorta:
> View attachment 3766386


Yes, you can do that. Any like part from the same model should be interchangeable. In fact I have been thinking about doing the same thing as you, well buying a spare bezel from a 1B and putting it on my 1A.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

*Re: Frankenizing a GPW*



JSM9872 said:


> Yes, you can do that. Any like part from the same model should be interchangeable. In fact I have been thinking about doing the same thing as you, well buying a spare bezel from a 1B and putting it on my 1A.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


same effect, 1/5th the cost. smart dude !
I guess I better go back to sk00l.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

JohnQFord said:


> That's simply the result of an affliction called ... wait for it ... Dry Skin. :think:
> 
> There are many similar pic's to this one. You set up, take the photo's ... everything looks fine ... the specks are unseen by the naked eye.
> 
> The camera lens, however, picks them up in detail. :roll: They're simply small flecks of dry skin ... nothing more.
> 
> Very aggravating if you've just done a specific shoot. Have to remember to use a lens brush on the watch first. :think:


I recommend a bubble-bath product from Germany called "Badedas". It will cure that in a flash, plus, and don't laugh now, it makes your fingernails grow at twice the speed, don't ask me why ...


----------



## TG8OH7

Robert Hoffmann said:


> I recommend a bubble-bath product from Germany called "Badedas". It will cure that in a flash, plus, and don't laugh now, it makes your fingernails grow at twice the speed, don't ask me why ...


That picture I posted is not of my actual watch... I just found the picture online. Thanks for your recommendation on bubble bath though, my life is now complete.


----------



## armymp

Oh man. I ordered mine last night and should be here on Tues. Any way to obtain an english manual (paper). Do u have any regrets getting the jf model?


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

armymp said:


> Oh man. I ordered mine last night and should be here on Tues. Any way to obtain an english manual (paper). Do u have any regrets getting the jf model?


No problem, I downloaded the english manual from the net, it's the qw5410.pdf document, and printed it at the hotel. 
They messed up their printer and it took a bit longer than needed, so they didn't charge me anything for that. Color Laser print ! looks like the real thing LOL.

If I knew how to upload it to here, I would.

cheers.

EDIT: here, I uploaded it to my server: http://www.servermasters.com/stuff/CASIO_qw5410.pdf
(best thing is to print it, and then cut the pages into 8 parts, and build your booklet)


----------



## andyahs

armymp said:


> Oh man. I ordered mine last night and should be here on Tues. Any way to obtain an english manual (paper). Do u have any regrets getting the jf model?


Bookmark this page for all Casio manuals.

Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO

For the Beast

Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Question about leap-second:

OKay, so, I just got my GPW-1000, which , on June 1st, will receive the leap-second info for this year. I would assume that ONLY comes from the GPS signal, right ?

Now, imagine the leap-second information makes the watch run "say 1 second fast", 
now, what will happen the following night, when the watch receives the standard Atomic time signal at 5 am ?
will it "go back to whatever it was before ?"
and if not, then will the time displayed by the GPW be different, than the time displayed by my PRW-1300, which can only get its time from the Atomic clock signal ?


----------



## nelamvr6

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Question about leap-second:
> 
> OKay, so, I just got my GPW-1000, which , on June 1st, will receive the leap-second info for this year. I would assume that ONLY comes from the GPS signal, right ?
> 
> Now, imagine the leap-second information makes the watch run "say 1 second fast",
> now, what will happen the following night, when the watch receives the standard Atomic time signal at 5 am ?
> will it "go back to whatever it was before ?"
> and if not, then will the time displayed by the GPW be different, than the time displayed by my PRW-1300, which can only get its time from the Atomic clock signal ?


Yes, leap seconds are only used by the GPS system. The GPS system uses TAI, International Atomic Time. No efforts are made to synchronize TAI with Mean Solar Time. However UTC is kept as close as possible to Mean Solar Time through the use of leap seconds. Currently TAI and UTC are about 30 seconds different. The signals received through terrestrial radio are UTC, all leap second information has already been applied to the clock governing each transmitter before the time signal is transmitted.

You don't have to worry about syncing with the two systems though, the watch knows which signal it is syncing to and processes each signal accordingly.

BTW, the leap second info is only received when doing a time and position sync. That's why it is essential to do a T+P sync when you first get your watch, whenever you change time zones, and every June and December.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

nelamvr6 said:


> Yes, leap seconds are only used by the GPS system. The GPS system uses TAI, International Atomic Time. No efforts are made to synchronize TAI with Mean Solar Time. However UTC is kept as close as possible to Mean Solar Time through the use of leap seconds. Currently TAI and UTC are about 30 seconds different. The signals received through terrestrial radio are UTC, all leap second information has already been applied to the clock governing each transmitter before the time signal is transmitted.
> 
> You don't have to worry about syncing with the two systems though, the watch knows which signal it is syncing to and processes each signal accordingly.
> 
> BTW, the leap second info is only received when doing a time and position sync. That's why it is essential to do a T+P sync when you first get your watch, whenever you change time zones, and every June and December.


Okay, it's not June 1st yet, but I just did a GPS (T+P) sync, and videoed it, next to my WaveCeptor PRW-1300. Check this out:
NOTE, since I am in a large building, with 15 floors above me, and another large building across the park, then the GPS satellite location fails the first time, but works the second time around.
Veredict was: after GPS syncing, the watch time matched the one on my WaveCeptor watch perfectly well.
http://www.servermasters.com/stuff/DSC_0398.mp4


----------



## nelamvr6

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Okay, it's not June 1st yet, but I just did a GPS (T+P) sync, and videoed it, next to my WaveCeptor PRW-1300. Check this out:
> NOTE, since I am in a large building, with 15 floors above me, and another large building across the park, then the GPS satellite location fails the first time, but works the second time around.
> Veredict was: after GPS syncing, the watch time matched the one on my WaveCeptor watch perfectly well.
> http://www.servermasters.com/stuff/DSC_0398.mp4


You'll have much better luck syncing out doors.

To sync time only the Beast only needs a signal from one satellite. But to sync time and position it needs signals from multiple satellites.

When new leap second info is available T+P syncs can take as long as 15 minutes. Otherwise they don't need nearly as long. Personally I've never had to wait more than about 45 seconds to do a T+P sync without leap second info.

Time only syncs usually take less than 15 seconds for me.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

OK, how can we tell each day wether the beast has synced to the Atomic-clock time signal, or GPS ? i.e. is there any telltale ?


----------



## STEELINOX

Robert Hoffmann said:


> OK, how can we tell each day wether the beast has synced to the Atomic-clock time signal, or GPS ? i.e. is there any telltale ?


This may shed a little light...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/seemingly-beast-did-rc-signal-last-night-hmm-now-1637706.html

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Greyburn

Hi guys!

One GPW-1000-1B for me! I've been wanting to get a G-Shock for many years (my parents never got me one when I was a kid boo) and been recently looking for one after getting bonus (woohoo!).

Was going back and forth between the GWN-1000C black Gulfmaster (as I enjoy the ocean and fishing) and the BEAST. I went to a couple shops to try them on but couldn't make a decision but was always leaning towards the BEAST because it just felt so much more substantial and well built everytime I picked up one. I finally managed to get a sweet deal (20% off) and took the dive!

Here she is (alongside a teeny Casio F91W ) and more pics here: GPW-1000 - Album on Imgur


----------



## Piowa

Only two to 100 !!!

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 22 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 20 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 12 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 5 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 98 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Greyburn said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> One GPW-1000-1B for me! I've been wanting to get a G-Shock for many years (my parents never got me one when I was a kid boo) and been recently looking for one after getting bonus (woohoo!).
> 
> Was going back and forth between the GWN-1000C black Gulfmaster (as I enjoy the ocean and fishing) and the BEAST. I went to a couple shops to try them on but couldn't make a decision but was always leaning towards the BEAST because it just felt so much more substantial and well built everytime I picked up one. I finally managed to get a sweet deal (20% off) and took the dive!
> 
> Here she is (alongside a teeny Casio F91W ) and more pics here: GPW-1000 - Album on Imgur
> 
> View attachment 3789258


Looking at this pic gave me an instant idea !! Casio should have a "clone time" button on each watch, where you just put 2 watches closeby, and the one you press the button at, syncs to the closest watch. Set that to say a few centimeters, so the signal does not have to be too strong.
Call it, "timecloning" hehehe.


----------



## nelamvr6

Robert Hoffmann said:


> OK, how can we tell each day wether the beast has synced to the Atomic-clock time signal, or GPS ? i.e. is there any telltale ?


You can't tell, and there's no difference anyway. No matter which signal is synchronized to, you are synchronized to UTC. Synchronized is synchronized.


----------



## Time4Playnow

nelamvr6 said:


> You can't tell, and there's no difference anyway. No matter which signal is synchronized to, you are synchronized to UTC. Synchronized is synchronized.


Sure you can tell. Check the Beast in the morning. If it has synced overnight (and the watch is not near a window), the sync was from the atomic clock signal. If it has not synced overnight, but it syncs later, then the sync was from the GPS signal.

The manual says that the watch attempts syncing from the 'time calibration signal' (aka, atomic clock signal), between midnight and 5am. Then if that sync does not work, it will automatically attempt a GPS sync between 6am and 10pm, when conditions are right for a GPS sync. (the watch has a clear view of the sky)


----------



## nelamvr6

Time4Playnow said:


> Sure you can tell. Check the Beast in the morning. If it has synced overnight (and the watch is not near a window), the sync was from the atomic clock signal. If it has not synced overnight, but it syncs later, then the sync was from the GPS signal.
> 
> The manual says that the watch attempts syncing from the 'time calibration signal' (aka, atomic clock signal), between midnight and 5am. Then if that sync does not work, it will automatically attempt a GPS sync between 6am and 10pm, when conditions are right for a GPS sync. (the watch has a clear view of the sky)


True, but if you don't check until later during the day, there's no way to tell one type of sync from another.,


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

nelamvr6 said:


> True, but if you don't check until later during the day, there's no way to tell one type of sync from another.,


Please check my last 3 posts (posts 28, 29, and 30) in here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/seemingly-beast-did-rc-signal-last-night-hmm-now-1637706.html


----------



## nelamvr6

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Please check my last 3 posts (posts 28, 29, and 30) in here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/seemingly-beast-did-rc-signal-last-night-hmm-now-1637706.html


Very interesting.

You've made a good case that if the watch is made uncertain of its position there is a way to differentiate between the two types of sync.

I think that, to be truly conclusive, you'll need to go at least two more nights.

Make your watch aware of its position by doing a T+P sync. Then sync one night via terrestrial radio, and the next via GPS, and see if there's a way to tell the difference between the two if the watch IS aware of its position.

This is very interesting, but it's good to remember that your watch will be no more accurate with one type of sync over another, both types of sync should be equally effective at synchronizing your watch with UTC.


----------



## merlino

GPW-1000FC-1A9






_

reporting in 
_
Did anyone notice the RRP price of this beast at USD 1000 ??


----------



## Piowa

Only one to 100 !!!

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 22 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 20 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 12 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 6 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 99 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

nelamvr6 said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> You've made a good case that if the watch is made uncertain of its position there is a way to differentiate between the two types of sync.
> 
> I think that, to be truly conclusive, you'll need to go at least two more nights.
> 
> Make your watch aware of its position by doing a T+P sync. Then sync one night via terrestrial radio, and the next via GPS, and see if there's a way to tell the difference between the two if the watch IS aware of its position.
> 
> This is very interesting, but it's good to remember that your watch will be no more accurate with one type of sync over another, both types of sync should be equally effective at synchronizing your watch with UTC.


Okay, this is the plan.
At the moment, the watch is in: "press sync-check and seconds hand goes to YES, then continues regular movement" , I call this: "Watch is not in BINGO mode".
The watch knows its Timezone (I set it so manually), and has synced once via Atomic-clock Radio.

Tonight: 
1. will hide watch in metal box deep in house
2. after 6 am, I will take the watch out, and take it onto my balcony, where it will try to sync itself via GPS AUTOMATICALLY (since it's after 5am) (I will not do a manual T+P sync)
---> will report what happens then with the sync-check.

After that, I will then redo the T+P manually, report again about sync-check (we assume as before, that it will do the full dance). Beyond that, all options have been covered I think.


----------



## tropicscouser

100th beast GPW-1000-1A reporting.

Love this watch. It's the favourite in my entire collection.


----------



## Piowa

100 !!!

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 22 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 12 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 6 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 100 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Okay, this is the plan.
> At the moment, the watch is in: "press sync-check and seconds hand goes to YES, then continues regular movement" , I call this: "Watch is not in BINGO mode".
> The watch knows its Timezone (I set it so manually), and has synced once via Atomic-clock Radio.
> 
> Tonight:
> 1. will hide watch in metal box deep in house
> 2. after 6 am, I will take the watch out, and take it onto my balcony, where it will try to sync itself via GPS AUTOMATICALLY (since it's after 5am) (I will not do a manual T+P sync)
> ---> will report what happens then with the sync-check.
> 
> After that, I will then redo the T+P manually, report again about sync-check (we assume as before, that it will do the full dance). Beyond that, all options have been covered I think.


Posted the results here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/seemingly-beast-did-rc-signal-last-night-hmm-now-1637706-3.html


----------



## TG8OH7

Beast number 2 just arrived (already accounted for in the list though). Eventually I'll get around to some DSLR pictures of the two coexisting in the wild... but for now, an iPhone snap.


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Nice pick up! That's my favorite color way of the BEAST! The orange underside of the strap and midnight blue compliment each other well....imo.

Congrats!


----------



## merlino

Just checking if anyone uses the GPW as a daily driver? With office wear? How are your experiences?


----------



## STEELINOX

merlino said:


> Just checking if anyone uses the GPW as a daily driver? With office wear? How are your experiences?


I use this almost daily- but never with a cuffed shirt = those days are long behind me and neck ties too !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TG8OH7

merlino said:


> Just checking if anyone uses the GPW as a daily driver? With office wear? How are your experiences?


I like the beast so much that I liquidated my other few watches to buy a second model.

My previous gig was in audio production where I was always dressed casually... so fitting around cuffs was never an issue. However, the new gig requires a more white-collar approach. I haven't started dressing the part yet but I'll report back in a week or two once the new wardrobe is in place. The beast won't lose though, my wardrobe will have to adapt.


----------



## nelamvr6

I wear mine every day. I work in nuclear power plants, so sleeve cuffs are never a problem.

But I do travel a lot, so the capabilities of The Beast are very useful to me in my every day life.


----------



## GilbertMark

I'm an every day. But we're business casual which is polos every day.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Hello guys and gals, here is the 1B under a black light, which I use in a bathroom to prevent fungus from growing.
Note the different lume color.


----------



## Time4Playnow

nelamvr6 said:


> I wear mine every day. I work in nuclear power plants, so sleeve cuffs are never a problem.
> 
> But I do travel a lot, so the capabilities of The Beast are very useful to me in my every day life.


You work in nuclear power plants??!! Kinda like Homer Simpson?? :-d

Wonder if the Beast is radiation-resistant? Well, let's hope THAT is not necessary! ;-)


----------



## nelamvr6

Time4Playnow said:


> You work in nuclear power plants??!! Kinda like Homer Simpson?? :-d
> 
> Wonder if the Beast is radiation-resistant? Well, let's hope THAT is not necessary! ;-)


So far it I haven't needed any radiation resistance capabilities...


----------



## merlino

hey thanks 

I've tried to wear the Beast with cuffs. I can almost certainly say that the Beast won't fit inside the cuff (unless you get your tailor to make the cuff big enough to fit it). I like to wear my watch outside of my cuff - I know a trick if you're getting your shirts tailor-made, is to make the watch-wearing sleeve shorter in length 
For the Beast, I actually think it's sexy to pair the chunky watch with the cuff. I haven't tried it with a suit, but I can't see why not - adds quite a statement to the set up, and perhaps a conversation piece. 

I guess my question is - would people take you seriously? I'm keen to hear anyone who has worn the Beast to important work meetings, especially one that requires attendees to give you their attention while you conduct a presentation. 

And to the fashion police out there who think it's not suitable to pair the Beast with formal attire, I want to hear from you. 

I know the market for the GPW is targeted at the outgoing, adventure seeking, well travelled person (mostly male?). Wouldn't the well travelled person at some point be wearing say a suit and tie if he's important/ sough after enough to travel regularly? 

I can't imagine the Beast not being a daily driver - it's a top of the range watch not only has battery life that doesn't run out with regular exposure to light, but that sets the time automatically to where you are. It shouldn't be sitting in a watch box, but should be out with you wherever you may be


----------



## superflask

I wear my GPW or Fenix 3 to work when I'm not wearing long-sleeved shirts. Otherwise, it'll be my MTG which can go under a sleeve, but just barely. I wish the GPW were narrower so I can wear it daily!


----------



## Aydrian

Sharing of The Beast in..... a supermarket...?


----------



## stan54

merlino said:


> hey thanks
> 
> I've tried to wear the Beast with cuffs. I can almost certainly say that the Beast won't fit inside the cuff (unless you get your tailor to make the cuff big enough to fit it). I like to wear my watch outside of my cuff - I know a trick if you're getting your shirts tailor-made, is to make the watch-wearing sleeve shorter in length
> For the Beast, I actually think it's sexy to pair the chunky watch with the cuff. I haven't tried it with a suit, but I can't see why not - adds quite a statement to the set up, and perhaps a conversation piece.
> 
> I guess my question is - would people take you seriously? I'm keen to hear anyone who has worn the Beast to important work meetings, especially one that requires attendees to give you their attention while you conduct a presentation.
> 
> And to the fashion police out there who think it's not suitable to pair the Beast with formal attire, I want to hear from you.
> 
> I know the market for the GPW is targeted at the outgoing, adventure seeking, well travelled person (mostly male?). Wouldn't the well travelled person at some point be wearing say a suit and tie if he's important/ sough after enough to travel regularly?
> 
> I can't imagine the Beast not being a daily driver - it's a top of the range watch not only has battery life that doesn't run out with regular exposure to light, but that sets the time automatically to where you are. It shouldn't be sitting in a watch box, but should be out with you wherever you may be


Hello,

The Beast isn't easy to wear with long sleeves in configuration (first+mid layer+hard/soft shell). That's right.
But if you only have a mid-layer, you also can wear the watch above. That's fine, and comfortable.
With a LS shirt it's possible to wear the watch if you fold the sleeves, for instance.

But do not forget the use this watch has been made for 

Otherwise, the watch is a pleasure to wear.

Cheers.


----------



## woodville63

My 1B beast is arriving in a few days. Have any of you tried a nato? This guy has adapters, GShock GPW1000 NATO adapter by Keoni on Shapeways. Any other suppliers? I presume a normal strap would look silly, or would it? Thinking of a chunky leather. Depends on how much I like the stock band.


----------



## STEELINOX

Just ordered some of these adapters for my 1B. So, stand by...


Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## woodville63

STEELINOX said:


> Just ordered some of these adapters for my 1B. So, stand by...


Good man. Can't wait for the photos. Plastic or steel?


----------



## STEELINOX

woodville63 said:


> Good man. Can't wait for the photos. Plastic or steel?


Plastic...








Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## GregNYC

Question for Beast owners who live in cities - how is the atomic and GPS reception? I live in NYC. I had a Seiko Astron and it never caught the GPS signal. So I'm cautious.... I hear the GPW1000 is better though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

GregNYC said:


> Question for Beast owners who live in cities - how is the atomic and GPS reception? I live in NYC. I had a Seiko Astron and it never caught the GPS signal. So I'm cautious.... I hear the GPW1000 is better though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in the Great Southwest State City of San Diego, and my GW1000 syncs to Fort Collins or GPS everyday...






k

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## woodville63

1B on a 17.5cm wrist. Very imposing and very easy to use.


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 12 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 6 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 101 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986 (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Kawei (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

GregNYC said:


> Question for Beast owners who live in cities - how is the atomic and GPS reception? I live in NYC. I had a Seiko Astron and it never caught the GPS signal. So I'm cautious.... I hear the GPW1000 is better though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i have both Astron and GPW
i would say the GPS reception on both of them are about the same 
maybe the Astron is slightly better in my experience.


----------



## GregNYC

Got a Beast yesterday at the boutique. Pics later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawei

Here's my beastie #4!!!

Count me in Piowa

Shout out to my friends here...









Cheers mates!

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Kawei. Can you post GPW group shot one day?

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 21 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 6 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 102 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TG8OH7

Reporting back about the dress shirt/professional attire with the beast. Thankfully (even on slim fit shirts), I can still rock the GPW1000FC-1A9 because of the bracelet. The GPW1000-2A doesn't play as nice with the strap getting in the way.


----------



## merlino

hey 

did your adapter arrive? how was it?


----------



## jimmy1

So many awesome photos but Im confused: 

Can anyone please tell me which is the blackest stealthiest version?

Also is the RAF version a dark blue?

Many thanks


----------



## STEELINOX

This one, the "-1B"


----------



## Time4Playnow

jimmy1 said:


> So many awesome photos but Im confused:
> 
> Can anyone please tell me which is the blackest stealthiest version?
> 
> Also is the RAF version a dark blue?
> 
> Many thanks


No, the RAF version is a dark grey color. You will see many photos of that model in this thread and the forum in general.


----------



## jimmy1

Time4Playnow said:


> No, the RAF version is a dark grey color. You will see many photos of that model in this thread and the forum in general.


I asked as its looks blue in a lot of photos to me. I purchased a GW-A1000FC-3A and while it looked black in photos its actually very dark green in person.

@STEELINOX - Thanks for the pic.

Just deciding between the GPW-1000-1B and the MTGS1000D-1A as my next purchase?


----------



## STEELINOX

Here are the SHAPEWAYS plastics...


























































































Have a nice day!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

STEELINOX said:


> Here are the SHAPEWAYS plastics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks excellent! How do I go about ordering one set?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Aydrian said:


> It looks excellent! How do I go about ordering one set?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


http://www.shapeways.com/product/NFQXJFVJV/gshock-gpw1000-nato-adapter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

STEELINOX said:


> http://www.shapeways.com/product/NFQXJFVJV/gshock-gpw1000-nato-adapter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a million!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TG8OH7

Does anyone know if there has been brackets made for attaching a standard strap to the beast? I'd be all over that.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered the Black Steel one ! now onto shopping for another Israeli NATO band lol.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Ohh man, pepperoni, thin crust.

In Europe they have no idea how to make a thin-crust pepperoni pizza, even in Italy...... I really miss my days in Isla Vista at Woodstocks Pizza ! booohooooo


----------



## STEELINOX

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Ohh man, pepperoni, thin crust.
> 
> In Europe they have no idea how to make a thin-crust pepperoni pizza, even in Italy...... I really miss my days in Isla Vista at Woodstocks Pizza ! booohooooo


Well, to ease your pain, I ordered the Lobster Bisque and a Chicken Salad!

It was Friday, that I had a thin crust with anchovi, pepperoni, black olives and pineapple!

Electronic post generated by human via apple interface...


----------



## Crater

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Ohh man, pepperoni, thin crust.
> 
> In Europe they have no idea how to make a thin-crust pepperoni pizza, even in Italy...... I really miss my days in Isla Vista at Woodstocks Pizza ! booohooooo


What do you mean no thin-crust pizza in Europe? That's the kind of pizza you get in most Europe, central and south, thin crust, just like it should be.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Crater said:


> What do you mean no thin-crust pizza in Europe? That's the kind of pizza you get in most Europe, central and south, thin crust, just like it should be.


Thin Crust Pepperoni Pizza in Europe:








Thin Crust Pepperoni Pizza in California:








Am I making myself clear ?
hehe.


----------



## Crater

That is really thin  Pizza in Europe is relatively thin, sometimes too thin. But this in California is even thinner, paper thin.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Crater said:


> That is really thin  Pizza in Europe is relatively thin, sometimes too thin. But this in California is even thinner, paper thin.


"wafer-thin sir" (remember the monty python/faulty towers scene with the guy that explodes ?) LOL

But , just to make my point a bit more softly, I do live in Europe, I have no problems here, in fact I feel more relaxed than in California. But the Food here is either too small, or "plastic"-tasting (germany), and the Pizza I grew up with while in University is still in my deep memories.....


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the GPW. Maybe it's just me - but I'm thinking those adapters would look SO much better if they were black! ;-)


----------



## STEELINOX

Time4Playnow said:


> Love the GPW. Maybe it's just me - but I'm thinking those adapters would look SO much better if they were black! ;-)


So, get some "black" and post up some pictures !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archtnguyen

Hi, nice watch, I was wondering where did you purchase the composite bracelet for your gpw 1000, and what screw do you use to remove and install them. 

Thanks.


----------



## STEELINOX

Archtnguyen said:


> Hi, nice watch, I was wondering where did you purchase the composite bracelet for your gpw 1000, and what screw do you use to remove and install them.
> 
> Thanks.


The composite strap is "standard" to this model.

If you are referring to the gray strap- it's actually nylon and can be sourced using the key words, "Zulu strap" on Amazon or Google search...

The screws can be removed with two "allen wrench"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPP

My first G-Shock (along with the Rangeman). The GPW-1000-RAF... (apologies for the poor pic!)


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 17 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 6 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 103 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

PPP said:


> My first G-Shock (along with the Rangeman). The GPW-1000-RAF... (apologies for the poor pic!)


Welcome to the club !  Great start ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Sheldon Cooper

Just got this BEAST yesterday evening. Sort of an impulse decision but so happy that I went ahead with it. I am new to this forum so don't know if its OK to use the 'F' word but this G-Shock is F' Awesome!! So please add me to the list of happy owners of GPW 1000-4a.

Here are some pics of this puppy...


----------



## JohnQFord

Sheldon Cooper said:


> Just got this BEAST yesterday evening. Sort of an impulse decision but so happy that I went ahead with it. I am new to this forum so don't know if its OK to use the 'F' word but this G-Shock is F' Awesome!! So please add me to the list of happy owners of GPW 1000-4a.
> 
> Here are some pics of this puppy...
> 
> View attachment 4412962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412978


Exceptional watch & first post Sheldon ! :-!:-!:-!

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Sheldon Cooper

JohnQFord said:


> Exceptional watch & first post Sheldon ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Welcome to the forum !


Thank you very much John


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 18 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 6 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 104 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Haf

May I join the club as well?b-)


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 18 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 13 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 7 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 105 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Poovakkurussi

The absolute first post, after years of lurking (read drooling) across the automatics












and tacticals. 
The wife took silent note of my relatively recent obsession with G Shocks, and gave me a bit of shock today - with the 2A (to mark our 7th Anniversary). My first Casio ever (let alone Gs).

Piowa: hope this makes me eligible to be part of the family. Thanks for the flawless housekeeping


----------



## Piowa

Welcome aboard, Poovakkurussi !!!

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 18 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 14 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 7 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf)

GPW-1000FC-1A .................................................. 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

*Together ............................................................ 106 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

Poovakkurussi said:


> The absolute first post, after years of lurking (read drooling) across the automatics
> View attachment 4582498
> View attachment 4582514
> and tacticals.
> The wife took silent note of my relatively recent obsession with G Shocks, and gave me a bit of shock today - with the 2A (to mark our 7th Anniversary). My first Casio ever (let alone Gs).
> 
> Piowa: hope this makes me eligible to be part of the family. Thanks for the flawless housekeeping


Definitely part of the family!! Welcome aboard. And sounds like your wife's a keeper!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Poovakkurussi said:


> The absolute first post, after years of lurking (read drooling) across the automatics
> View attachment 4582498
> View attachment 4582514
> and tacticals.
> The wife took silent note of my relatively recent obsession with G Shocks, and gave me a bit of shock today - with the 2A (to mark our 7th Anniversary). My first Casio ever (let alone Gs).
> 
> Piowa: hope this makes me eligible to be part of the family. Thanks for the flawless housekeeping


Welcome to the forum! And wow, your FIRST Casio -- nothing like starting off at the top! LOL

Yes, your wife does sound like a keeper! ;-) Congrats to you! (on both your wife, AND the watch I guess!) :-d


----------



## JohnQFord

Poovakkurussi said:


> The absolute first post, after years of lurking (read drooling) across the automatics and tacticals.
> The wife took silent note of my relatively recent obsession with G Shocks, and gave me a bit of shock today - with the 2A (to mark our 7th Anniversary). My first Casio ever (let alone Gs).
> Piowa: hope this makes me eligible to be part of the family. Thanks for the flawless housekeeping


Welcome to the forum. 

*Nice start Poovakkurussi ... it's good to be caught off balance every once in a while. :-!:-!:-!

But not always:
*







abunawaf.com photo


----------



## Poovakkurussi

, thanks guys.

I can unashamedly admit that this thread has been the single biggest reason for me getting interested in G-Shocks.

The first day out:


----------



## lqhakeem

My 3 beautiful beast.. Center is the GPW 1000T. Waiting for my GPW 1000TBS.


----------



## Piowa

What a debut, congrats !!!

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 23 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 15 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 7 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf)

GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 109 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Lqhakeem (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## iCatchU

May I join.....


----------



## volgofmr

Please wait for me. Another one is coming at the party !


----------



## lqhakeem

My latest addition... GPW1000TBS..


----------



## lqhakeem

Gpw1000tbs


----------



## Piowa

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 24 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 22 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 21 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem)

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 15 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch (10-Dee-Q)

GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch (Lqhakeem)

GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 1 watch (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 112 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Poovakkurussi

lqhakeem said:


> My latest addition... GPW1000TBS..


That must be a sight inside your watchbox !! 
Wear in good health.


----------



## JohnQFord

lqhakeem said:


> Gpw1000tbs


Now *that's* a trophy! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Yoda2005

I got the 1a delivered yesterday. Picked it up on eBay for a great deal.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zergieling

My first post on this forum ! Been wearing the Beast to serious business meetings and I think it works!


----------



## JonL

Congrats and welcome to the club! The Beast is by far my favorite analog G - and I wear mine for work and business functions all the time. Looks great! b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

VeySern said:


> My first post on this forum ! Been wearing the Beast to serious business meetings and I think it works!
> 
> View attachment 4740986
> 
> View attachment 4740994


Looks super coool  Great shots and welcome aboard VerySern. Enjoy our G Shock forum F17 on WUS 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

VeySern said:


> My first post on this forum ! Been wearing the Beast to serious business meetings and I think it works!
> 
> View attachment 4740986


Beautiful watch & impressive photography *VeySern *! :-!:-!:-!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

lqhakeem said:


> Gpw1000tbs


What a goodie  Very very nice. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ABOUD

Hi Guys,
I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask but I really want to buy the Beast after seeing all these nice photos, I just got my RANGEMAN 2 months ago but I was planing to buy GPW-1000-1BJF instead, I am currently in US so any suggestions to where is the best place to buy this Beast? If it's from Rakuten any good buyer? And how much I have to pay for the custom duty here in US if someone did that before "TX USA"?

Thanks so much.


----------



## TG8OH7

Both of my GPW Beasts are exactly 1 second faster than any UTC World Clock I've checked. I'm assuming that it's because of the leap second introduced on June 30th. I've tried the T+P Sync on both watches and they don't seem to adjust with the leap second. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Haf

How does it compare with the time.is reference? That's what I am using and at the moment with the latest sync my watch seems to be half a second slow, but in the past weeks, it used to be almost dead on, as much as one can observe with the naked eye.


----------



## budikosu

To all GPW-1000 owners, do all GPW-1000's always come in the "bigger and better" looking box like this?









The reasons I am asking:

1. This video is showing the GPW-1000-1AJF comes in the "standard" box.





2. I have just ordered GPW-1000-1BJF from Japan and I would expect the box to be the "bigger and better" looking one, not the "standard" version.

3. If some of the owners here did ever receive the "standard" box, at least I know and I won't complain if mine is indeed the "standard" version (hopefully not!).


----------



## Chrisboy

They should ship with both. I have the 1B as well, opened the big box first but it was empty. I guess they always come in the standard box, and the big one exclusive to the beast for storage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## budikosu

Thanks. I will see if they ship both boxes.

It is just every time I watch the "unboxing" videos, 99.9% shows freshly opened from the big box, just this one video shows the standard box,


----------



## Time4Playnow

I've gotten three Beasts from Japan, and they all came in the large, nice box from Japan. Hel.........the Beast would almost not FIT in the small box! :-d

Kind of like with the MTG or any premium G, I've never heard of the Beast coming in the small, standard little box from Japan...from what I've seen they all use the nice, premium large box.


----------



## shameless

great thread 






























size comparison against 41.5 SM


----------



## lqhakeem

Beast camouflaged!!


----------



## lqhakeem

Part 2..


----------



## TG8OH7

That's sweet!! Where did you get the band?



lqhakeem said:


> Part 2..


----------



## shameless

where can you find the orange band ?


----------



## TG8OH7

Took a couple more DSLR pictures of The Beasts today.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 24 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 22 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, JohnQFord, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 115 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## budikosu

GPW-1000B-1JF


----------



## gotshocked

The first time I saw the BEAST in nature was at Abuja International Airport in Nigeria 3 weeks ago. I was close to tears, because as much as I want to own one I now know that is just much too big for my wrist and would look rediculous


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 25 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 22 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 18 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 115 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## milloncobra

I'm new here, and living in Netherlands so sorry if my english isn't always as good as it has to be. 
But this is my new beast and I love it!!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## milloncobra

gotshocked said:


> The first time I saw the BEAST in nature was at Abuja International Airport in Nigeria 3 weeks ago. I was close to tears, because as much as I want to own one I now know that is just much too big for my wrist and would look rediculous


Man just buy that watch! 
My wrists aren't big to, so f%€k that wrists and buy the damn thing 😉😉

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

milloncobra said:


> I'm new here, and living in Netherlands so sorry if my english isn't always as good as it has to be.
> But this is my new beast and I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## milloncobra

JohnQFord said:


> Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!


Thanks man 👍👍


----------



## RedHerringHack

Just wanted to check in and say not to bother with the shapeways plastic NATO adapters, they are weak and break easily.

i ordered several colors of plastic, and one rhodium plated brass. The brass is strong enough. I don't know what they were thinking trying to tame the beast with plastic. Still want a PVD stainless adapter instead, just because.


----------



## RedHerringHack

Rhodium plated brass adapter with black Zulu.


----------



## RedHerringHack

Another to see how it sits.

cheers.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 25 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 23 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 117 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shawn C

I beat mine up pretty good. The strap is a huge fail though. Casio should make it right...


----------



## RedHerringHack

Shawn C said:


> I beat mine up pretty good. The strap is a huge fail though. Casio should make it right...
> View attachment 4977473


I agree, I bought the watch once a NATO adapter was available because I knew it was going to happen.

i wore it ONCE with the stock strap, not even on tight very loose in fact, and got the marks. Shameful.

love the watch though.


----------



## Shawn C

I see this in my future ...


----------



## badboy_ahiru

I got one beast from Japan


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 25 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 118 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ky3mikael

Hello everyone!
I am thinking of buying a Gpw-1000-1ber.
Now I am a owner of a gwf-1000 frogman and i wondering if you guys think I will like a Gpw? 
The gwf is big on my wrist but I love it 
What do you think? ?


----------



## Poovakkurussi

Hi Guys,

Question: has anyone felt that the crown on the beasts is a bit-too-easy to turn from its lock to unlock position. I've felt that the resistance is quite feeble, and even the routine friction with ones' wrist, is able to rotate the crown to the unlock position.

I ask this cos once the marker gets to the "unlocked" position, the crown more-or-less auto-releases to the zero position, and if it goes unnoticed, one could end up damaging the crown and/or get it wet (if you are in the pool or even washing ones' hands)

Keen to have your thoughts on this.

A


----------



## STEELINOX

Poovakkurussi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question: has anyone felt that the crown on the beasts is a bit-too-easy to turn from its lock to unlock position. I've felt that the resistance is quite feeble, and even the routine friction with ones' wrist, is able to rotate the crown to the unlock position.
> 
> I ask this cos once the marker gets to the "unlocked" position, the crown more-or-less auto-releases to the zero position, and if it goes unnoticed, one could end up damaging the crown and/or get it wet (if you are in the pool or even washing ones' hands)
> 
> Keen to have your thoughts on this.
> 
> A
> 
> View attachment 5101650


Yes, it is something to be weary of and was reason enough for me to sell off my Beast.

It may be secure enough for some but for me the design strays from design elements basic to the G...

If it were to have a "threaded crown," like the new MUDMASTER, I would have kept it...

R

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Poovakkurussi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Question: has anyone felt that the crown on the beasts is a bit-too-easy to turn from its lock to unlock position. I've felt that the resistance is quite feeble, and even the routine friction with ones' wrist, is able to rotate the crown to the unlock position.
> 
> I ask this cos once the marker gets to the "unlocked" position, the crown more-or-less auto-releases to the zero position, and if it goes unnoticed, one could end up damaging the crown and/or get it wet (if you are in the pool or even washing ones' hands)
> 
> Keen to have your thoughts on this.
> 
> A
> 
> View attachment 5101650


The smart crowns on G-shocks in general can vary quite a bit in their resistance, even among watches of the same model. My GW-A1100s have the easiest-turning smart crowns, while my Gulfmasters have the toughest-to-turn crowns.

I have 3 GPWs, and none of them have a crown that is too easy to turn. In other words, it is very unlikely that they will open accidentally. Certainly NOT by coming in contact with my wrist. That hasn't happened and will not happen.

Not saying it couldn't happen with yours. If it's really loose, perhaps contact Casio and see if they can 'tighten it up' a bit...


----------



## Phantasm

If wrist movement could turn the crown I would think one should loosen the watch by 1 notch on the band. I wear my GPW 1 notch looser as 1 notch tighter is too tight - try it you might be surprised. It will move around more on your wrist by being looser. I like looser better than too tight.

I don't think the smart crown on the GPW is a problem.


----------



## aalin13

Beauty and the BEAST! Count me in for a 1B please, thanks Piowa


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Kinda out of place but touching on the same subject at the same time, for the guys who keep worrying about the smart access crown. After collecting for almost 2 years now eCh new g shock purchase gets better and more expensive so what a year ago would have been my best watch, is now a beater watch. Out of curiosity during my vacation recently, I decided to test the durability of a g shock with the smart access crown using my GWA1100, ironically the same exact one that was featured in a thread where it got water damage in a hot tub by another user on this site. I went in a hot tub 6 nights in a row, went in ocean, went smashing into rocks while hiking, all while wearing the watch. I always lock my crowns however I had not checked this one at first because well I just don't care if it breaks cuts I'm testing here, but it turns out the crown was unlocked the whole time! 

So I don't know how long it was unlocked but it definitely had at least one 30 min session in the hot tub with it unlocked and I'm happy to say, there is absolutely no damage. No fog, no moisture, no nothing other than a beat up resin band. This may be a different model watch but the point is that it's an older model, when the smart crown tech was less matured, and it definitely faced water. I'm continuing my own little test of toughness regarding analog upscale g shocks by wearing the gwa1100 everyday to work. But I would imagine the smart access crown tech is better in the Beast than it is in the GWA110


----------



## Kawei

aalin13 said:


> Beauty and the BEAST! Count me in for a 1B please, thanks Piowa
> 
> View attachment 5105634


Finally aalin13, you got one! Wohoo! Did you see the Titanium version of the 1B? If Basel version didn't come, I would have gotten that one.

Congrats again!

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## aalin13

Kawei said:


> Finally aalin13, you got one! Wohoo! Did you see the Titanium version of the 1B? If Basel version didn't come, I would have gotten that one.
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


Thanks Kawei  I love my MRG so much that I decided to get its ruggedised sibling to take me with on holidays out of the city

Yes, I did look at the 1000T model and love the DLC back plate, but couldn't justify the extra cost compared to the normal GPW... I didn't get to see the TBS in person unfortunately, they were sold out already. Can't wait to see more pics of your TBS though, it sure is a beautiful watch :-!


----------



## Kawei

aalin13 said:


> Thanks Kawei  I love my MRG so much that I decided to get its ruggedised sibling to take me with on holidays out of the city
> 
> Yes, I did look at the 1000T model and love the DLC back plate, but couldn't justify the extra cost compared to the normal GPW... I didn't get to see the TBS in person unfortunately, they were sold out already. Can't wait to see more pics of your TBS though, it sure is a beautiful watch :-!


Well done on getting the GPW! These high end ones are more like investment wise, something that you keep and hold onto personally. Those titanium one are sooo light, you sometimes forget that you are wearing it. Just pure Japanese craftsmanship

with all the tech inside! Love it! Yes, the official release was on Saturday, I was for certain, that with just 3 in Melbourne It will definitely sold out just like that and it did. Glad I manage to get one. Really happy :-!

Cheers!


----------



## aalin13

Kawei said:


> Well done on getting the GPW! These high end ones are more like investment wise, something that you keep and hold onto personally. Those titanium one are sooo light, you sometimes forget that you are wearing it. Just pure Japanese craftsmanship
> 
> with all the tech inside! Love it! Yes, the official release was on Saturday, I was for certain, that with just 3 in Melbourne It will definitely sold out just like that and it did. Glad I manage to get one. Really happy :-!
> 
> Cheers!


Agree on the craftsmanship on these higher end Gs, the GPW definitely feels like a step above other resin Gs, I think it feels even better built than the GWF-1000, and that is a well crafted watch already. I feel like my GPW and MRG make a perfect pair of watch to own, one for work and one for play, and both are capable of keeping themselves synced despite the lack of radio reception for us in the land down under. The titanium model is definitely lighter, though I wasn't as blown away by it as I was when I held the MRG-G1000 for the first time. The MRG really surprised me when I held it for the first time, and all my friends have said the same thing. None were expecting a large metal watch to be so light, it really is exceptional!

Good job on picking up the TBS! :-! I only wanted to see it in person, can't justify the purchase, but it is a beautiful watch. Funny side story, this reminds me of the launch of Kanye West's new shoes on Saturday, limited edition and selling out in no time at all. I was gobsmacked by the number of people camping outside some city stores in the cold for 3 nights, just astonishing to me :-s


----------



## Kawei

aalin13 said:


> Agree on the craftsmanship on these higher end Gs, the GPW definitely feels like a step above other resin Gs, I think it feels even better built than the GWF-1000, and that is a well crafted watch already. I feel like my GPW and MRG make a perfect pair of watch to own, one for work and one for play, and both are capable of keeping themselves synced despite the lack of radio reception for us in the land down under. The titanium model is definitely lighter, though I wasn't as blown away by it as I was when I held the MRG-G1000 for the first time. The MRG really surprised me when I held it for the first time, and all my friends have said the same thing. None were expecting a large metal watch to be so light, it really is exceptional!
> 
> Good job on picking up the TBS! :-! I only wanted to see it in person, can't justify the purchase, but it is a beautiful watch. Funny side story, this reminds me of the launch of Kanye West's new shoes on Saturday, limited edition and selling out in no time at all. I was gobsmacked by the number of people camping outside some city stores in the cold for 3 nights, just astonishing to me :-s


Yes! I saw those peeps camping out for the Kanye West shoes. It felt like an apple Iphone happening all over again hehehe. They really braved the cold winter night 

The MRG is like James Bond while the GPW is like a mission impossible feel to it. Very great combo IMHO 

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## Poovakkurussi

Cbrbamby09 said:


> Kinda out of place but touching on the same subject at the same time, for the guys who keep worrying about the smart access crown. After collecting for almost 2 years now eCh new g shock purchase gets better and more expensive so what a year ago would have been my best watch, is now a beater watch. Out of curiosity during my vacation recently, I decided to test the durability of a g shock with the smart access crown using my GWA1100, ironically the same exact one that was featured in a thread where it got water damage in a hot tub by another user on this site. I went in a hot tub 6 nights in a row, went in ocean, went smashing into rocks while hiking, all while wearing the watch. I always lock my crowns however I had not checked this one at first because well I just don't care if it breaks cuts I'm testing here, but it turns out the crown was unlocked the whole time!
> 
> So I don't know how long it was unlocked but it definitely had at least one 30 min session in the hot tub with it unlocked and I'm happy to say, there is absolutely no damage. No fog, no moisture, no nothing other than a beat up resin band. This may be a different model watch but the point is that it's an older model, when the smart crown tech was less matured, and it definitely faced water. I'm continuing my own little test of toughness regarding analog upscale g shocks by wearing the gwa1100 everyday to work. But I would imagine the smart access crown tech is better in the Beast than it is in the GWA110


Thanks for all the insight guys. The opinions are diverse, although the common message I sense is that GPWs are tough enough watches with not-so-sensitive crowns (except Steelinox's view), and if the crown on my particular watch is overtly free, that is likely to be an isolated case.

I'll try to get it checked, just to be sure.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 119 watches

*GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Kawei, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei

Almost forgot...

Count me in Piowa,

GPW-1000TBS 









Cheers,
-Kawei-

Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 2 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 1 watch* (Lqhakeem)

*Together ............................................................ 120 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

I have had this dw290 for the last 19 years and its still running well. Finally saved up and purchased the gpw1000t. amazing watch


----------



## Piowa

What a debut here, NorCal. Huge congrats !!!*

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 2 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 2 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 121 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Raff_Christ, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kawei

NorCal_PWRstroke said:


> I have had this dw290 for the last 19 years and its still running well. Finally saved up and purchased the gpw1000t. amazing watch


Well done NorCal_PWRstroke and congrats. I would have gotten this if I couldn't get the TBS version 

Rock on!

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## D1cky986

Kawei said:


> Almost forgot...
> 
> Count me in Piowa,
> 
> GPW-1000TBS
> 
> View attachment 5108514
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-
> 
> Sent from Kawei HQ...


Looks fantastic Kawei, are they numbered like Basel MTG...????


----------



## JohnQFord

NorCal_PWRstroke said:


> I have had this dw290 for the last 19 years and its still running well. Finally saved up and purchased the gpw1000t. amazing watch


Congratulations *NorCal* & wwelcome to the forum ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Kawei

D1cky986 said:


> Looks fantastic Kawei, are they numbered like Basel MTG...????


Thanks Rich  interesting you asked. In today's WRUW thread, there is a pic of the back-plate. It does not have a number like the MTG ***/500
Just some Batch code.

I know its, 500 world limited. It was a limited release here in OZ. Is it already release in the UK? Would be interesting to know just how many is being release per country wise.

Here is some info;

BASELWORLD 2015 - ?????????????G-SHOCK?GPW-1000TBS??? | ????????

G-SHOCK - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2015 - CASIO

Would you be getting one?

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## D1cky986

Kawei said:


> Thanks Rich  interesting you asked. In today's WRUW thread, there is a pic of the back-plate. It does not have a number like the MTG ***/500
> Just some Batch code.
> 
> I know its, 500 world limited. It was a limited release here in OZ. Is it already release in the UK? Would be interesting to know just how many is being release per country wise.
> 
> Here is some info;
> 
> BASELWORLD 2015 - ?????????????G-SHOCK?GPW-1000TBS??? | ????????
> 
> G-SHOCK - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2015 - CASIO
> 
> Would you be getting one?
> 
> Cheers,
> -Kawei-


Thanks, spotted your photo of the backplate after I had replied on here.....I have not seen this for sale online in the UK, really tempted to get one myself, there are a few available on Yahoo Japan for around retail, I'm trying to be good this year, but this one is really tempting...!!!!

Cheers

Rich...


----------



## Kawei

Rich, pics does not do this justice, it has to be seen and worn to really make your mind to it. I wasn't even sure I'd get one, but when the opportunity arises, Bang! Or another fella would buy it and it's gone gone gone... It was a perfect match for my MTG 313 Basel. Ask around your retail or G-shock outlets. That's what I did, you won't be disappointed with this BEAST! There were only 5 that came here, not sure how many are coming in the US, but there will be a release in SOHO NY g-shock!
Keep me posted on the hunt, I'm pretty sure it will come there September or so.

Cheers,
-Kawei-




Sent from Kawei HQ...


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations *NorCal* & wwelcome to the forum ! :-!:-!:-!


thank you, really enjoying reading through the forum. Cant believe all the styles of watches out there.


----------



## jourdan

Hi, newbie here
I really like the design of gpw 1000 but I just bought a ga 1000fc recently
I want to know how big it is
can someone with a 6.5" wrist post a pic of their beast while wearing it?


----------



## The Shield

Kawei said:


> I know its, 500 world limited. It was a limited release here in OZ. Is it already release in the UK? Would be interesting to know just how many is being release per country wise.


Hello, very beautiful watch!! Is there official info about the number product?



Kawei said:


> Here is some info;
> BASELWORLD 2015 - ?????????????G-SHOCK?GPW-1000TBS??? | ????????
> 
> G-SHOCK - PRODUCTS - BASELWORLD 2015 - CASIO


A question about the GPW-1000T & the GPW-1000TBS.
On the baselworld products link, for the 1000T, it's said that there is a dlc treatment applied on the bezel.
The 1000TBS looks like the MTG Basel, and on the MTG it is a IP treatment. 
So on the 1000TBS is it DLC or IP treatment??


----------



## The Shield

Have you seen this new GPW-1OOO V??
Like the MTG 1000 V, this one has a aged black IP treatment. No Titanium 64.

G-Shock GPW-1000V-1A Gravitymaster with vintage aged IP















I haven't found any official information about this new modèle... Limited one...?


----------



## The Shield

The Shield said:


> The 1000TBS looks like the MTG Basel, and on the MTG it is a IP treatment.
> So on the 1000TBS is it DLC or IP treatment??


I have find the answer on Azfinetime blog and on the baselwolrd products link. For the 1000TBS, it is IP treatment, like for the 1000V.


----------



## Kawei

Hi Shield,

I know will all the different IP treatment and materials on the GPW and MTG can me quite confusing.

The GPW Basel is Titanium with an IP treatment just like the MTG Basel but its not Titanium material.

There is also an all black out GPW Titanium without the IP treatment age processing.

Casio to Release Hybrid G-SHOCK with Titanium 64 Bezel

Cheers,
-Kawei-


----------



## The Shield

Kawei said:


> Hi Shield,
> 
> I know will all the different IP treatment and materials on the GPW and MTG can me quite confusing.
> 
> -Kawei-


To resume:

GPW-1000T: Titanium 64, dlc treatment. Like a MRG. Probably the most resistant.
GPW-1000TBS: Titanium 64, aged IP treatment black & gold. Same treatment MTG S1000BS. Limited.
GPW-1000V. Stainless Steel, aged IP treatment black & silver. Same treatment MTG S1000V.


----------



## Raff_christ

got this GPW1000TBS tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terrygls

Hi guys, i'm new here.

Been wearing my GPW for the past couple of weeks, and i can't tell you enough how much i'm loving it. I'm usually more of a digital guy, but this watch is just insane. Love the size, and not to mention the awesomely built-in functions.

All i can say that this baby packs a punch! (and take a hell lot of beating too...since it's a G we're talking about here)


----------



## JohnQFord

terrygls said:


> Hi guys, i'm new here.
> 
> Been wearing my GPW for the past couple of weeks, and i can't tell you enough how much i'm loving it. I'm usually more of a digital guy, but this watch is just insane. Love the size, and not to mention the awesomely built-in functions.
> 
> All i can say that this baby packs a punch! (and take a hell lot of beating too...since it's a G we're talking about here)
> 
> View attachment 5158618


Welcome to the forum Terry ... heck of a pick-up ! Great start ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord

Raff_christ said:


> got this GPW1000TBS tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very, very nice *R_c* ! Great way to start the weekend !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Raff_christ

JohnQFord said:


> Very, very nice *R_c* ! Great way to start the weekend !!! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks john!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 3 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 3 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 123 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo

Late adopter of a Titanium version. 
GPW-1000T-AER in Paris. 
Bought in the Parisian G Store.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 3 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 124 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## neekg

*is the GPW-1000TBS limited or constant production? *im thinking to get one but not so soon, if its limited i will pull the trigger immediately.


----------



## Nemo

neekg said:


> *is the GPW-1000TBS limited or constant production? *im thinking to get one but not so soon, if its limited i will pull the trigger immediately.


AFAIK it's a limited edition.


----------



## neekg

mission Status : ACQUIRED


----------



## mtb2104

Saw a TBS on display... Played with it a bit... Love the look, but in terms of functionalities, it is just not there for me.... How can it not have time swapping feature... The GPS should receive new signal and swap the time automatically..


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 125 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7 (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Neekg (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Saw a TBS on display... Played with it a bit... Love the look, but in terms of functionalities, it is just not there for me.... How can it not have time swapping feature... The GPS should receive new signal and swap the time automatically..


Hmmmm??? Care to explain what you mean by "time swapping" feature?? :-s:-s I really don't know what it is that you are trying to point out.


----------



## aalin13

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm??? Care to explain what you mean by "time swapping" feature?? :-s:-s I really don't know what it is that you are trying to point out.


I think he probably meant swapping between HT and WT


----------



## JohnQFord

neekg said:


> *mission Status : ACQUIRED
> *


Apparently without any loss of life, either ! 

Congratulations ! Well done ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm??? Care to explain what you mean by "time swapping" feature?? :-s:-s I really don't know what it is that you are trying to point out.





aalin13 said:


> I think he probably meant swapping between HT and WT


Yes swapping Home Time with World Time and vice versa... sorry I should be more precise

Assuming I have my 2nd time set to LAX, and I am in Singapore... then I travel to LAX, so I will have both time indicating LAX after GPS reception...


----------



## neekg

mtb2104 said:


> Yes swapping Home Time with World Time and vice versa... sorry I should be more precise
> 
> Assuming I have my 2nd time set to LAX, and I am in Singapore... then I travel to LAX, so I will have both time indicating LAX after GPS reception...


at "home screen" you can view 2 time. the secondary time might be a little hard to see though.


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Yes swapping Home Time with World Time and vice versa... sorry I should be more precise
> 
> Assuming I have my 2nd time set to LAX, and I am in Singapore... then I travel to LAX, so I will have both time indicating LAX after GPS reception...


Yeah, you're right, there does not appear to be any button press/time swap feature for swapping home and world time on the GPW.

But, if you did that you would not be using the cool GPS time sync feature anyway. When you travel to LAX, it is one simple button press to update via GPS signal to your current time zone. Then, a quick pull the crown out to first click and select your world time city with the smart crown. Bam - you're done. Okay, so it takes two operations, not just one. No big deal, IMO. ;-)


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah, you're right, there does not appear to be any button press/time swap feature for swapping home and world time on the GPW.
> 
> But, if you did that you would not be using the cool GPS time sync feature anyway. When you travel to LAX, it is one simple button press to update via GPS signal to your current time zone. Then, a quick pull the crown out to first click and select your world time city with the smart crown. Bam - you're done. Okay, so it takes two operations, not just one. No big deal, IMO. ;-)


I am giving myself excuses for not buying that TBS (if it is still on the shelf), and this is not helping. 

I hope Casio can make the watch even more awesome/convenient/smart by doing a check when GPS reception occurs
For example, 
if timezone 1 (after reception) = timezone 2, set timezone 2 = timezone 1 (before reception)... use case: I am already watching timezone 2 for a specific reason, so when I travel there, I would like to know the time @ my original hometime
if timezone 1 (after reception) <> timezone 2, keep timezone 2 setting... use case: I set a different timezone 2 for a specific reason, keep it since it is not equal to the place I am traveling now


----------



## Nemo

Beasts and the Beast...


----------



## mtb2104

Now I am confused... Site says it has swapping capability...


----------



## JohnQFord

You can set the sub-dial at 8 o'clock to home ... & the watch to world time ... or vice versa.


----------



## Time4Playnow

mtb2104 said:


> Now I am confused... Site says it has swapping capability...


Yes but it does not say that it is done by a single button push.. As JohnQFord said, you can set the small dial to your home time and the main dial to world time. ;-)


----------



## mtb2104

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes but it does not say that it is done by a single button push.. As JohnQFord said, you can set the small dial to your home time and the main dial to world time. ;-)


Haha I guess you are right... But I would think in general, Casio only puts "swapping" feature in watches that support either 1-button push or 2-button simultaneous push to swap HT with WT, and you can always find "swap/swapping" as the keyword in the manual if the module supports it.

Thanks again for the confirmation though


----------



## Nemo

The back plate of titanium of the GPW 1000T. 









The keeper in titanium....









Thickness...










The honeymoon is still going strong...


----------



## neekg

Omg... Im totally drooling over your gpw-1000T. 
Here's sth else from me.


----------



## Nemo

The T version next to the V version. 
(aged steel and grey case)


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 26 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 1 watchs* (Nemo)
*
Together ............................................................ 126 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ky3mikael

I love my GPW! I have it now for about three weeks and it is awesome. The size I think is no problem, it is so god balanced.
Thank you Casio for a fantastic watch.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 27 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 19 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 16 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 1 watchs* (Nemo)
*
Together ............................................................ 127 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong

Me! I guess my GPW hasn't been counted yet.


----------



## zf2

My first g shock 2A


----------



## zf2

My first shock 2a


----------



## zf2

How to delete a post? I have trouble to upload the pic


----------



## zf2

My first shock 2a


----------



## Worker

I have still been thinking about picking this watch over the Mudmaster. Has there been any consensus on the strap and some of the problems ppl where having with it peeling? 

Is it something I should think about seriously before purchasing?


----------



## Nemo

Worker said:


> I have still been thinking about picking this watch over the Mudmaster. Has there been any consensus on the strap and some of the problems ppl where having with it peeling?
> 
> Is it something I should think about seriously before purchasing?


No more strap peeling reported. It was perhaps a first batch flaw ?
Mine is like new after a month of constant use and wear.


----------



## Worker

Nemo said:


> No more strap peeling reported. It was perhaps a first batch flaw ?
> Mine is like new after a month of constant use and wear.


Good to know Nemo.....Thank you!


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 27 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 20 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 1 watchs* (Nemo)
*
Together ............................................................ 129 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2 (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Razor2015

jimmy1 said:


> I asked as its looks blue in a lot of photos to me. I purchased a GW-A1000FC-3A and while it looked black in photos its actually very dark green in person.
> 
> @STEELINOX - Thanks for the pic.
> 
> Just deciding between the GPW-1000-1B and the MTGS1000D-1A as my next purchase?
> 
> View attachment 4160714
> View attachment 4160722


They both look great but I've been looking at the MTG a lot more lately...it really is a classy looking watch.


----------



## afterdarksg

Own the *GPW-1000-1B and loving it!

*


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 28 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 20 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 1 watchs* (Nemo)
*
Together ............................................................ 130 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TG8OH7

Hey everyone, I know this isn't normally the place to post items for sale but because it's a BEAST thread and that's what I'm selling I thought I'd let you hardcore fans know first. I want to sell my barely worn GPW-1000-2A. I love it but it's my secondary BEAST and with the new career wardrobe change, I'm barely wearing it. If you or anyone you know is interested, please send me a private message.


----------



## neekg

anybody dropped your GPW before? i sustained quite bad scratches on my 1000TBS, which is quite sad. paid a premium, for the -TBS yet cannot resist scratch from a <1m high fall. wont be easy to find a replace especially it is gold in color.


----------



## gzpermadi

neekg said:


> anybody dropped your GPW before? i sustained quite bad scratches on my 1000TBS, which is quite sad. paid a premium, for the -TBS yet cannot resist scratch from a <1m high fall. wont be easy to find a replace especially it is gold in color.


Sorry to hear, but the watch is shock resistant, not scratch-resistant.
Any metal will scratch if you drop it on hard surface.
If you see the drop test on new MTG G1000 you can see the scratches.

How bad is the scratch?


----------



## Nemo

Mine has been dropped twice on tiles and there is zero scratch so far. 
Nothing on the keeper so far too. Very pleased with the Premium quality.


----------



## neekg

gzpermadi said:


> Sorry to hear, but the watch is shock resistant, not scratch-resistant.
> Any metal will scratch if you drop it on hard surface.
> If you see the drop test on new MTG G1000 you can see the scratches.
> 
> How bad is the scratch?


nah with that price we are paying, it is supposed to be scratch resistant too, especially gpw1000t and gpw1000tbs, thats y the price difference versus other gpw1000. but maybe they forgot about the buckle and keeper.

will post pic when possible. but still i would recommend this beauty, esp gpw1000tbs.


----------



## Slovenly

I have the gpw1000t and it has a scratch on the bezel. In fact it took the coating right off showing the brighter metal underneath. I'm disappointed and may get the bezel replaced, or replace it myself. It's a part that can ordered from pacparts. My seatbelt buckle barely made contact yet took the DLC coating right off. Makes no sense to me.

With that said I've read that it's possible that what I'm seeing is actually metal from the buckle but it's moot because there's no way to remove it without damaging the actual coating.


----------



## neekg

Slovenly said:


> I have the gpw1000t and it has a scratch on the bezel. In fact it took the coating right off showing the brighter metal underneath. I'm disappointed and may get the bezel replaced, or replace it myself. It's a part that can ordered from pacparts. My seatbelt buckle barely made contact yet took the DLC coating right off. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> With that said I've read that it's possible that what I'm seeing is actually metal from the buckle but it's moot because there's no way to remove it without damaging the actual coating.


wow scratch on the bezel!!?? did u drop it from a plane or something? did a search on instagram for hashtag #gpw1000 , saw quite a few of drop tests and all but none of them mention anything about the scratch. if thats the case then my watch's material is of inferior grade or something.


----------



## Slovenly

The watch was on my left wrist. I reached across with my right hand to grab my car seatbelt. When I pulled the belt across my chest the steel buckle came into contact with the bezel. It didn't hit it, it slid across it and took off a small amount of the coating off. Personally I'd rather have a small scratch of the same color rather than what I have - a silverish mark that stands out. 

It's possible that the coating was not well applied on this particular bezel, sort of like those handfull of people who have peeling on their bands. An anomaly rather than a problem. Regardless, it needs to be fixed, which I will do, then sell it, then go back to my trusty GWA1100 that has a protected bezel.


----------



## The Shield

Slovenly said:


> The watch was on my left wrist. I reached across with my right hand to grab my car seatbelt. When I pulled the belt across my chest the steel buckle came into contact with the bezel. It didn't hit it, it slid across it and took off a small amount of the coating off. Personally I'd rather have a small scratch of the same color rather than what I have - a silverish mark that stands out.
> 
> It's possible that the coating was not well applied on this particular bezel, sort of like those handfull of people who have peeling on their bands. An anomaly rather than a problem. Regardless, it needs to be fixed, which I will do, then sell it, then go back to my trusty GWA1100 that has a protected bezel.


Hello, do you have a picture of the scratch?
Just to see how is the titanium bezel under the black dlc.


----------



## Time4Playnow

This thread needs more pics!! ;-)

My first BEAST (from many moons and more BEASTS ago), and one of the best!!


----------



## chicagoan

that's a nice watch time4playnow or No1Steelersfan


----------



## Nemo




----------



## umarrajs

Beast came along for the ride today...............


----------



## NotSure

Fiance surprised me with this today for my b-day


----------



## chicagoan

NotSure said:


> Fiance surprised me with this today for my b-day


is this the gpw-1000-1B?


----------



## NotSure

Yes, it sure is


chicagoan said:


> is this the gpw-1000-1B?


----------



## andyahs

My third Beast. Been waiting on a good price and then couldn't resist. (GPW-1000-4A)


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 28 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 21 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 1 watchs* (Nemo)
*
Together ............................................................ 131 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo

NotSure said:


> Yes, it sure is


I love it! ;-)


----------



## umarrajs

BEASTLY FRIDAY..............


----------



## gripmaster

Keep the BEAST alive! With some Music....


----------



## psikat

Mine is the grey scale number.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 28 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 24 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 21 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 2 watches* (Nemo, Psikat)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 132 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## umarrajs

My Beast was ready to go today morning...........(every other watch I have needed DST adjustment).


----------



## Atomant

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 5858090
> 
> 
> Keep the BEAST alive! With some Music....


What instruments do you play grip master?


----------



## Tismith

Hello guys, I have followed this thread keenly and I have seen a lot of interesting stuffs here which has helped me to decide the "BEAST" is the way to go but the only thing holding me back is if it will seat well on my 6.5" wrist. I like big watches tho but I hope this wont be uncomfortably big. Thanks guyz!!!


----------



## cbkihong

Tismith said:


> Hello guys, I have followed this thread keenly and I have seen a lot of interesting stuffs here which has helped me to decide the "BEAST" is the way to go but the only thing holding me back is if it will seat well on my 6.5" wrist. I like big watches tho but I hope this wont be uncomfortably big. Thanks guyz!!!


GPW is among the largest in terms of size. My wrist is around 7" and I think fitting is not an issue for you, though whether it's large is a personal taste, also because it is pretty thick and heavy.


----------



## Tismith

Hello cbkihong, thanks for the reply I've been quite confused about the size and the one to get I'm in between the GPW1000-1b and GPW1000T. With pictures I've seen I realise the 1B is very stealth (I like the my G's blacked out lol) but I'm also looking at the 1T but I could not justify the extra bucks u have to shell out just bcos of few pieces of titanium.


----------



## heuer_1153

^My wrist is around 6.5 and I don't find the beast out of place. I think it looks big and bulky on most people. It is a beast afterall!


----------



## Cbrbamby09

I'm starting to plan on selling my Royal Air Force beast to get the titanium beast. In my opinion that titanium version is the best looking. 

Also, do they still make the Royal Air Force or was that a limited number? I only ask because certain sellers have new in box stock and the price is pretty close to what I paid a year ago, and then there's other people charging a lot more.


----------



## Tismith

There are so many pictures of the GPW1000T showing the band to be black and some other appearing to be deep grey. Can any one shed more light on this as I seem to be confused which one to buy between the 1B and the 1T. Which GPW is more stealth between both???


----------



## umarrajs

Beast checked out Texas earlier this week.............


----------



## Phantasm

umarrajs said:


> Beast checked out Texas earlier this week.............


You were not in airplane mode! The horror...

Have heard that small gps really don't do anything to the electrical systems on a plane, but I could be wrong. Anyone else have info on that?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phantasm said:


> You were not in airplane mode! The horror...
> 
> Have heard that small gps really don't do anything to the electrical systems on a plane, but I could be wrong. Anyone else have info on that?


Well the GPW only receives from the GPS satellites, it does not transmit TO the GPS satellites. (of this I am certain)

However, it's possible that in the process of doing its signal reception it may give off some small amount of electrical emanations.... but I wouldn't imagine that it could be enough to interfere in any way with the plane's instrumentation. Then again, I'm not an engineer, but that's my theory anyway. ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> Well the GPW only receives from the GPS satellites, it does not transmit TO the GPS satellites. (of this I am certain)
> 
> However, it's possible that in the process of doing its signal reception it may give off some small amount of electrical emanations.... but I wouldn't imagine that it could be enough to interfere in any way with the plane's instrumentation. Then again, I'm not an engineer, but that's my theory anyway. ;-)


I'd suspect that the plane sends & receives GPS signals ... airplane mode is for the protection of the watch. :think:


----------



## RedHerringHack

I'm an engineer and a Ham Radio op. Receivers have oscillators at an intermediate frequency (IF), some harmonic of the desired receiving frequency, that can leak and interfere with other GPS receivers. This is how radar detector detectors work, how Johnny law knows you have a radar detector (for those in areas where they are illegal like Virginia). Good ($$$$ like V1) radar detectors are shielded or use an unusual IF or both. The beast is probably not well shielded, explaining the "Airplane Mode" it has.

That leaky IF raises the noise floor on the particular frequencies used by GPS, which is already a very weak signal. It would act as a sort of jammer, theoretically. Although, I work around a lot of GPS receivers used as time bases for precision instrumentation and the BEAST has yet to interfere. So I think we are safe. 

One last thing: The beast would only interfere when the receiver is receiving, not constantly. I will test and report back if I can make it interfere, now that I am curious.


----------



## Poovakkurussi

Poovakkurussi said:


> Thanks for all the insight guys. The opinions are diverse, although the common message I sense is that GPWs are tough enough watches with not-so-sensitive crowns (except Steelinox's view), and if the crown on my particular watch is overtly free, that is likely to be an isolated case.
> 
> I'll try to get it checked, just to be sure.


Update: 
I got the dealer to fly in a replacement crown, and after a 40 day wait (!!), it's done. The crown now has the noticeable (which IMHO, is an absolute minimum) resistance that everyone on the forum seem to be happy with.

Big relief, as I'm most happy with the watch, for all intents and purposes.

A


----------



## Poovakkurussi

Poovakkurussi said:


> Update:
> I got the dealer to fly in a replacement crown, and after a 40 day wait (!!), it's done. The crown now has the noticeable (which IMHO, is an absolute minimum) resistance that everyone on the forum seem to be happy with.
> 
> Big relief, as I'm most happy with the watch, for all intents and purposes.
> 
> A


I had in fact been so looking forward to getting it back to rotation, that I slapped it on with formals


----------



## umarrajs

Poovakkurussi said:


> I had in fact been so looking forward to getting it back to rotation, that I slapped it on with formals
> 
> View attachment 6023306


Always in service..............


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

BTW guys,

I have taken the watch to South America, and the beast properly synced to GPS, and properly recognized the timezone, and current time. 
Of course there was no Atomic clock signal, but every morning I had a long coffee on the terrace (galeria), and it "did its thing" automagically.

;-)


----------



## chicagoan

Tell me Friday evening can get better than this!, got a text that amazon delivered the beast


----------



## chicagoan

cranking out C# code in Visual studio 2015 and wearing the beast


----------



## zf2

Can anyone teach me how to silent the key note for gpw1000 (when selecting the mode beeping sound)


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 28 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 21 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 2 watches* (Nemo, Psikat)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 133 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chicagoan

The beauty and the beast, 
I had parked my sweet commemorative edition 2015 Camaro when I decided to take this pic


----------



## chicagoan

The Rangeman and the Beast


----------



## cbkihong

Wow, so many dials on the GPW + so many dials on the dashboard!


----------



## chicagoan

cbkihong said:


> Wow, so many dials on the GPW + so many dials on the dashboard!


I know , kinda like it lol


----------



## Slovenly

A little story you might find interesting. 

A few months back I purchased the GPW1000T. It didn't take too long to mark up the titanium bezel a bit. While Casio may advertise the titanium as "hardened" it's still a bit soft when compared to steel.

So after a few significant dings I purchased the GPW1000V version of the bezel which looks identical but is made of steel. I replaced the titanium bezel with the steel, and while the watch weighs 4 grams more, the steel bezel can take a hard knock and not show it - at all. Now I have the best of both, titanium where if it gets dinged doesn't matter and steel where it does. A one of a kind watch. Definitely worth the $78 from pacparts. I can now wear it without worry.


----------



## Mrcrooka1

2 Brothers!


----------



## chicagoan

beautiful watches Mrcrooka1, Where did you buy the GPW-1000-4AJF?

Thanks


----------



## chicagoan

beautiful watches Mrcrooka1, Where did you buy the GPW-1000-4AJF?

Thanks


----------



## Mrcrooka1

chicagoan said:


> beautiful watches Mrcrooka1, Where did you buy the GPW-1000-4AJF?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the compliment Chicagoan . I purchased the 4AJF from shoppinginjapan.net the beginning of this year. I believe they may be a little cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## chicagoan

I am worried that the thread of awesomeness is slowly becoming the thread of silence


----------



## tgdtown

chicagoan said:


> I am worried that the thread of awesomeness is slowly becoming the thread of silence


Here you go Chi-town! The Beast has a new family member in my town, lol... My favorite G-Shock's!!! 
GPW-1000-2A & GPW-1000-4AJF


----------



## Hydesg

Heres my power ranger watch... Super big on my wrist


----------



## milloncobra

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Here a few more pics because it's so quiet here ??

















Grtz:Wesley


----------



## chicagoan

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

couldn't agree more!


----------



## chicagoan

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

today's pics!


----------



## Science451

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Count me in, please


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 28 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 21 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 134 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## azigman

Count me in.









El Niño Day 2 before the rain........










Rain begins......

















Stay dry and be well,

AZ


----------



## Science451

I like these white subdials' hands. 


Wysłane z iPad za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 21 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 135 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Leedro




----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 23 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 22 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 136 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Leedro said:


>


Welcome to the forum *Leedro ! 

*Magnificent beast !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## chicagoan

Leedro said:


> View attachment 6737362


I gotta have this model


----------



## Z06_Pilot

sorry, no pix yet, but I picked up a 1A two weeks ago, and couldn't stand it...I HAD to have the 4A and that cool orange band, so I got one of those too! I am a fanatic for accurate time (my job nor life depends on it, just a "thing" with me), and I have had a PAW-5000 for years. The GPW line seriously steps up the accurate time paradigm. And no more manually changing time zones....so very, very cool....and they are HUGE, which I really like........

the older the eyes, the bigger my watches have to get


----------



## les_garten

Slovenly said:


> A little story you might find interesting.
> 
> A few months back I purchased the GPW1000T. It didn't take too long to mark up the titanium bezel a bit. While Casio may advertise the titanium as "hardened" it's still a bit soft when compared to steel.
> 
> So after a few significant dings I purchased the GPW1000V version of the bezel which looks identical but is made of steel. I replaced the titanium bezel with the steel, and while the watch weighs 4 grams more, the steel bezel can take a hard knock and not show it - at all. Now I have the best of both, titanium where if it gets dinged doesn't matter and steel where it does. A one of a kind watch. Definitely worth the $78 from pacparts. I can now wear it without worry.


How difficult was it to change out the bezel?


----------



## les_garten

What is the best way to paint the portions of the bezel that are bright white on some of the models like the 1A? Where it says G-Shock for instance.


----------



## fcasoli

les_garten said:


> What is the best way to paint the portions of the bezel that are bright white on some of the models like the 1A? Where it says G-Shock for instance.


Read this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2603146

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## les_garten

Somehow my post disappeared...

Can you swap out the Bezel parts on a 1a with all the white paint, ala the G-Shock and Protection parts? Is it simple screwdriver work? Has anybody successfully done that?

What tools are necessary to remove links for the Composite/Resin Bracelet? I think I would like that Bracelet. 

Never wanted a G-Shock till I saw this one in a Youtube Channel.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

How long does GPS take to sync? Whats the point of having both multiband 6 and GPS ? Does it tell you which one it used to set the time? :think:


----------



## Mike K

Rostislav Persion said:


> How long does GPS take to sync?


The manual claims that it normally takes anywhere from 30 seconds to two minutes, but might take as long as 13 minutes if there is leap second information encoded in the signal.



Rostislav Persion said:


> Whats the point of having both multiband 6 and GPS ?


Not every place on earth receives a radio signal from the five countries transmitting the signal -- but you already knew that.

GPS SHOULD reach most places on earth where someone is trying to synch their watch, but not everybody wants to go stand outside (where the signal is strongest) for 1 or 2 minutes to do it.



Rostislav Persion said:


> Does it tell you which one it used to set the time? :think:


Yes.

Here's a link to the manual, which should answer *most* of your follow-up questions: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Mike K said:


> The manual claims that it normally takes anywhere from 30 seconds to two minutes, but might take as long as 13 minutes if there is leap second information encoded in the signal.
> 
> Not every place on earth receives a radio signal from the five countries transmitting the signal -- but you already knew that.
> 
> GPS SHOULD reach most places on earth where someone is trying to synch their watch, but not everybody wants to go stand outside (where the signal is strongest) for 1 or 2 minutes to do it.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Here's a link to the manual, which should answer *most* of your follow-up questions: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5302.pdf


Do you have to tell it to use GPS or multiband, or does it decide on its own? I wouldn't mind going outside once a day to sycn. maybe it would be smaller without multiband.


----------



## Mike K

Rostislav Persion said:


> Do you have to tell it to use GPS or multiband, or does it decide on its own? I wouldn't mind going outside once a day to sycn. maybe it would be smaller without multiband.


It tries multiband first, if that fails it tries GPS.

I gave you a bad link above, which is now fixed, but it's on page 4 of the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Mike K said:


> It tries multiband first, if that fails it tries GPS.
> 
> I gave you a bad link above, which is now fixed, but it's on page 4 of the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf


I think GPS first would be better....

#1 - its faster
#2 - it gets your location for UTC offset

You're saying that you have to wait for multi band to finish, to get the GPS to set UTC offset?


----------



## Mike K

Rostislav Persion said:


> I think GPS first would be better....
> 
> #1 - its faster
> #2 - it gets your location for UTC offset
> 
> You're saying that you have to wait for multi band to finish, to get the GPS to set UTC offset?


No. 

I'm saying *GO READ THE MANUAL, PAGE 4* -- THAT EXPLAINS HOW IT RECEIVES BOTH SIGNALS! 

Again: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf

Click the blue text above for a link TO THAT MODEL'S OWNER'S MANUAL.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Mike K said:


> No.
> 
> I'm saying *GO READ THE MANUAL, PAGE 4* -- THAT EXPLAINS HOW IT RECEIVES BOTH SIGNALS!
> 
> Again: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf
> 
> Click the blue text above for a link TO THAT MODEL'S OWNER'S MANUAL.


Taking a look.. I just thought you knew off the top of your head..


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Got it! GPS... Seven seconds to get time. 30 seconds to get location. If it's a leap year it might take 13 minutes.

I'm guessing it only takes seven seconds for time because it only requires on satellite. Position requires multiple satellites and a location calculation algorithm.

As for leap year, maybe it doesn't always broadcast it? Long time ago I used my PC connected to my GPS to receive "NMEA sentences" and then decoded them...

I read the manual but I can't find the part where you select GPS vs Multiband ... reading it again...

I used to want them to put GPS into my GW-M5610 .. but now I'm having second thoughts..


----------



## Mike K

I did know, *after* you asked and I found the manual for you -- again!

The big question is _"why aren't you looking up some of your own questions?" _

If you know the beginning of a model number, it's not at all hard to find the MODULE number.

Once you have the module number, it's not at all hard to Google "casio watch manual" and find their "portal page" where you just enter the module number and click "search." (It took me about five seconds just now to do it again, but I type fast: Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO )

Once you have the manual, it should contain the answers to MOST common questions about that model!


----------



## Mike K

Rostislav Persion said:


> Got it! GPS... Seven seconds to get time. 30 seconds to get location. If it's a leap year it might take 13 minutes.


Didn't I already say that? Yes, yes, I did -- post #779 above:



Mike K said:


> The manual claims that it normally takes anywhere from 30 seconds to two minutes, but might take as long as 13 minutes if there is leap second information encoded in the signal.


It should only takes 13 minutes if there is LEAP SECOND data in the signal -- it shouldn't take 13 minutes every time you synch during a leap YEAR. There's a big difference between "leap second" and "leap year."



Rostislav Persion said:


> I read the manual but I can't find the part where you select GPS vs Multiband ... reading it again...


Page 4, section E-28.



Rostislav Persion said:


> I used to want them to put GPS into my GW-M5610 .. but now I'm having second thoughts..


Just as well, since they're not going to do it. They MIGHT build a Multiband 6, GPS equipped digital but it will almost certainly have a different model number, and I strongly suspect that it won't be a "classic square" case so it wouldn't be a "56xx."


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Does the watch show multiband signal strength? GPS strength and number of satellites? Can't find it in the manual.

Just read that when you go into time keeping mode, the second arrow shows the battery life in 4 steps.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Mike K said:


> Just as well, since they're not going to do it. They MIGHT build a Multiband 6, GPS equipped digital but it will almost certainly have a different model number, and I strongly suspect that it won't be a "classic square" case so it wouldn't be a "56xx."


As long as the enclosure isn't too chunky. A square would be nice though.


----------



## Mike K

Rostislav Persion said:


> Does the watch show multiband signal strength? GPS strength and number of satellites? Can't find it in the manual.


Section E-40 suggests that reception is a simple "yes" or "no."

Many older atomic G-Shocks showed the relative strength of the last signal that was received but newer models simply show "received" or not. Not everybody is concerned with the actual strength OF the signal as long as their watch received successfully, so Casio probably decided to do away with the extraneous display.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Mike K said:


> Section E-40 suggests that reception is a simple "yes" or "no."
> 
> Many older atomic G-Shocks showed the relative strength of the last signal that was received but newer models simply show "received" or not. Not everybody is concerned with the actual strength OF the signal as long as their watch received successfully, so Casio probably decided to do away with the extraneous display.


yes or no is after reception... what about during reception? Is there anything that lets you know weather its syncing GPS or multiband?


----------



## les_garten

Wish I could get my question answered, I did read the manual...



> Can you swap out the Bezel parts on a 1a with all the white paint, ala the G-Shock and Protection parts? Is it simple screwdriver work? Has anybody successfully done that?


----------



## Mike K

Rostislav Persion said:


> yes or no is after reception... what about during reception? Is there anything that lets you know weather its syncing GPS or multiband?


If there is, I'm not seeing it in the manual either. :-( It seems a little surprising if there isn't some sort of indicator since most other models have them.



les_garten said:


> Wish I could get my question answered, I did read the manual...


1) Your questions above aren't usually covered in Casio owner's manuals, although it would be nice if they WERE! 

2) It's only been 4 hours since you first asked, and this isn't a common G-Shock model that half the people on this forum own. I'm guessing it's probably more like "one percent of the people here own," so it might take a while to get an answer from people scattered around the globe.

3) Even though I'm a big believer in NOT having dozens of threads on the same topic, it seems that a photo-filled thread that bills itself as _"...the official GPW B E A S T THREAD OF AWESOMENESS the only purpose of which is the glorification, showing off, celebration and general awesomisation of our BEASTs.... We want to SEE it"_ might NOT be the best place for specific technical questions.

Photo celebration threads tend to be filled with spectacular photos and "ooohs" and "ahhhhs" but a lot of people who aren't interested in that model (or those pictures) will scroll right on past. A thread title that specifically mentions "GPW-1000 Bezel Replacement and/or Bracelet Sizing" is likely to catch the eye of anybody who has done either or both tasks.

From the picture in post #4 of this thread [ https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/question-gpw-1000-bracelet-1799434.html#post15024610 ] it *APPEARS* that the bracelet links are held together with traditional bracelet pins, rather than some of the creative alternatives Casio has used on other models.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

How does this watch compare to the Seiko Astron? (Other than price)


----------



## Rostislav Persion

OFF TOPIC... I found another GPS watch. This may have been the first of its kind...

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's CC3005-85E Satellite Wave Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch: Watches


This one is amazing! ... https://youtu.be/K5wXZ_gNAWY

All the hands are independent of each other... the hour hand and minute hand move separately... notice also how fast they can move. Two separate modes... location mode and time mode... time mode syncs in 3 seconds! Very intuitive. Check it out.

edit: Watch doesn't support leap seconds.


----------



## cbkihong

Mike K said:


> If there is, I'm not seeing it in the manual either. :-( It seems a little surprising if there isn't some sort of indicator since most other models have them.


I do not quite see a need for a GPS/Multi-band mode indicator because:

- If it's a manual reception, it must be done over GPS
- If it's an auto reception, the timeslots used for multiband vs GPS are different.

Casio actually has a nice guide outside the manual to explain that:
Reception Guide - GPS HYBRID WAVE CEPTOR Watch - Support - CASIO

That's how that works on my MT-G and GPW. Don't have MR-G but I believe that the hybrid GPS/multi-band should work exactly the same way.


----------



## Simonal

Right about time to share another new purchase with the my GPW....to join my RAF GPW I got a new GPW 1000-4A love this baby so much....

























Cheers guys

Sent from my...


----------



## gripmaster

Simonal said:


> Right about time to share another new purchase with the my GPW....to join my RAF GPW I got a new GPW 1000-4A love this baby so much....
> 
> Sent from my...


well it was high time sir, that you finally joined the GPW thread with that one!
damn why did I skip this one when I saw it in Tokyo? Hmm I have to seriously reconsider my strategy, it seems....


----------



## lseele

There not for everybody, but more power to you guys. I do agree big watches are king


----------



## Piowa

*double post, sorry*


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 23 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 138 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong

Congrats! I also like my GPW-1000-4A. BTW, saw somebody wore a GPW yesterday. Not exactly sure which variant it was since it was under the sleeve, but I recognized it from the side. I think it's probably first or second time I actually saw somebody wear a GPW.


----------



## Simonal

cbkihong said:


> Congrats! I also like my GPW-1000-4A. BTW, saw somebody wore a GPW yesterday. Not exactly sure which variant it was since it was under the sleeve, but I recognized it from the side. I think it's probably first or second time I actually saw somebody wear a GPW.


Thanks yes got to say I love this one and the RAF I think for the moment that will do me for GPW's but you can never tell.

Sent from my...


----------



## les_garten

I'll Play!

Add me to the 1A list!


----------



## les_garten

Well, I got my 1A and am disappointed in it.

I've had it exactly 24 hours and have decided to sell it. Unfortunately, I took the plastic off and now it's mine.

The sub dials are useless to me. They are pretty much too small to use, I will nver be able to tell the elapsed time even with pretty significant magnification. The 24 hour clock is the same. The numbers between 24 and 12 take too much Math to figure out the markers IMO. This means the countdown timer, elapsed timer, 2nd time zone are unusable. The divisions are just too small for me to use or are of a kind of archaic division of time. The watch is a bit uncomfortable, but I had resolved to buy the composite band anyway. But not entirely sure it would solve this issue and would be an additional $120 or so.

Unfortunately there was no way to really appreciate these things till I got it in my hand for a while. I haven't even worn it! I could just keep it. It does some things I really like. The GPS and radio sync are very nice. The time is easy to read. I wanted Solar power. I'm getting old and am looking for something with nice hands on it and well done markers. This watch has that. It is also lightweight, which I was looking for. But cluttering up the busy face with useless subdials are hacking on my nerves a bit.

I am considering a Seiko Astron now, which is a bunch more $$$ and doesn't do the radio sync.

If anybody is looking for one, I have a New 1A.

Here's my Likes/Dislikes and Needs for a New watch. I'm open to suggestions besides the Ashtron if you folks have any.

Likes
=======
Face - Large Markers, High contrast, easy to read, Good Lume
Hands
GPS
Solar
Radio
Size is Good for legibility
LED Light- Nice but not essential
Auto DST
Calendar till the Year 2100
Lightweight
Analog Dial
200m Water resistant


Dislikes
=======
Size - maybe a bit big, but would be OK if it all else worked for me
Stopwatch is useless - to me
Elapsed Timer is useless - to me
24 Hour clock is not easily read - Useless to me
Need to buy another band costs $$$
Not a diving watch - or have a useable elapsed time timer
Face be be a bit cluttered and busy, would be OK if all was usable 




Needs
======
Analog
100m + Water resistant
Solar Charged
GPS
Light & Comfortable would prefer Titanium
High Contrast Dial with Big hands and well marked second hand
Calendar maybe


----------



## Rostislav Persion

Is there a way to separately acquire time zone and time...?


----------



## Time4Playnow

les_garten said:


> Well, I got my 1A and am disappointed in it.
> 
> I've had it exactly 24 hours and have decided to sell it. Unfortunately, I took the plastic off and now it's mine.
> 
> The sub dials are useless to me. They are pretty much too small to use, I will nver be able to tell the elapsed time even with pretty significant magnification. The 24 hour clock is the same. The numbers between 24 and 12 take too much Math to figure out the markers IMO. This means the countdown timer, elapsed timer, 2nd time zone are unusable. The divisions are just too small for me to use or are of a kind of archaic division of time. The watch is a bit uncomfortable, but I had resolved to buy the composite band anyway. But not entirely sure it would solve this issue and would be an additional $120 or so.
> 
> Unfortunately there was no way to really appreciate these things till I got it in my hand for a while. I haven't even worn it! I could just keep it. It does some things I really like. The GPS and radio sync are very nice. The time is easy to read. I wanted Solar power. I'm getting old and am looking for something with nice hands on it and well done markers. This watch has that. It is also lightweight, which I was looking for. But cluttering up the busy face with useless subdials are hacking on my nerves a bit.
> 
> I am considering a Seiko Astron now, which is a bunch more $$$ and doesn't do the radio sync.
> 
> If anybody is looking for one, I have a New 1A.
> 
> Here's my Likes/Dislikes and Needs for a New watch. I'm open to suggestions besides the Ashtron if you folks have any.
> 
> Likes
> =======
> Face - Large Markers, High contrast, easy to read, Good Lume
> Hands
> GPS
> Solar
> Radio
> Size is Good for legibility
> LED Light- Nice but not essential
> Auto DST
> Calendar till the Year 2100
> Lightweight
> Analog Dial
> 200m Water resistant
> 
> Dislikes
> =======
> Size - maybe a bit big, but would be OK if it all else worked for me
> Stopwatch is useless - to me
> Elapsed Timer is useless - to me
> 24 Hour clock is not easily read - Useless to me
> Need to buy another band costs $$$
> Not a diving watch - or have a useable elapsed time timer
> Face be be a bit cluttered and busy, would be OK if all was usable
> 
> Needs
> ======
> Analog
> 100m + Water resistant
> Solar Charged
> GPS
> Light & Comfortable would prefer Titanium
> High Contrast Dial with Big hands and well marked second hand
> Calendar maybe


That's too bad. I agree with you, the sub-dials are pretty small on the GPW. I can read them, but it is not "fast" to ID the time on the world time sub-dial.

I was about to suggest the MRG-G1000D from Casio (titanium). However, in looking at its world time sub-dial, the sub-dial size might be larger than on the GPW (not sure, but it appears to be), but its markings don't look any more helpful...

I would suggest the MTG-G1000D (which I own as well). The world time sub-dial is larger than on the GPW, and it is much quicker to read because it is in a 12 hr. format instead of 24 hr. It also has an LED light (same type as the GPW). It actually meets all of your criteria EXCEPT - it's not all that light. At least, not compared to the GPW. It is stainless steel, not titanium, which might be a deal breaker for you. Then again, weight is all relative. I have some SS dive watches that are MUCH heavier than the MTG. It's all in what you are used to and what your expectations are, I guess..

So if not the MTG, then I'm all outta choices from Casio. I believe Citizen also makes some GPS watches now, not sure. I know Seiko has a lot. Maybe you'd want to wait and see what this year's Baselworld has in-store??


----------



## les_garten

Time4Playnow said:


> That's too bad. I agree with you, the sub-dials are pretty small on the GPW. I can read them, but it is not "fast" to ID the time on the world time sub-dial.
> 
> I was about to suggest the MRG-G1000D from Casio (titanium). However, in looking at its world time sub-dial, the sub-dial size might be larger than on the GPW (not sure, but it appears to be), but its markings don't look any more helpful...
> 
> I would suggest the MTG-G1000D (which I own as well). The world time sub-dial is larger than on the GPW, and it is much quicker to read because it is in a 12 hr. format instead of 24 hr. It also has an LED light (same type as the GPW). It actually meets all of your criteria EXCEPT - it's not all that light. At least, not compared to the GPW. It is stainless steel, not titanium, which might be a deal breaker for you. Then again, weight is all relative. I have some SS dive watches that are MUCH heavier than the MTG. It's all in what you are used to and what your expectations are, I guess..
> 
> So if not the MTG, then I'm all outta choices from Casio. I believe Citizen also makes some GPS watches now, not sure. I know Seiko has a lot. Maybe you'd want to wait and see what this year's Baselworld has in-store??


Definitely looking at Titanium. I am replacing a Titanium ScubaPro Diver's watch. I really like the light weight, it's only 66gm. As long as I am around 100gm, I'd be interested. The number one contender is the Astron Chronograph in Ti. But It's $$$ more which was why I didn't look at them in the first place. But keeping this one with 2 useless dials on it is bothering me. When I was reading the manual and figuring out how to read the stopwatch, I was like no way I can use that. I could get by with just an elapsed time bezel really, but a Stopwatch would be nice.


----------



## les_garten

Rostislav Persion said:


> Is there a way to separately acquire time zone and time...?


Aren't you the guy who doesn't read the manual?

Set the time sync to T instead of T+P


----------



## aalin13

les_garten said:


> Definitely looking at Titanium. I am replacing a Titanium ScubaPro Diver's watch. I really like the light weight, it's only 66gm. As long as I am around 100gm, I'd be interested. The number one contender is the Astron Chronograph in Ti. But It's $$$ more which was why I didn't look at them in the first place. But keeping this one with 2 useless dials on it is bothering me. When I was reading the manual and figuring out how to read the stopwatch, I was like no way I can use that. I could get by with just an elapsed time bezel really, but a Stopwatch would be nice.


IMO, all analogue sub dials are hard to read, if functions like stop watch is important to you, might want to consider a digital watch with large digits. Another suggestion I have is look at the MTG-G1000D, it is also a GPS model but has an updated movement (different to GPW and MRG), where the sub dial is a 12 hour subdial, not a 24 hour subdial, making it easier to read at a glance. I have the MRG, and I think the 24 hour sub dial makes it hard to quickly work out what it's reading, as I'm more used to reading a 12 hour clock face


----------



## les_garten

aalin13 said:


> IMO, all analogue sub dials are hard to read, if functions like stop watch is important to you, might want to consider a digital watch with large digits. Another suggestion I have is look at the MTG-G1000D, it is also a GPS model but has an updated movement (different to GPW and MRG), where the sub dial is a 12 hour subdial, not a 24 hour subdial, making it easier to read at a glance. I have the MRG, and I think the 24 hour sub dial makes it hard to quickly work out what it's reading, as I'm more used to reading a 12 hour clock face


I agree that all subdials are all a "little" difficult to use. I have had a Rolex Daytona for 15 years and have to use reading glasses to really feel comfortable easily reading minutes and seconds, but after that, it's duck soup to use. I can do it without reading glasses but I don't like to. But the Stopwatch on the GPW I have to use a Loupe and then I can't really discern where the minute(stubby) hand is pointing to.

Then look at the divisions on that dial. It is 24 minutes total.

Between the 6 and the 12 for instance there are 2 major divisions. That means each major division is 2 freakin minutes, not one! Between the two minute markers, there are 5 tick marks. That means each minor marker is 24 seconds each! What LSD perfused mind dreamt this up?

Let it run for a while and then try to figure out what is says? To me it is unusable.

You have to count the major markers as 2 minutes, add those up, then if you can figure out where that stubby pointer is pointing, count the minor markers as 24 seconds each. Then somehow factor in the second hand and the the .1 second hand. What a freakin nightmare. Perhaps I don't understand how this works, maybe somebody can enlighten me and I'm just not seeing it. But my suspicions are that nobody read that chapter in the book, which was the first thing that mystified me and nobody has tried to use it which double mystified me.

When we are done exploring the craziness of this subdial, we can discuss the other one.

If I'm wrong here, point it out to me. None of this makes sense to me how it was laid out. Must be some G-shock language us first timers just don't get!

;-)


----------



## les_garten

aalin13 said:


> Another suggestion I have is look at the MTG-G1000D, it is also a GPS model but has an updated movement


I had that one on my original list and took it off because I liked the look of the GPW and thought it "did" more. I'll look at it again.


----------



## aalin13

les_garten said:


> I agree that all subdials are all a "little" difficult to use. I have had a Rolex Daytona for 15 years and have to use reading glasses to really feel comfortable easily reading minutes and seconds, but after that, it's duck soup to use. I can do it without reading glasses but I don't like to. But the Stopwatch on the GPW I have to use a Loupe and then I can't really discern where the minute(stubby) hand is pointing to.
> 
> Then look at the divisions on that dial. It is 24 minutes total.
> 
> Between the 6 and the 12 for instance there are 2 major divisions. That means each major division is 2 freakin minutes, not one! Between the two minute markers, there are 5 tick marks. That means each minor marker is 24 seconds each! What LSD perfused mind dreamt this up?
> 
> Let it run for a while and then try to figure out what is says? To me it is unusable.
> 
> You have to count the major markers as 2 minutes, add those up, then if you can figure out where that stubby pointer is pointing, count the minor markers as 24 seconds each. Then somehow factor in the second hand and the the .1 second hand. What a freakin nightmare. Perhaps I don't understand how this works, maybe somebody can enlighten me and I'm just not seeing it. But my suspicions are that nobody read that chapter in the book, which was the first thing that mystified me and nobody has tried to use it which double mystified me.
> 
> When we are done exploring the craziness of this subdial, we can discuss the other one.
> 
> If I'm wrong here, point it out to me. None of this makes sense to me how it was laid out. Must be some G-shock language us first timers just don't get!
> 
> ;-)


You are spot on in your assessment, and I concur based on my experience with my own MRG, that's why I recommended the MTG-G1000D. Its subdial is a 12 hour sub dial with an am/PM indicator on the side. It is much more intuitive to look at with a glance, cause we are all used to looking at a 12 hour watch face with 60 minute divisions. Have a look at that one, I think this will address the issue that you have listed


----------



## aalin13

les_garten said:


> I had that one on my original list and took it off because I liked the look of the GPW and thought it "did" more. I'll look at it again.


Have a look again, they also come in a variety of colours. If not, you can also consider the Oceanus OCW-G1100 line, this has the same movement as the MTG, but with a more dressy look

Otherwise, wait a month for Baselworld, I won't be surprised if they update the GPW with the movement from MTG


----------



## les_garten

aalin13 said:


> Have a look again, they also come in a variety of colours. If not, you can also consider the Oceanus OCW-G1100 line, this has the same movement as the MTG, but with a more dressy look
> 
> Otherwise, wait a month for Baselworld, I won't be surprised if they update the GPW with the movement from MTG


I also had the Oceanus on my short list before too. I'll re-look these over


----------



## Time4Playnow

les_garten said:


> I had that one on my original list and took it off because I liked the look of the GPW and thought it "did" more. I'll look at it again.


aalin13 might have missed my post (probably didn't want to read one that long! haha). I did say I would recommend the MTG-G1000D to you too, but you said you wanted a lightweight watch, preferably titanium. (and 100g or less?) The MTG-G1000D is SS as I mentioned, and the specs say it is 198 grams. Now that of course is with all links. Not sure how much mine weighs as sized, but it's still likely to be well over 100g.

*** Edit: Weighed them - the MTG-G1000D is 188.5g when sized for my 7.25" wrist. The GPW-1000 is 125.3g. Considering that the MTG is mostly metal, that's not a huge difference between them, IMO.

BTW, if there is a chance you might be interested in the MTG-G1000D, you might want to take a look at this older thread that I started: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-mtg-g1000d-1ajf-more-pics-some-thoughts-2420881.html I will clarify one thing though.. In my review there I mentioned a "fast home/world time swap" feature of the MTG-G1000D and mentioned it as an advantage over the S1000D. Actually, the S1000D can also swap home/world time by pressing/holding the upper right button. BUT, the G1000D does it faster because in its new movement, it got faster motors for that world time sub-dial, so that aspect of it is different from the S1000D. I had posted a video of that G1000 home/world time swap here https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-mtg-g1000d-home-world-time-fast-swap-feature-2418393.html , but either the videos are not working now for some reason or my swine internet connection is having trouble. :think:

aalin13 did mention the different movement in the MTG-G1000 model. Sure is, and I had forgotten to mention that its CD Timer and Stopwatch are both 24 hours. But I agree with him, for any such measurements, digital is far better than all-analog.

I'm also glad he mentioned the Oceanus line to you. How I forgot about an entire LINE of watches (not just a model, mind you) goes to show that my mind must be slipping a little! :-d Well, it probably has more to do with the fact that I don't own an Oceanus, and when I think of Casio I automatically think of (only) Gs and Protreks.

But of Oceanus -- I know Casio makes some titanium Oceanus models and very likely some of those have GPS. At one point or another I was seriously considering an Oceanus. Then I read "something" about a comparison between Oceanus and Astron models....my memory is a little hazy, but I *think* it had to do with Astrons (or maybe the specific model I was looking at) having a ceramic bezel, vice SS or titanium on the Oceanus. I would see ceramic as an advantage. But regardless, I ended up going with the MTG-G1000D anyway! ;-)



les_garten said:


> I agree that all subdials are all a "little" difficult to use. I have had a Rolex Daytona for 15 years and have to use reading glasses to really feel comfortable easily reading minutes and seconds, but after that, it's duck soup to use. I can do it without reading glasses but I don't like to. But the Stopwatch on the GPW I have to use a Loupe and then I can't really discern where the minute(stubby) hand is pointing to.
> 
> Then look at the divisions on that dial. It is 24 minutes total.
> 
> Between the 6 and the 12 for instance there are 2 major divisions. That means each major division is 2 freakin minutes, not one! Between the two minute markers, there are 5 tick marks. That means each minor marker is 24 seconds each! What LSD perfused mind dreamt this up?
> 
> Let it run for a while and then try to figure out what is says? To me it is unusable.
> 
> You have to count the major markers as 2 minutes, add those up, then if you can figure out where that stubby pointer is pointing, count the minor markers as 24 seconds each. Then somehow factor in the second hand and the the .1 second hand. What a freakin nightmare. Perhaps I don't understand how this works, maybe somebody can enlighten me and I'm just not seeing it. *But my suspicions are that nobody read that chapter in the book, which was the first thing that mystified me and nobody has tried to use it which double mystified me.*
> 
> When we are done exploring the craziness of this subdial, we can discuss the other one.
> 
> If I'm wrong here, point it out to me. None of this makes sense to me how it was laid out. Must be some G-shock language us first timers just don't get!
> 
> ;-)


I got a laugh out of this one. Yep, I agree, that stopwatch is pretty much unusable. Why in the blankety-blank Casio decided to make it only 24 minutes is beyond me.... I knew it was 24 mins. before I bought it, but knew that the stopwatch was not the main reason I wanted the GPW. (really didn't factor into the decision much at all) The GPS feature, and looks, (and quality) were the main reasons I got my first GPW. I did use its stopwatch once maybe, but it is ridiculous and when I know I'll need a stopwatch, I'll go all-digital. ;-)


----------



## les_garten

Time4Playnow said:


> I'm also glad he mentioned the Oceanus line to you. How I forgot about an entire LINE of watches (not just a model, mind you) goes to show that my mind must be slipping a little! :-d Well, it probably has more to do with the fact that I don't own an Oceanus, and when I think of Casio I automatically think of (only) Gs and Protreks.
> 
> But of Oceanus -- I know Casio makes some titanium Oceanus models and very likely some of those have GPS. At one point or another I was seriously considering an Oceanus. Then I read "something" about a comparison between Oceanus and Astron models....my memory is a little hazy, but I *think* it had to do with Astrons (or maybe the specific model I was looking at) having a ceramic bezel, vice SS or titanium on the Oceanus. I would see ceramic as an advantage. But regardless, I ended up going with the MTG-G1000D anyway! ;-)


It is down to these 2 for me I think






or






Both are close in weight

Both are GPS, the Casio has Radio as well though

The Seiko has a Ceramic Bezel and in some case Ceramic links

They both are Uber $$$ IMO. The Seiko has a Chronograph that is usable and a Fuel Gauge on the dial. After having read the manuals the Seiko seems more straight forward and intuitive in it's interface.

I'm going to try and find someplace to try see these two if I can once I get my GPW sold

I still like the Nice big hands of the GPW.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

les_garten said:


> Aren't you the guy who doesn't read the manual?
> 
> Set the time sync to T instead of T+P


How many seconds does it take to sych in T mode? .. The citizen does it in under 3 seconds..


----------



## Time4Playnow

les_garten said:


> It is down to these 2 for me I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are close in weight
> 
> Both are GPS, the Casio has Radio as well though
> 
> The Seiko has a Ceramic Bezel and in some case Ceramic links
> 
> They both are Uber $$$ IMO. The Seiko has a Chronograph that is usable and a Fuel Gauge on the dial. After having read the manuals the Seiko seems more straight forward and intuitive in it's interface.
> 
> I'm going to try and find someplace to try see these two if I can once I get my GPW sold
> 
> I still like the Nice big hands of the GPW.


Both of those look very nice. I personally prefer the looks of the Oceanus. For some reason some of the buttons on the Astron look like they protrude out a bit too far. But maybe that's just me.

Anyhow, good luck selling your GPW and choosing another GPS watch!


----------



## Rostislav Persion

I think that each watch owner should read the manual for their watch. If someone asks a question about my watch, it is my pleasure to tell them. No one should have to read manuals for other people's watches. Whats so hard about sharing things you already know?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rostislav Persion said:


> How many seconds does it take to sych in T mode? .. The citizen does it in under 3 seconds..


I have noticed that this can vary somewhat depending on sky conditions. For ex, a lot of cloud cover or a storm may cause the sync to take longer. It normally happens much faster with clear skies. Mine typically will do a Time sync in about 10-12 seconds, though I think I have had that happen as fast as 5-7 seconds once or twice.


----------



## aalin13

les_garten said:


> It is down to these 2 for me I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are close in weight
> 
> Both are GPS, the Casio has Radio as well though
> 
> The Seiko has a Ceramic Bezel and in some case Ceramic links
> 
> They both are Uber $$$ IMO. The Seiko has a Chronograph that is usable and a Fuel Gauge on the dial. After having read the manuals the Seiko seems more straight forward and intuitive in it's interface.
> 
> I'm going to try and find someplace to try see these two if I can once I get my GPW sold
> 
> I still like the Nice big hands of the GPW.


I would recommend OCW-G1100 over the Oceanus that you have linked. The Oceanus that you linked uses the same module as the GPW and have the same 24 hour increment on the subdial and 24 minute stop watch. The OCW-G1100 uses the module from MTG-G1000D and is the new movement with the 12 hour increment subdial and 24 hours stop watch


----------



## aalin13

Time4Playnow said:


> I have noticed that this can vary somewhat depending on sky conditions. For ex, a lot of cloud cover or a storm may cause the sync to take longer. It normally happens much faster with clear skies. Mine typically will do a Time sync in about 10-12 seconds, though I think I have had that happen as fast as 5-7 seconds once or twice.


Mine is about the same, 10 seconds on a clear day, longer on cloudy day. I'd also like to add that when I'm in the city surrounded by tall buildings, it sometimes fails to sync no matter what I do. Whereas out in the suburbs with residential houses, it syncs in 10 seconds


----------



## les_garten

aalin13 said:


> I would recommend OCW-G1100 over the Oceanus that you have linked. The Oceanus that you linked uses the same module as the GPW and have the same 24 hour increment on the subdial and 24 minute stop watch. The OCW-G1100 uses the module from MTG-G1000D and is the new movement with the 12 hour increment subdial and 24 hours stop watch


Thanx, I added it to the list


----------



## cbkihong

Rostislav Persion said:


> How many seconds does it take to sych in T mode? .. The citizen does it in under 3 seconds..


Didn't specifically time it, impression was mine did that in around 10-15 seconds. But then, looks like GPS reception is not good in my area as it takes like 5-10 minutes for my phone to activate GPS as well.



Rostislav Persion said:


> I think that each watch owner should read the manual for their watch. If someone asks a question about my watch, it is my pleasure to tell them. *No one should have to read manuals for other people's watches. Whats so hard about sharing things you already know?*


Wouldn't have wanted to drag myself into this, but since you triggered that.

It is perfectly fine to ask questions. That's what forums is for. The key here is whether one has taken reasonable efforts in trying to find answers to obvious questions prior to posting one. That is considered good netiquette and has always been a common practice (if not a requirement) for most common newsgroups, forums, IRCs, etc. This is not quite enforced here but in some other communities they have little toleration in this regard, especially many technology-related communities. As Mike has previous mentioned, official manuals, FAQs, web search are considered resources one can use to research answers to obvious questions.

Imagine what happens if most people on a forum don't do that - the same kinds of questions being raised repeatedly and frequently. Assuming you are the one who answers the questions, would you still have the "pleasure" if many ask the same question, plainly obvious ones for which you have seen numerous times before? Visitors here are not paid to answer questions, with time contention with other personal engagements. If one can help save others' precious time, and thus letting them focus on questions that truly deserve their attention, that is a good gesture to help others help you.


----------



## loganhunter2009

Just got mine GPW 1000 1A at the G-Shock factory at Singapore and I love this watch. I can actually read the time at night with the super illumination led. I went to Vietnam and the watch updateD with the GPS fine.


----------



## loganhunter2009

The Beast in Paradise


----------



## Rostislav Persion

cbkihong said:


> Didn't specifically time it, impression was mine did that in around 10-15 seconds. But then, looks like GPS reception is not good in my area as it takes like 5-10 minutes for my phone to activate GPS as well.
> Wouldn't have wanted to drag myself into this, but since you triggered that.
> 
> It is perfectly fine to ask questions. That's what forums is for. The key here is whether one has taken reasonable efforts in trying to find answers to obvious questions prior to posting one. That is considered good netiquette and has always been a common practice (if not a requirement) for most common newsgroups, forums, IRCs, etc. This is not quite enforced here but in some other communities they have little toleration in this regard, especially many technology-related communities. As Mike has previous mentioned, official manuals, FAQs, web search are considered resources one can use to research answers to obvious questions.
> 
> Imagine what happens if most people on a forum don't do that - the same kinds of questions being raised repeatedly and frequently. Assuming you are the one who answers the questions, would you still have the "pleasure" if many ask the same question, plainly obvious ones for which you have seen numerous times before? Visitors here are not paid to answer questions, with time contention with other personal engagements. If one can help save others' precious time, and thus letting them focus on questions that truly deserve their attention, that is a good gesture to help others help you.


If the forum search feature was as powerful as google, I would just ask it a question... It's hard to come up with key words for some questions...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rostislav Persion said:


> If the forum search feature was as powerful as google, I would just ask it a question... It's hard to come up with key words for some questions...


You can actually use Google to search the forum and it works better than the forum's search feature, IMO.

Go to Google and type the following in the search box: site:forums.watchuseek.com/f17 keyword1 keyword2 keyword3

I normally just use two keywords and it works well, but 3 should be okay also.


----------



## Mike K

cbkihong said:


> It is perfectly fine to ask questions. That's what forums is for. The key here is whether one has taken reasonable efforts in trying to find answers to obvious questions prior to posting one. That is considered good netiquette and has always been a common practice (if not a requirement) for most common newsgroups, forums, IRCs, etc. This is not quite enforced here but in some other communities they have little toleration in this regard, especially many technology-related communities. As Mike has previous mentioned, official manuals, FAQs, web search are considered resources one can use to research answers to obvious questions.
> 
> Imagine what happens if most people on a forum don't do that - the same kinds of questions being raised repeatedly and frequently. Assuming you are the one who answers the questions, would you still have the "pleasure" if many ask the same question, plainly obvious ones for which you have seen numerous times before? Visitors here are not paid to answer questions, with time contention with other personal engagements. If one can help save others' precious time, and thus letting them focus on questions that truly deserve their attention, that is a good gesture to help others help you.


Exactly, and a very nice explanation! :-!

Even though discussion forums are often compared to real-life social gatherings, they're *not* the same. In a real life social situation someone might be happy to take 60 seconds to answer a couple of quick questions about their hobby (or in this case, their watch) but most people don't type as fast as they talk. ;-)

It's generally going to be more *efficient* for someone to spend five minutes hunting down an answer than it is for them to spend two minutes asking it, possibly waiting several hours waiting for someone to answer it, and then waiting for that someone to type up a reply. If a question is important enough for someone to ask, isn't it ALSO important enough that they probably want an answer sooner than later, or today instead of tomorrow?

It's also more polite for someone to look up the easy answers: if it's going to take them five minutes to hunt down the answer on their own OR it's going to take someone else five minutes to type out the answer, what makes that first person think that THEIR time is more valuable than that of the other person?

Obviously, the synergy changes slightly when it's a tougher question, that's NOT easy to find the answer to in two minutes -- but it's nice to know that the person asking the question has at least TRIED to find the answer themselves.



Time4Playnow said:


> You can actually use Google to search the forum and it works better than the forum's search feature, IMO.
> 
> Go to Google and type the following in the search box: site:forums.watchuseek.com/f17 keyword1 keyword2 keyword3
> 
> I normally just use two keywords and it works well, but 3 should be okay also.


This is a GREAT tip, since there really aren't enough (polite) words to describe how absolutely AWFUL the forum's own "search" feature really is! And since the search feature can't be "fixed" without overhauling all of the forum software, which is itself a HUGE undertaking, using Google as a work-around is the best solution so far! :-!

One small addition: using the "/f17" suffix in the search string directs Google to search the Casio G-Shock subforum -- leave that part off to search ALL of Watchuseek, including Casio SUB-FORUMS like "Articles and Tutorials" and "FAQ's."

I usually use the "/f17" myself about 99% of the time, but if I can't find my answer I'll try it again without. Sometimes the answers are hiding in those sub-forums or over in "ABC and Digital Watches" instead.


----------



## les_garten

Rostislav Persion said:


> If the forum search feature was as powerful as google, I would just ask it a question... It's hard to come up with key words for some questions...


When I am interested in buying something, it gets on my list. I then read the manual before I buy it. Or maybe I just need the weight of something, or dimensions. I read the manual.

One of the reasons I read the manual is that you may find something that could be a deal breaker for you. Or at least be an important consideration that you would need to know.

For instance I am looking at selling the GPW1000 and getting a Seiko Astron, which I found out in the manual does not automatically set itself for DST twice a year, you must do it manually. This came from reading the manual.

Also, you may go after one thing in the manual and stumble across something different which may in the end be more important to you.

It's quicker to me in the end to read the manual, rather than make a post in a forum, wait a few hours and repost asking why my questions weren't answered.

RTFM there's a reason why that phrase came about. You wouldn't have lasted 5 seconds in the Linux/UNIX world...


----------



## Mike K

les_garten said:


> One of the reasons I read the manual is that you may find something that could be a deal breaker for you. Or at least be an important consideration that you would need to know.
> <snip>
> Also, you may go after one thing in the manual and stumble across something different which may in the end be more important to you.


Exactly -- those manuals are a GREAT source of all kinds of information, and it's great that we can read them now without even buying the watch(es) in question, or having to go to the store to read them!



les_garten said:


> It's quicker to me in the end to read the manual, rather than make a post in a forum, wait a few hours and repost asking why my questions weren't answered.


Ummm...yeah...I'm not quite sure exactly HOW to congratulate you on your first questions here -- but the answers certainly WEREN'T in the manual, which is why it took so long to find them!  
_
"Those were really great, difficult and thought-provoking questions that you asked and -- unfortunately -- nobody *quite* knew the answers to them! Eventually it seemed like we collectively figured the answers out, but it definitely took a while! Many of us are probably simultaneously dreading *AND* looking forward to your next questions if they're of the same caliber, but you already set that bar pretty high -- that's going to be a tough first act to follow!" :-!_


----------



## les_garten

Mike K said:


> Exactly -- those manuals are a GREAT source of all kinds of information, and it's great that we can read them now without even buying the watch(es) in question, or having to go to the store to read them!
> 
> Ummm...yeah...I'm not quite sure exactly HOW to congratulate you on your first questions here -- but the answers certainly WEREN'T in the manual, which is why it took so long to find them!
> _
> "Those were really great, difficult and thought-provoking questions that you asked and -- unfortunately -- nobody *quite* knew the answers to them! Eventually it seemed like we collectively figured the answers out, but it definitely took a while! Many of us are probably simultaneously dreading *AND* looking forward to your next questions if they're of the same caliber, but you already set that bar pretty high -- that's going to be a tough first act to follow!" :-!_


I would only ask a question if I couldn't find the answer on my own. I got a lot of help with the answers here and appreciate all the help believe me!

_*"Feel free to ask any questions if you don't understand anything, we're here to help, but remember it's a sign of weakness" -- excerpt from the Les Garten handbook for Junior Data Engineers *_


----------



## aalin13

les_garten said:


> For instance I am looking at selling the GPW1000 and getting a Seiko Astron, which I found out in the manual does not automatically set itself for DST twice a year, you must do it manually. This came from reading the manual.


Just a FYI, the GPW-1000 will automatically update its DST, but if you are outside of the atomic radio zone, this is done via an internal calculation of DST switch dates, so if the government changes the DST rules, the watch will no longer update the time correctly. Not a problem if you live inside an atomic radio zone, but just thought I'd point out that it is not 100% dependable


----------



## jscho

I really like that black/gold version...


----------



## estongpuruntong

My GPW 1000T wants to join the group.










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 23 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 17 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 5 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 139 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

What is the best way to "wash" this watch ?

After a long trip I just came back from, where I was exposed to salt, mud, rain, hail, animals trying to eat the watch, other animals with lots of stinky fur, etc etc, I decided to "wash" the watch. Cuz I noticed that all the ridges were full of brown gunk.

I filled my sink at home with warm water (not hot), and I put regular Palmolive liquid handsoap, stirred it well, then placed my watch in there for about 2 hours.
When I took it out I rinsed it with more warm water, and voilla, it looks like new. I noticed that the buttons don't stick anylonger.

Was this correct ? or what do you guys suggest as an alternative method ?


----------



## JohnQFord

Robert Hoffmann said:


> What is the best way to "wash" this watch ?
> 
> After a long trip I just came back from, where I was exposed to salt, mud, rain, hail, animals trying to eat the watch, other animals with lots of stinky fur, etc etc, I decided to "wash" the watch. Cuz I noticed that all the ridges were full of brown gunk.
> 
> I filled my sink at home with warm water (not hot), and I put regular Palmolive liquid handsoap, stirred it well, then placed my watch in there for about 2 hours.
> When I took it out I rinsed it with more warm water, and voilla, it looks like new. I noticed that the buttons don't stick anylonger.
> 
> Was this correct ? or what do you guys suggest as an alternative method ?


If the environment was that immersive, you might want to remove the bezel & straps & complete the cleaning. :think:

Also, don't forget, beauty parlours all over the world are using Palmolive to soften hands [according to Madge] ... maybe the watch will wear 'softer' now ! :-d


----------



## les_garten

Robert Hoffmann said:


> What is the best way to "wash" this watch ?
> 
> After a long trip I just came back from, where I was exposed to salt, mud, rain, hail, animals trying to eat the watch, other animals with lots of stinky fur, etc etc, I decided to "wash" the watch. Cuz I noticed that all the ridges were full of brown gunk.
> 
> I filled my sink at home with warm water (not hot), and I put regular Palmolive liquid handsoap, stirred it well, then placed my watch in there for about 2 hours.
> When I took it out I rinsed it with more warm water, and voilla, it looks like new. I noticed that the buttons don't stick anylonger.
> 
> Was this correct ? or what do you guys suggest as an alternative method ?


I do a similar thing with my Rolex. I use Dawn Ultimate and a soft/usedToothbrush.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

JohnQFord said:


> If the environment was that immersive, you might want to remove the bezel & straps & complete the cleaning. :think:
> 
> Also, don't forget, beauty parlours all over the world are using Palmolive to soften hands [according to Madge] ... maybe the watch will wear 'softer' now ! :-d


it is ! wearing softer, now that you mentioned it. Slides instead of sticking to the skin.

But yeah, I asked in case there's a special "kit" one can buy, or in case I am doing something wrong and the soapy water (with low superficial tension) will seep into the crown, etc. i.e. possible errors in method.


----------



## Djhyper66

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*










Finally got one these watches...Pick it up off eBay. With buy it now price $375 and with my eBay bucks, it was at a unreal price !! Now off to pacparts.com to see what part to this watch I can swap out to make it my own little custom watch!! So excited tho!! Such a dope watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djhyper66

first mod done to this watch swap out the blue city bezel for a black one off pacparts.com 30 dollar mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr

Very good job ! |>
I think your GPW is now much more nicer than the original version.


----------



## Aydrian

Djhyper66 said:


> first mod done to this watch swap out the blue city bezel for a black one off pacparts.com 30 dollar mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, looking good. Can share did you change the bezel yourself? I am keen to do a similar mood on mine too.

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djhyper66

Aydrian said:


> Wow, looking good. Can share did you change the bezel yourself? I am keen to do a similar mood on mine too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


how to mod ur watch.

Tools : two small Allen wrenches, small screw driver , small flat head.

(You do not need to open up the back plate, also keep the big button in the lock position.)

Basically unscrew 4 flat screw on the face , take off the two side bezel pieces.

Take off the 5 screw around the bezel,

Use ur Allen wrench take off the screws for the straps , then use ur small screw driver to push the tube inside holding the straps on.

Now the hard part.******

Hold the watch on it side where your looking at the big dial button and get ur flat head screw driver, you basically plying the hard rubber bezel off from the big button side , the bezel need to be ply over the two buttons. It really hard and take a lot of force, take your time. Once one side is done the other side come off as well. It going be weird but the big button is squeezed in there so going seem weird plying it off.

** be careful the button might get bent slightly by plying the bezel off, but it easy to bend them back
With your hand .

With the bezel off you can ply off the blue city bezel and take off the tape and put it on your new one on pacparts.com cost 30 bucks.

Also you can buy a replacement metal bezel for 80 bucks if you mess up your bezel.

A forum member help me out with some his tips as well. Hope this helps


----------



## Aydrian

Djhyper66 said:


> how to mod ur watch.
> 
> Tools : two small Allen wrenches, small screw driver , small flat head.
> 
> (You do not need to open up the back plate, also keep the big button in the lock position.)
> 
> Basically unscrew 4 flat screw on the face , take off the two side bezel pieces.
> 
> Take off the 5 screw around the bezel,
> 
> Use ur Allen wrench take off the screws for the straps , then use ur small screw driver to push the tube inside holding the straps on.
> 
> Now the hard part.******
> 
> Hold the watch on it side where your looking at the big dial button and get ur flat head screw driver, you basically plying the hard rubber bezel off from the big button side , the bezel need to be ply over the two buttons. It really hard and take a lot of force, take your time. Once one side is done the other side come off as well. It going be weird but the big button is squeezed in there so going seem weird plying it off.
> 
> ** be careful the button might get bent slightly by plying the bezel off, but it easy to bend them back
> With your hand .
> 
> With the bezel off you can ply off the blue city bezel and take off the tape and put it on your new one on pacparts.com cost 30 bucks.
> 
> Also you can buy a replacement metal bezel for 80 bucks if you mess up your bezel.
> 
> A forum member help me out with some his tips as well. Hope this helps


Thanks a million Bro! Will try it out!

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Djhyper66 said:


> how to mod ur watch.
> 
> Tools : two small Allen wrenches, small screw driver , small flat head.
> 
> (You do not need to open up the back plate, also keep the big button in the lock position.)
> 
> Basically unscrew 4 flat screw on the face , take off the two side bezel pieces.
> 
> Take off the 5 screw around the bezel,
> 
> Use ur Allen wrench take off the screws for the straps , then use ur small screw driver to push the tube inside holding the straps on.
> 
> Now the hard part.******
> 
> Hold the watch on it side where your looking at the big dial button and get ur flat head screw driver, you basically plying the hard rubber bezel off from the big button side , the bezel need to be ply over the two buttons. It really hard and take a lot of force, take your time. Once one side is done the other side come off as well. It going be weird but the big button is squeezed in there so going seem weird plying it off.
> 
> ** be careful the button might get bent slightly by plying the bezel off, but it easy to bend them back
> With your hand .
> 
> With the bezel off you can ply off the blue city bezel and take off the tape and put it on your new one on pacparts.com cost 30 bucks.
> 
> Also you can buy a replacement metal bezel for 80 bucks if you mess up your bezel.
> 
> A forum member help me out with some his tips as well. Hope this helps


By the way, there are quite a few bezels on pacparts. Can I assume this bezel in the attached picture is the correct one?










Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djhyper66

Yup that the one. Just double check the picture at the top its not the blue bezel watch on top. Look like it tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian

Djhyper66 said:


> Yup that the one. Just double check the picture at the top its not the blue bezel watch on top. Look like it tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro! 
? ? ?

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

I just got mine, great watch IMHO


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 23 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 18 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2, Pete26)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 5 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 140 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kevio

I posted this on another thread but might as well share it here as well.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 23 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 19 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2, Pete26, Kevio)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 5 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 1 watch* (10-Dee-Q)

*
Together ............................................................ 141 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hasto092

G'day,
Was out and about today and saw a GPW 1000 for half price. Being a watch nut and impulse buyer I had to get it. Now to get to know it. I love its size and look forward to reading more on the forums to understand it better.


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 23 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 19 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2, Pete26, Kevio)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 5 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 2 watches* (10-Dee-Q, Hasto092)

*
Together ............................................................ 142 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong, Hasto092)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ToniDaTyga

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 24 watches (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, , Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal), ToniDaTyga

GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 19 watches (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2, Pete26, Kevio)

GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

GPW-1000T .......................................................... 5 watches (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong)

GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)

GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 2 watches (10-Dee-Q, Hasto092)

Together ............................................................ 142 watches

GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong, Hasto092)

Cheers, ToniDaTyga

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

I have been wearing this watch everyday for just under a year, it has performed and held up extremely well. I work around manufacturing equipment, grease, metal shavings, diesel engines, concrete, paint and dirt. I work outside alot and always do my own work on my home, vehicles and anything else I own.

Titanium 1000t Beast and Titanium Leatherman Charge.


----------



## deonprins88

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



NorCal_PWRstroke said:


> I have been wearing this watch everyday for just under a year, it has performed and held up extremely well. I work around manufacturing equipment, grease, metal shavings, diesel engines, concrete, paint and dirt. I work outside alot and always do my own work on my home, vehicles and anything else I own.
> 
> Titanium 1000t Beast and Titanium Leatherman Charge.


Hi, great story! How is the black coating on the buckle, strap keeper and bezel holding on? My GPW-1000T should be arriving next week, very exciting!


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



NorCal_PWRstroke said:


> I have been wearing this watch everyday for just under a year, it has performed and held up extremely well. I work around manufacturing equipment, grease, metal shavings, diesel engines, concrete, paint and dirt. I work outside alot and always do my own work on my home, vehicles and anything else I own.
> Titanium 1000t Beast and Titanium Leatherman Charge.


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

*Re: GPW : &quot;T H E B E A S T&quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



deonprins88 said:


> Hi, great story! How is the black coating on the buckle, strap keeper and bezel holding on? My GPW-1000T should be arriving next week, very exciting!


holding up very well for how much it rubs on metal wood solvents etc.
just took this pic tonight, I do wash it with a soft toothbrush and cold water every couple weeks, if its really dirty i use a very small spot of mild hand soap and luke warm water.


----------



## deonprins88

Awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## deonprins88

Just received my new Beast! Very exciting, wears slightly larger than my Rangeman, but very comfortable. I snapped some shots of it whilst still in pristine condition, cause I won't be taking this of my wrist for quite some time!

I got the 'T' version, so titanium and black parts like case back, buckle and keeper. Awesome looks, very stealthy..

Enjoy!


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 25 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 24 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal, ToniDaTyga)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 19 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2, Pete26, Kevio)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 6 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong, Deonprinns88)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 2 watches* (10-Dee-Q, Hasto092)

*
Together ............................................................ 144 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong, Hasto092, ToniDaTyga, Deonprinns88)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## loganhunter2009

Could you add me to the list of owners here as well?









GPW-1000-1ADR


----------



## Piowa

*GPW-1000-1B ..................................................... 29 watches* (Steelinox, Knives and Lint, D1cky986, John_Harrison, Bulldog1, Shms59, aRogue, Chrisboy, Wotch, Stan54, Emergency, Ericwanch, JSM9872, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, G-Shock Protection, Robert Hoffmann, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Woodville63, Volgofmr, Budikosu, Aalin13, Ky3mikael, Afterdarksg, Azigman)

*GPW-1000-1A ..................................................... 26 watches* (Gripmaster, Olyeller68, Timesurfer, Sleeman, GunSmoke16610, Meridian, Eric5964, Boska, Andyahs, Shaggy2002, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Togaflexed, Devastator01, JSM9872, Suaku, Haymant, Tropicscouser, Yoda2005, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Chicagoan, Loganhunter2009)

*GPW-1000-RAF ................................................... 24 watches* (LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Time4playnow, Timesurfer, Showtime240, D1cky986, Sengyoku, Raff_Christ, Chypmun77, RHJones, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Yto1312, Jantyc, Hein W, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Phantasm, Gizzmo, JohnQFord, Kawei, PPP, Shameless, Simonal)

*GPW-1000-4A ..................................................... 24 watches* (iJeff, Kawei, JonL, Timesurfer(2), Altan, D1cky986, Superflask, GeSte, Tgdtown, Raff_Christ, Aydrian, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Bobbyc02, Alanarkadia, Sheldon Cooper, Lqhakeem, Milloncobra, Cbkihong, Andyahs, Leedro, Simonal, ToniDaTyga)

*GPW-1000-2A ..................................................... 19 watches* (Gripmaster, Time4playnow, JonL, D1cky986, Erikm82, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Heuer_1153, GrafiXepressions, Mrcrooka1, Andyahs, Soulbridgemedia, TG8OH7, Kawei, Poovakkurussi, Lqhakeem, Veysern, Zf2, Pete26, Kevio)

*GPW-1000FC-1A9 ................................................. 8 watches* (Time4playnow, JonL, TG8OH7, Kawei, GilbertMark, Merlino, Haf, iCatchU)

*GPW-1000T .......................................................... 6 watches* (Lqhakeem, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Nemo, Estongpuruntong, Deonprinns88)

*GPW-1000TBS ....................................................... 4 watches* (Lqhakeem, Kawei, Raff_Christ, Neekg)

*GPW-1000V .......................................................... 3 watches* (Nemo, Psikat, Science451)
*
GPW-1000FC-1A ................................................... 2 watches* (10-Dee-Q, Hasto092)

*
Together ............................................................ 145 watches

*GGGGGPPPPPWWWWW - Kawei (5 watches)

GGGGPPPPWWWW - Timesurfer, D1cky986, Lqhakeem (4 watches)

GGGPPPWWW - Time4playnow, JonL, Raff_Christ, Andyahs (3 watches)

GGPPWW - Gripmaster, Mrcrooka1, JSM9872, TG8OH7, Nemo, Simonal (2 watches)

GPW - iJeff, LukeDuke100, Cbrbamby09, Steelinox, Knives and Lint, Olyeller68, Showtime240, Altan, John_Harrison, Sleeman, Superflask, Sengyoku, GeSte, Tgdtown, GunSmoke16610, Erikm82, Chypmun77, RHJones, FilipinoTimeIsOnTime, Bulldog1, Scottydoesnt, Adam020, Shms59, aRogue, Meridian, Yto1312, Jantyc, Eric5964, Chrisboy, Hein W, Boska, Wotch, Flyjakey, VigilantRaven, Shaggy2002, Emergency, Phantasm, Heuer_1153, Nelamvr6, Drash11, Gizzmo, GrafiXepressions, Aydrian, 10-Dee-Q, Foxman2k, Ericwanch, Steven68, Rwhite692, Bulldog, Soulbridgemedia, Togaflexed, PeeDee, Fendushi, G-Frank, Mudman, Ryan Bishop, Bobbyc02, Devastator01, G-Shock Protection, Suaku, GilbertMark, Haymant, Robert Hoffmann, Alanarkadia, Dwsjr50, Greyburn, Merlino, Tropicscouser, Woodville63, PPP, Sheldon Cooper, Haf, Poovakkurussi, iCatchU, Volgofmr, Shameless, Veysern, Yoda2005, JohnQFord, Budikosu, Milloncobra, RedHerringHack, Badboy_ahiru, Aalin13, NorCal_PWRstroke, Terrygls, Neekg, Ky3mikael, Cbkihong, Zf2, Afterdarksg, Psikat, Chicagoan, Azigman, Leedro (1 watch, Estongpuruntong, Hasto092, ToniDaTyga, Deonprinns88)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ToniDaTyga

The Beast has a new look... Introducing my modded Gpw1000-4a! 

























Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## mtb2104

Report for duty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Report for duty


Terrific one mtb2104  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mtb2104

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Terrific one mtb2104  Enjoy
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Tom!

I have been debating on getting this one for awhile...
1. The price is.. well.. you know 
2. Functions are basic & minimal
3. Size is HUGE
4. Missing that Home Time - World Time swap thing..

But...
1. I am an accuracy freak... given that radio waves are hard to get here in Singapore (and I do use JJY simulator once awhile), GPS watch was the only way to satisfy my OCD 
2. MR-G was an option, but somehow I find the ruggedness of a G and the refinement of the watch doesn't really match up (this is purely personal)
3. MT-G has all the options I want, but it's too squarish & large for my tiny wrist
4. Non-Ti versions of GPWs were awesome too (and I really LOVE the aged ion-plated look too!), but for a watch with such a huge footprint, lighter is always better (again, personal preference)
5. TBS was all-darn-nice, but the gold buckles were not aged ion-plated!

So I end up with the 1000T..... 

Oh ya, it felt awesome to be able to get a GPS sync when riding my Duc to work this morning! (OCD alert!)


----------



## chicagoan

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



mtb2104 said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> I have been debating on getting this one for awhile...
> 1. The price is.. well.. you know
> 2. Functions are basic & minimal
> 3. Size is HUGE
> 4. Missing that Home Time - World Time swap thing..
> 
> But...
> 1. I am an accuracy freak... given that radio waves are hard to get here in Singapore (and I do use JJY simulator once awhile), GPS watch was the only way to satisfy my OCD
> 2. MR-G was an option, but somehow I find the ruggedness of a G and the refinement of the watch doesn't really match up (this is purely personal)
> 3. MT-G has all the options I want, but it's too squarish & large for my tiny wrist
> 4. Non-Ti versions of GPWs were awesome too (and I really LOVE the aged ion-plated look too!), but for a watch with such a huge footprint, lighter is always better (again, personal preference)
> 5. TBS was all-darn-nice, but the gold buckles were not aged ion-plated!
> 
> So I end up with the 1000T.....
> 
> Oh ya, it felt awesome to be able to get a GPS sync when riding my Duc to work this morning! (OCD alert!)


Plus when you wear this watch you feel like you are the man


----------



## alpinewus

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Anybody knows the width of the bracelet on *GPW-1000FC-1A?

*Thanks


----------



## ToniDaTyga

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



alpinewus said:


> Anybody knows the width of the bracelet on *GPW-1000FC-1A?
> 
> *Thanks


Hope this helps https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1700202

Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## alpinewus

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



ToniDaTyga said:


> Hope this helps GPW1000 - Customisation of the Beast (work in progress)
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon...


Wonder if the bracelet would have the same measurements


----------



## ToniDaTyga

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



alpinewus said:


> Wonder if the bracelet would have the same measurements


It looked like 28.5 mm lug width.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Djhyper66 said:


> first mod done to this watch swap out the blue city bezel for a black one off pacparts.com 30 dollar mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the bezel. Will post pics of my mod soon!

Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## Riddik

G'day from down under. Checking in also with my RAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddik

Picture 2 .. Looks awesome in the sunshine with the red shining through the band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

1000t with a recent 1959 Baby Wilton 825 Vise restoration that I did


----------



## Mattthefish

Any opinions on the GPW-1000-1ACR? Is this last year's model? It seems to be easy to find at a good discount. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnark1ll

Hey all..

First post..and thought Id join 'The Beast' crew..since erm..I had to have 2.

I got the RAF edition at the start of the year, have LOVED it the whole time, but then they went and released a Black and Gold version, which happens to be my favourite colour combination. So I saved up and got one of those as well...and it is the one I wear all the time now.....

Anyway...Im lucky enough to have some very nice watches, and my daily wearer was a Breitling Aerospace for 10 years plus...but the GPW 1000 has relegated them all to the draw!

Im no photographer..and the GB one I just took then..maybe Ill take a better one of the Black and Gold...I was so glad when it arrived to find that ti is not 'blingy' at all. (and I also have actually the puniest wrists possible on a man....and my chums would deff take the piss if it looked too big...as they did with my Breitling Cosmonaute!..but nope..they all COVET the GPW 1000!...as do we all!)















Well the watch deserves better than those images.....but just for the purposes of claiming my spot on The Thread of Awesomeness'...I hope they suffice!

Im sure Ill be seeing you all around anyway, thanks all by the way for many pieces of advice Ive had from the forum for several years, that Ive been lurking.

Cheers!


----------



## Mattthefish

I'm glad to see it looks good on a small wrist! Mine will be here Monday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnark1ll

You are going to love it : D

Have you seen one in real life yet?

I bought my first one, the RAF edition, totally blind, being attracted to the technology and accuracy above all (doing a lot of travelling and taking flying lessons means Im squarely in the target market for this thing)....I was looking for a G-Shock after me and a friend were reminiscing about how unstoppable they were back in our military days, so I checked out the current range..and came across the GPW-1000.....

I was a bit nervous about the 'big watch on a thin wrist' syndrome...but it all fell away the moment I opened the box and found this work of art.

Its almost like an optical illusion actually....when I take it off to give someone to look at..its THEN they say 'its a huge (and quite heavy) watch'....never when its on my wrist. Also its when they actually hold it they cease with the '£800 for a Casio G shock?..you must be mad?' (pric of the Black and Gold version in the UK sadly ; O)....as it doesnt look all that flash...but when its in your hands, its immediately apparent that its a top quality piece of watchmaking.

As I said in my first post..if it was really ludicrously large, my chums would take the piss....the Breitling Cosmonaute is actually about the same size as this (thought its mostly actual watch face).....and I was mocked mercilessly for it.

Anyway....I think it highly unlikely you willl regret your purchase!


----------



## Time4Playnow

gnark1ll said:


> You are going to love it : D
> 
> Have you seen one in real life yet?
> 
> I bought my first one, the RAF edition, totally blind, being attracted to the technology and accuracy above all (doing a lot of travelling and taking flying lessons means Im squarely in the target market for this thing)....I was looking for a G-Shock after me and a friend were reminiscing about how unstoppable they were back in our military days, so I checked out the current range..and came across the GPW-1000.....
> 
> I was a bit nervous about the 'big watch on a thin wrist' syndrome...but it all fell away the moment I opened the box and found this work of art.
> 
> Its almost like an optical illusion actually....when I take it off to give someone to look at..its THEN they say 'its a huge (and quite heavy) watch'....never when its on my wrist. Also its when they actually hold it they cease with the '£800 for a Casio G shock?..you must be mad?' (pric of the Black and Gold version in the UK sadly ; O)....as it doesnt look all that flash...but when its in your hands, its immediately apparent that its a top quality piece of watchmaking.
> 
> As I said in my first post..if it was really ludicrously large, my chums would take the piss....the Breitling Cosmonaute is actually about the same size as this (thought its mostly actual watch face).....and I was mocked mercilessly for it.
> 
> Anyway....I think it highly unlikely you willl regret your purchase!


Great post! Welcome to the forum, and congrats on both of your GPWs!! :-!

At one time I had 3 GPWs, recently sold 2 and now am down to one, but it's a good one -- the RAF version!! :-!:-! I love its color scheme with the grey resin, and think the 'red jelly' carbon fiber insert makes it just about the coolest-looking band I've ever seen on a g-shock!! 

And yes, when you hold a GPW in your hands, you can feel and see the quality in it, and it's THEN you understand how it can be so much more money than many other Gs...

I'm glad you aren't 'mocked mercilessly' for your GPWs! :-!


----------



## coinup

There is nine white numbers, numbered one to nine with a dot next to them, what are they????


----------



## coinup

Newbie to casio g-shock watches.

GPW-1000-1AER


----------



## gnark1ll

coinup said:


> There is nine white numbers, numbered one to nine with a dot next to them, what are they????


They are for the 1/20 0.05 seconds!

The second hand only spins round for 30 secs and then stops at 12...then, when you stop the timing....the second hand spins round (very fast..one revolution of the second hand = 1 second....serious little motor in there!) to mark the 1/20 0.05sec...

Once you get used to it..you can read the timing to that 1000th of a second instantly.....it takes getting used to though, unlike with a digital...but once you know the layout....its fine!


----------



## gnark1ll

Thanks for the welcome!
You pointed out one of the main things I prefer and wish was on the GPW-1000GB-1AER (asides my personal preference for the much darker general look.....its really JET black...as much as I loved teh RAF grey,,,,based on the RAFs actual tactical colour scheme of course.....).....but I also loved that red backing on the strap. 

I happen to think it would really look cool on the jet black strap too.

Its kind of very dark grey on the black and gold one. Still subtly see through though....to demonstrate our Carbon to folk that question the possibility of a carbon fibre watch strap (this has happened to me....people think it is exclusively a RIGID substance...ahem .until they witness the glory of the GravityMaster : D)

Also great to find Im not the only one mad enough to own more than one! (I think its likely my RAF will get sold to be honest.....though I dont want to part with it......it will certainly go if Casio go and make another GPW that I must have.....like a Burton Snowboards one or something : P)

I would put it up for absolute Top Dollar though.....to discourage buyers : D

Well...Im working on a better photo of the GB.....Hopefully it will convince some more people to get it, as no pic Ive seen yet does it justice...but then that goes for the RAF and all the rest of them actually!


----------



## Mattthefish

Add me to the list 










GPW-1000-1ACR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnark1ll

Congrats : D

They really are something in real life hey?


----------



## rock strongo

I'm in too!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed

My new GPW-1000-1A Gravitymaster GPS Hybrid:


----------



## Glockcubed

My new Mudmaster GWG-1000B-1ADR:


----------



## Piowa

I "liked" it, but wrong thread.


----------



## Nemo

Guns in f17.... Things are getting strange.


----------



## VigilantRaven

Nemo said:


> Guns in f17.... Things are getting strange.


I'm sure you'll get over it.


----------



## Nemo

I hope we will be able to post naked girls soon. To each his own.


----------



## Nemo

VigilantRaven said:


> I'm sure you'll get over it.


I'll do a double post since there seems to be no more moderators...

I have posted 1000 messages on this forum.

You have posted only 38.
Your friend with gun picture only 25.

They are rules on f17. And we respect them. 
Why can't you?

I do own weapons and mostly knives. 
(my blog is "Nemo Knives Review") 
I follow the forum's rules and I don't post pictures of my Casio with my Spyderco's even when they got carbon fiber handles. 
So no. I won't get over it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Nemo said:


> I'll do a double post since there seems to be no more moderators...


You want more Mods? That's refreshing.

Since self-moderation efforts have been less than effective I'll take it from here.


----------



## SamQue

My GWP-1000FC arrived yesterday. Thought I would try the bracelet instead of the strap. Bracelet was very easy to size. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## SamQue

I am very satisfied with the watch but my only concern with the gold color city bezel and gold color screws. A bit concerned they may be proaned to scratches. If anyone has experience with this material, please let me know. Although I have a 7-1/4" wrist, it doesn't appear to be too large.


----------



## corn18

Got mine a couple weeks ago. Love it. But it has competition now.


----------



## Time4Playnow

SamQue said:


> I am very satisfied with the watch but my only concern with the gold color city bezel and gold color screws. A bit concerned they may be proaned to scratches. If anyone has experience with this material, please let me know. Although I have a 7-1/4" wrist, it doesn't appear to be too large.


I owned that 1000FC for awhile. It did not see any rough duty, and did not receive any scratches to the gold bits. (or anywhere else, except slight scratches on the bracelet clasp) With the way the city code ring is sunken down in, it is unlikely to get scratched, I think. Screws also. The bezel is more likely to take any contact with anything. I think I have seen a photo or two where guys have put a small scratch or ding in the metal bezel, but even doing that would probably take quite a whack to cause those results...


----------



## CivicRydr

titanium one for me too


----------



## Spyharpy

Looks like we're on a titanium roll. I just got mine in yesterday. I owned the RAF version when it came out but had trouble warming up to the size and weight. I sold it shortly thereafter. Recently I got a few Mudmasters and the size I got used to. The titanium GPW is indeed lighter by a half ounce and I can feel it. Since I have a PRW-6014H with the black on white with great contrast, this one fits right in.


----------



## milloncobra

Check this bad boy out!!!! i like it!


----------



## Piowa

All 12 variations on one picture









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

Keep it today
Gpw1000 vfc


----------



## sweetsaint

guys, i am looking for a gpw1000 used, shoot me an inbox, thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Holy crap I love this watch! It's one of the coolest watches I've ever owned, and I've owned hundreds and hundreds.

The fit and finish is very, very high at this price point. The quality of the parts is higher than I could ask for. All around, it's an incredible watch.

The quality of the plastics and metals is just awesome. The fusion of them together looks incredible. It's really enjoyable to just look at and marvel at all of the design work that went into it.

I was concerned about the blue bezel trim and "G-Shock Protection" writing on the bezel being a little too loud and cheesy. The blue is very subtle and only visible when there's a glare off of it. And the G-Shock text is not as bright white as the dial markers. It's like a light creamy gray.

When I got it, I first noticed that the hour hand was about 10 seconds ahead of where it should be. In other words, at 50 seconds on the dial, the minute hand was on the next marker. Well, low and behold, there's a way to fix that! In fact, before manually fixing it you can run an automatic calibration. The auto calibrate fixed mine perfectly. The manual says it will self-correct, which is amazing, but I was too impatient.

Anyway, another awesome G-Shock that makes me ask, "what in the **** have I been doing with all of these expensive auto and mechanical watches!?!?"


----------



## Devil13

I've got one on the way - So excited


----------



## STavros78

Devil13 said:


> I've got one on the way - So excited


Congrats which colourway? The A1 one?


----------



## meatgun

Gravitymaster hanging with some knives and old people watches.. and in its natural element... posing with a giant autographed photo of Reba while out mantiqueing with the misses.

<pic removed by moderator>


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ LOL


----------



## Devil13

STavros78 said:


> Congrats which colourway? The A1 one?


Yep standard. Big fan of the red with the blue. I see it as a toned down version of my red Mudmaster


----------



## bow

Goldie of mine...


----------



## Robotaz

Devil13 said:


> Yep standard. Big fan of the red with the blue. I see it as a toned down version of my red Mudmaster


Yeah me, too.


----------



## sweetsaint

guys anyone has an used gpw1000?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

sweetsaint said:


> guys anyone has an used gpw1000?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Did you check the for sale thread? This one might still be available:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-casio-gpw-1000-2ajf-3596354.html


----------



## Robotaz

I cannot find a single wrist shot of the GPW-1000TBS-1A in the G-Shock forum. What gives?


----------



## Devil13

My BEAST has arrived:









Setting this up seems like a nightmare compared to the Mudmaster. Any quick tips?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Devil13 said:


> My BEAST has arrived:
> 
> Setting this up seems like a nightmare compared to the Mudmaster. Any quick tips?


Congrats!! Looks nice!

Setup - actually it's easy! Crown out to 1st click sets your world time zone (city). Crown to 2nd click sets your local timezone city.

Press and hold lower right button until second hand points to "Time" for a GPS Time sync; or till second hand points to "T&P" for a full GPS time and position sync.

Not much else to do!


----------



## Time4Playnow

You might find this link to be helpful: Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO

(there is more than just the manual there - also some helpful web pages)


----------



## Devil13

Thanks!!


----------



## cbkihong

Well, I understand Piowa has apparently been tired counting the beasts. :-d But well, the party must go on anyway.

Here's my second beast, GPW-1000VFC-1A with aged IP bezel treatment (and bracelet, the main reason I bought that).


----------



## jomar

Congrats!!! That's nice watch I like the bracelet and the gold i thinking to get the gpw 1000VFC or gpw 1000GB can't decide


----------



## cbkihong

jomar said:


> Congrats!!! That's nice watch I like the bracelet and the gold i thinking to get the gpw 1000VFC or gpw 1000GB can't decide


gpw 1000GB has no bracelet. Or try GPW-1000FC-1A9.


----------



## H_J_R_

Seriously lusting over the GPW-1000V lately. Doesnt help i can get it for about 600 new. Still a little on the fence about the lug2lug for my 7,5 inch wrist. I was wondering if you guys know if the hour markers on this model are lumed just like the other GPWS? And if it is equally as strong. Thanks for your replies!










gr, HJR


----------



## cbkihong

H_J_R_ said:


> Seriously lusting over the GPW-1000V lately. Doesnt help i can get it for about 600 new. Still a little on the fence about the lug2lug for my 7,5 inch wrist. I was wondering if you guys know if the hour markers on this model are lumed just like the other GPWS? And if it is equally as strong. Thanks for your replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr, HJR


According to Piowa's previous counts Nemo has one. Try PM him to confirm. I believe it is similar to that of my VFC, that only the tip part of the hourly markers (the part which rests on the ring) has the lume, unlike some other GPWs that have the lume that covers the entire marker.


----------



## H_J_R_

cbkihong said:


> According to Piowa's previous counts Nemo has one. Try PM him to confirm. I believe it is similar to that of my VFC, that only the tip part of the hourly markers (the part which rests on the ring) has the lume, unlike some other GPWs that have the lume that covers the entire marker.


Thanks. Already messaged him yesterday. Yea that was my guess as well, only the raised parts. I love the stealthy look but i am a lume addict as well . Thx again.
gr, HJR


----------



## mharris660

I have one on the way! Is it easy to switch between time zones?


----------



## Robotaz

mharris660 said:


> I have one on the way! Is it easy to switch between time zones?


Depends. Mine varies from a minute to several. It's not like a GPS or satellite radio receiver just picking up a signal. Takes a bit longer.


----------



## mharris660

Thanks, I'm a fan of a dual time display which I don't think has. My Frogman and Mudman do though. I'm heading to the Cook Islands next month and deciding on what to take.


----------



## Time4Playnow

mharris660 said:


> Thanks, I'm a fan of a dual time display which I don't think has. My Frogman and Mudman do though. I'm heading to the Cook Islands next month and deciding on what to take.


It is very easy, and pretty fast, to switch time zones on the GPW. Just pull out the crown, select your new timezone city, and you're done! You don't have to use the GPS function to do this.


----------



## Robotaz

Oh well of course it's easy if you want to use the functionality that most G-Shocks have. I assumed the point was to utilize the GPS. Carry on.


----------



## cbkihong

The new "rose gold" theme from December release, in case anyone might be interested. Only 500 worldwide, and yet another with aged IP. The colors look generally fine to me, except I found the red inner strap a bit odd on first glance.









(Source: g-shock.jp)


----------



## ZJAZZ

More I look at this Beast, more I want it!!! Do I need another G??? No- but if a good Christmas deal will come then I might get one. It is an awesome watch!!! I wonder if it's possible to plastidip the bezel so writings will be black as well as plastidip would prevent the scratches on the most affordable 1AJF. How easy/hard it is to separate the bezel on these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Can anyone suggest a watch box that has big enough compartments to hold the Beast? I'm sure that its no surprise to anyone on here that the Gshock addiction can get out of hand! Would like to consolidate all of them in one box. I found this one that should fit the bill but can't be sure without trying it out:

XL Watch Box for Large Watches | High Clearance Top | Tech Swiss Organizers

Worried that the thickness of the watch might not allow the lid to close. Thanks in advance for any comments or suggestions.


----------



## Robotaz

You don't want one with drawers. That I can tell you.


----------



## WES51

Today I had the opportunity check out the GPW 1000. It was a jaw dropping moment!

Wow!

This watch is awesome. Pictures do not do justice to this watch by far.


----------



## Robotaz

WES51 said:


> Today I had the opportunity check out the GPW 1000. It was a jaw dropping moment!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> This watch is awesome. Pictures do not do justice to this watch by far.


Yep. If you get one that matches the bracelet you're in for another surprise on top of your first one.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> Today I had the opportunity check out the GPW 1000. It was a jaw dropping moment!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> This watch is awesome. Pictures do not do justice to this watch by far.


This innocent comment by Wes has caused me to re-think possibly selling my GPW-1000RAF...! :-d I agree with Wes, it IS an awesome watch. And the RAF version, in particular, is very special, with the grey resin and "red jelly" underside of the band thru which the carbon fiber is visible. :-! I have decided to keep it in the collection, for now. Gotta have at least ONE GPW in the collection! (I did sell two others) It truly is a great example of a premium G!! Thanks Wes!

Just updated my RAF with the "Leap Second" data today. MR-G also. Now, those are the only two GPS-capable watches in my collection.


----------



## jomar

cbkihong said:


> The new "rose gold" theme from December release, in case anyone might be interested. Only 500 worldwide, and yet another with aged IP. The colors look generally fine to me, except I found the red inner strap a bit odd on first glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: g-shock.jp)


. Here it's


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ Looks great! Love it!


----------



## Devil13

Is there a metal bracelet that goes with the gpw-1000-1a?


----------



## Robotaz

Devil13 said:


> Is there a metal bracelet that goes with the gpw-1000-1a?


Plastic and metal. Very light. Very nice.


----------



## Devil13

Any idea where I could pick one up? - Thanks


----------



## Robotaz

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



Devil13 said:


> Any idea where I could pick one up? - Thanks


http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087153865

Says not in stock, but you can call and ask what's up.


----------



## Devil13

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Thanks - Checked there earlier but couldn't find it.


----------



## STavros78

Damn i need a Beast asap and i blame all of u for that .....LOL


----------



## kevio

First posted this picture on the WRUW for today, Jan 20, 2017, and thought that I should share it here too. It's been a while since I've worn it but having it on really reminded me about how much I love this watch.

I wanted to take it apart to clean underneath the bezel abut couldn't find anything online so I just threw caution into the wind and started taking it apart slowly to get at the individual case and bezel parts for cleaning. It almost feels like new now...except for the slight cracking on the strap.


----------



## Spyharpy

Rescue Red.


----------



## Robotaz

kevio said:


> It almost feels like new now...except for the slight cracking on the strap.


Have you talked to Casio about that? Doesn't sound right on such an expensive quartz watch. I would think that they'd replace it.


----------



## kevio

Robotaz said:


> Have you talked to Casio about that? Doesn't sound right on such an expensive quartz watch. I would think that they'd replace it.


No, haven't thought about that since it seems to be a common problem. Maybe I should.


----------



## Robotaz

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



Robotaz said:


> http://www.pacparts.com/part.cfm?sku=91087153865
> 
> Says not in stock, but you can call and ask what's up.


Not to spam, but the bracelet is back in stock. Shows one.


----------



## kevio

You can also get it from Tiktox.com for a bit cheaper, approximately $86. Unfortunately they only have two in stock so if you want one, gotta move fast.

Tiktox GPW-1000 Bracelet


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...


----------



## jomar

How about this limited edition GPW 1000RG


----------



## STavros78

I can participate in the "Beast Club"


----------



## ocddave

My trusty GPW-1000T-1A ;-)


----------



## Watchdiver

Wow I am amazed that this thread is stil active, but okay! I give you my GPW-1000V-1AER. Probably one of the less popular variants of this brute Casio type. Nevertheless a stealth beauty in my opinion.







A closer shot from the beast attacking my small wrist.







And one from not so close to show it's size.







The lume is great. It's not to crowdy, but reserved and to the point. Great lume!







Hope you like the pictures. These are taken with my mobile phone. 
This watch is on my wrist from the date I bought it. Unfortunately for my automatic divers though.
Secretly thinking about another beast: GWG-1000MH-1AER, the Maharishi Mudmaster. I almost feel guilty about it, because I already have this GPW vintage beauty.


----------



## kevio

Just made a few changes to my GPW-1000-2A. Although the original strap wasn't too uncomfortable, the keeper was always too loose and didn't hold the extra length in place too well. Although I loved the way that the band looked with the navy blue on the outside and orange on the inside, it wasn't always the most comfortable and it was starting to crack, like many others out there. So, I decided to give the GPW specific combi bracelet a try. I finally got the matching bezel from Pacparts and was able to do the swap fairly quickly.

I miss the unique look of the -2A but the combi is really comfortable. The original bezel and strap will go into storage for now but the comfort of the combi is quite good. It's also a bit more discreet looking, as much as a watch of this size can, as it's almost all blacked out except for a few highlights.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kevio said:


> Just made a few changes to my GPW-1000-2A. Although the original strap wasn't too uncomfortable, the keeper was always too loose and didn't hold the extra length in place too well. Although I loved the way that the band looked with the navy blue on the outside and orange on the inside, it wasn't always the most comfortable and it was starting to crack, like many others out there. So, I decided to give the GPW specific combi bracelet a try. I finally got the matching bezel from Pacparts and was able to do the swap fairly quickly.
> 
> I miss the unique look of the -2A but the combi is really comfortable. The original bezel and strap will go into storage for now but the comfort of the combi is quite good. It's also a bit more discreet looking, as much as a watch of this size can, as it's almost all blacked out except for a few highlights.


Looks good!!!

I have the combi bracelet on order for my 1000-2A, as well as the orange strap! With the orange highlights the 2A already has, I actually think the orange strap will look good with it. And I used to have the FC model GPW, so I know how nice the bracelet is. I might look into getting the black bezel like you did - looks very nice!


----------



## STavros78

Cmon Kevio and T4Pn just show some mercy to our wallets we want it badly


----------



## gocchin

With the announcement of the GPW-2000, prices for the current gen have begun dropping here in Japan.

Picked up this used *GPW-1000-2AJF *in Tokyo last night for just under 300 USD.

Better late than never!


----------



## kevio

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> I have the combi bracelet on order for my 1000-2A, as well as the orange strap! With the orange highlights the 2A already has, I actually think the orange strap will look good with it. And I used to have the FC model GPW, so I know how nice the bracelet is. I might look into getting the black bezel like you did - looks very nice!


Evil minds think alike! > I was thinking the same way as well. Almost ordered the orange strap but instead with the combi because of comfort concerns. You'll have to share pictures when you get the strap on the -2A. I'm sure that it looks excellent with the navy blue bezel.


----------



## Robotaz

gocchin said:


> With the announcement of the GPW-2000, prices for the current gen have begun dropping here in Japan.
> 
> Picked up this used *GPW-1000-2AJF *in Tokyo last night for just under 300 USD.
> 
> Better late than never!


I think after a brief dip that the prices will go up as supply goes down.

GPW-2000 is a gimmicky watch. I don't see it going anywhere. I could be wrong, but I'll be very surprised if it's successful.


----------



## SamQue

kevio said:


> Just made a few changes to my GPW-1000-2A. Although the original strap wasn't too uncomfortable, the keeper was always too loose and didn't hold the extra length in place too well. Although I loved the way that the band looked with the navy blue on the outside and orange on the inside, it wasn't always the most comfortable and it was starting to crack, like many others out there. So, I decided to give the GPW specific combi bracelet a try. I finally got the matching bezel from Pacparts and was able to do the swap fairly quickly.
> 
> I miss the unique look of the -2A but the combi is really comfortable. The original bezel and strap will go into storage for now but the comfort of the combi is quite good. It's also a bit more discreet looking, as much as a watch of this size can, as it's almost all blacked out except for a few highlights.


I have the GPW1000FC-1A9 and have found the composite bracelet very comfortable to wear. I have considered changing the gold inner bezel (city) bezel with a black city bezel as well as changing the four gold screws at 2, 4, 8 & 10. I've found the parts at PatParts. I was curious as to if it was difficult to change them out. Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## STavros78

gocchin said:


> With the announcement of the GPW-2000, prices for the current gen have begun dropping here in Japan.
> 
> Picked up this used *GPW-1000-2AJF *in Tokyo last night for just under 300 USD.
> 
> Better late than never!


Thats an amazing price u got there.Congrats....and yes iam a bit jealous...ok not so bit damn full jealous hahahahahahha


----------



## kevio

SamQue said:


> I have the GPW1000FC-1A9 and have found the composite bracelet very comfortable to wear. I have considered changing the gold inner bezel (city) bezel with a black city bezel as well as changing the four gold screws at 2, 4, 8 & 10. I've found the parts at PatParts. I was curious as to if it was difficult to change them out. Thanks in advance for your opinions.


The entire process to change the screws and bezel is quite easy. The bezel ring is held in place by double sided tape so you'll have to order that as well.

To to get the bezel off, you need to remove the four screws on top and all the screws on the sides. Don't forget to wrap your screwdriver with some tape to keep from damaging the screws on top and keep them pristine. Then you just pry the bezel off from the bottom.

The inner bezel looks like it can be prized off and easily replaced. I haven't replaced mine so I don't know if there is an easy way of aligning the inner bezel to the case. So you might want to make some notes and take a lot of reference pictures before you get started. Getting the main bezel back on is a pain. Good luck with that.


----------



## SamQue

kevio said:


> The entire process to change the screws and bezel is quite easy. The bezel ring is held in place by double sided tape so you'll have to order that as well.
> 
> To to get the bezel off, you need to remove the four screws on top and all the screws on the sides. Don't forget to wrap your screwdriver with some tape to keep from damaging the screws on top and keep them pristine. Then you just pry the bezel off from the bottom.
> 
> The inner bezel looks like it can be prized off and easily replaced. I haven't replaced mine so I don't know if there is an easy way of aligning the inner bezel to the case. So you might want to make some notes and take a lot of reference pictures before you get started. Getting the main bezel back on is a pain. Good luck with that.


Thank you for the thorough reply. Although I can probably do it, I might just put it up for sale and purchase another version. I'm afraid I might do damage to it. Thanks again.


----------



## Aydrian

SamQue said:


> Thank you for the thorough reply. Although I can probably do it, I might just put it up for sale and purchase another version. I'm afraid I might do damage to it. Thanks again.


Hi, I have actually changed the default gold inner bezel to a black bezel and changed the strap to a bracelet so that it doesn't look too out-of-place in the office.

The steps are not hard, but there are some steps which involves a lot of force.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

My choice


----------



## CivicRydr

View attachment _POW1102.jpg


----------



## ZJAZZ

Placed an order!!! This BEAST is coming home soon!!!!!


----------



## ZJAZZ

And the BEAST is finally home!!!!
What an amazing watch!!!!! Love it!!!!
-


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leodavism

While I recognize that the GPW-1000 is a bit larger, surely the nickname "The Beast" is more fitting to the GWG-1000. As a proud new Mudmaster owner, I must insist that you all cease use of the mis-appropriated nickname at once and immediately apply it to the more deserving watch. LOL

Seriously, the Gravitymaster seems awesome and is likely on my hit list at some point. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Leodavism said:


> While I recognize that the GPW-1000 is a bit larger, surely the nickname "The Beast" is more fitting to the GWG-1000. As a proud new Mudmaster owner, I must insist that you all cease use of the mis-appropriated nickname at once and immediately apply it to the more deserving watch. LOL
> 
> Seriously, the Gravitymaster seems awesome and is likely on my hit list at some point.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The GPW is definitely more watch that the GWG. Bigger and heavier.


----------



## ronniek

Hi can anyone please help, i recently had my watch battery and reseal at Berry's and the watch was not tightened properly and the link/screw came out. My watch fell on the pavement has now has scruff's and damage to it. Can anyone advise if the repair work at jewellers is guaranteed? My watch was a birthday present and has a lot of sentimental value.


----------



## ZJAZZ

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



Robotaz said:


> The GPW is definitely more watch that the GWG. Bigger and heavier.


To be honest, for me it is hard to say which one is more watch. Love em both. Both watches has that super premium feel to it. Mudmaster has much more features so it may be considered "more" watch. But GPW has some fantastic small elements such as very bright led light comparing to MM (with gradient on/off feature), or metal bezel around the watch, which makes it more "luxury" feel I guess? I also like more pointy hands which are similar to Golfies.

But in terms of size I would say GPW is smaller than Mudmaster. At least it wears smaller on the wrist due to different band construction. Mudmasters band has those "wings" under, which makes it look more massive. But GPW dial looks little deeper! And the carbon fiber on GPW makes band so confortable. I absolutely love both watches.

Well if GPW is a beast, I would call Mudmaster beast father ))))))










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave

I guess I didn't notice it before, but is my GPW-1000T the only version with recessed "G-Shock" and "Protection"? It looks like all the other versions have flush lettering, I assume from being filled in with paint?


----------



## CivicRydr

ocddave said:


> I guess I didn't notice it before, but is my GPW-1000T the only version with recessed "G-Shock" and "Protection"? It looks like all the other versions have flush lettering, I assume from being filled in with paint?


no

https://www.g-central.com/casio-g-shock-gpw-1000-gravitymaster-all-models/


----------



## Time4Playnow

New Rescue Red BEAST of awesomeness! 





My trio of Beasts together - all having just received the Leap Second info from June 1st:



Love the GPS synchronicity:


----------



## ZJAZZ

Oh WowoowWWW! Big congrats again, just saw in other post this beautiful Red, and here what a trio man!!!!

There is some really interesting and very unique design in GPW1000 models, that no other model has it in their style. GPW2000 has it too to certain extent, but there is some personality going on with the GPW1000. Like perfect clean design and perfect functionality. It tells you the right time, all the time, and this is the essence of any good watch. To have a watch with barometer for instance is different thing. This one is more pure to the watch, and absolute correct time any moment, and also has a great character. Like the design was found with his one. That's why I guess I recently too purchased another one, hopefully to receive it soon.

And that duo of RAF and Blue! What are the amazing choices Casio offers to us to have same watch with different colors! I found it fascinating! I don't know if that's a shade, but it looks like metal bezel on Blue one is slightly different than the one on the RAF. Almost like titanium vibe, but they would announce it I guess. Very nice to see high quality realistic picture how G-SHOCK writings in black look like. Mine is GB model so it has golden writings, I can't wait to see how those look on Titanium. Will definitely share my thoughts on it and some pictures of course when arrived.

Congrats again! Great trio!



Time4Playnow said:


> New Rescue Red BEAST of awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trio of Beasts together - all having just received the Leap Second info from June 1st:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the GPS synchronicity:


----------



## Time4Playnow

ZJAZZ said:


> Oh WowoowWWW! Big congrats again, just saw in other post this beautiful Red, and here what a trio man!!!!
> 
> There is some really interesting and very unique design in GPW1000 models, that no other model has it in their style. GPW2000 has it too to certain extent, but there is some personality going on with the GPW1000. Like perfect clean design and perfect functionality. *It tells you the right time, all the time, and this is the essence of any good watch.* To have a watch with barometer for instance is different thing. This one is more pure to the watch, and absolute correct time any moment, and also has a great character. Like the design was found with his one. That's why I guess I recently too purchased another one, hopefully to receive it soon.
> 
> And that duo of RAF and Blue! What are the amazing choices Casio offers to us to have same watch with different colors! I found it fascinating! I don't know if that's a shade, but it looks like metal bezel on Blue one is slightly different than the one on the RAF. Almost like titanium vibe, but they would announce it I guess. Very nice to see high quality realistic picture how G-SHOCK writings in black look like. Mine is GB model so it has golden writings, I can't wait to see how those look on Titanium. Will definitely share my thoughts on it and some pictures of course when arrived.
> 
> Congrats again! Great trio!


Many thanks, ZJAZZ!! Yes, Casio got it right with the GPW, the right time, all the time!! You're absolutely correct, that is the essence of a good watch. And the GPW nails it, spot on!!

You mentioned the bezels on them. I have not compared the Navy and RAF closely, will have to do that tomorrow. I don't know if they have bezels of different shades... Possible, just not sure. I do know the RD bezel is more of a grey color than black, you can see this in the pics. And, the RD is the first GPW I've owned that has the bezel lettering painted - and I like it! Looks good, and is a nice contrast to my other two.

My "trio" pics were poor because the lighting was bad -- too late in the day, no sunshine. I will get some better pics soon with better lighting on them, so that the colors can more readily be seen. I'll also take a pic or two of the underside of the straps - they are all VERY different!! ;-)

I'm also looking forward to photos of your titanium GPW when you get it!! :-! I had considered getting that one in the past - and won't rule it out for the future! But really, I hope to stop with 3 GPWs.... b-)

This latest RD was from Amazon, from a Japanese seller BUT with fulfillment by Amazon, which meant the normal 2-day Prime delivery!!  I love it when that happens!! LOL


----------



## SteveJ

I also like the red, but don't forget the orange one.
(Yes the bezel of my pre-owned one is scratched and I don't care.)


----------



## ZJAZZ

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Ohhhh. It is tough to wait the watch in the mail. And to wait GPW1000Titanium is even more tough. Well my beloved GB is assisting me for the moment to get in the mood of the watch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> New Rescue Red BEAST of awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trio of Beasts together - all having just received the Leap Second info from June 1st:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the GPS synchronicity:


Huge congrats!!!! what a beauty.i love this colour schemeiam pretty sure this RD4 will become rare same the GWG brother.wear in good health my brother ))


----------



## ZJAZZ

And my Titanium GPW is HERE!!!!!!!

I took the pictures as I was opening the box so this is a true unboxing to share with all of you! :-!:-!:-!

























And this is for the first time seeing it in the box

























And for the very first time out of the box!!!









What a gorgeous back cover on this titanium version!!! Still stickers on. Now I'm realizing how much lighter the watch is! Wow, it is really different!!!









Thats what Im wearing while unboxing, it's brother GB









And the sticker goes off for the first time!!! Wow what a monochrome beaty!!!! Like black and white pictures!!!

















And the very first time on the wrist!!!

































And the lume is absolutely amazing on this one! It is blue and green, not very visible on the picture but a very nice surprise to have very pleasant blue color, glows amazing!!!









I hope you enjoyed my unboxing and pictures! I absolutely LOVE this BEAST!!!!! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

ZJAZZ said:


> And my Titanium GPW is HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> I took the pictures as I was opening the box so this is a true unboxing to share with all of you! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> And this is for the first time seeing it in the box
> 
> And for the very first time out of the box!!!
> 
> What a gorgeous back cover on this titanium version!!! Still stickers on. Now I'm realizing how much lighter the watch is! Wow, it is really different!!!
> 
> Thats what Im wearing while unboxing, it's brother GB
> 
> And the sticker goes off for the first time!!! Wow what a monochrome beaty!!!! Like black and white pictures!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137706
> 
> 
> And the very first time on the wrist!!!
> 
> And the lime is absolutely amazing on this one! It is blue and green, not very visible on the picture but a very nice surprise to have very pleasant blue hands color, glows amazing!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137770
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my unboxing and pictures! I absolutely LOVE this BEAST!!!!! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


WOW, ZJAZZ, that is a beauty!!!! Truly a beautiful watch!!! Congrats, and wear in good health!! :-!:-!:-!:-!

Kind of funny that I got my 1000RD only yesterday, and you got your 1000T the very next day. :-!

You got me curious though, I don't know what color lume is on my 3 BEASTs!! I'll have to check. Very cool blue-green lume on yours!

Enjoy that amazing, fantastic BEAST!! :-!:-!


----------



## ocddave

Congrats on the Titanium, I haven't actually held any of the steel ones, so not sure if the heft between the two can be felt.....but I love my 1000T very much, its my Holy Grail piece b-)



ZJAZZ said:


> And my Titanium GPW is HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Thank you T4P! Appreciate your kinds words! Yes we almost got these beauties at the same time, just one day difference!  

Right off the bet I can tell that there is really absolutely nothing that I would like it to be even slightly different. Casio nailed it with this one, in my humble opinion. You know how we can love watches but at the same time say oh I wish this color would be different, or I wish band would be softer, or I wish writings would be another color, etc... On this particular titanium color scheme I personally wouldn't change anything. 

And the lume is very interesting. Now that I inspected it little more, I see that on the markers beside the fact that they all glow blue, there are actually dots on the end of every marker, and those glow too, and those are green colored!!! So Hands and markers are blue and dots are green! Never seen that in any lume/color combination. In the very beginning I thought only hands are blue and markers are green, but now comparing to my Mudmaster it is obvious all of them are actually blue, just hands are little bluer than markers and they glow stronger.

Very curious to see the lume color on your GPW's!!!   



Time4Playnow said:


> WOW, ZJAZZ, that is a beauty!!!! Truly a beautiful watch!!! Congrats, and wear in good health!! :-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> Kind of funny that I got my 1000RD only yesterday, and you got your 1000T the very next day. :-!
> 
> You got me curious though, I don't know what color lume is on my 3 BEASTs!! I'll have to check. Very cool blue-green lume on yours!
> 
> Enjoy that amazing, fantastic BEAST!! :-!:-!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Thanks a lot! Yes it is noticeably lighter, I didn't think it will be that much noticeable. Honestly I thought it is a gimmick and marketing but I was wrong! It is much lighter when compared and on the wrist too.



ocddave said:


> Congrats on the Titanium, I haven't actually held any of the steel ones, so not sure if the heft between the two can be felt.....but I love my 1000T very much, its my Holy Grail piece b-)


----------



## STavros78

ZJAZZ said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes it is noticeably lighter, I didn't think it will be that much noticeable. Honestly I thought it is a gimmick and marketing but I was wrong! It is much lighter when compared and on the wrist too.


Congrats man simplicity is awesome.as i ve told many times iam sucker for titanium watches.its a great feeling


----------



## ZJAZZ

Thanks man! This is actually the very first titanium ever I had! Pleasantly surprised and this stealth look of it is all what I was looking for! Even buckle and band holder are titanium black. You are absolutely right, it is a great feeling!



STavros78 said:


> Congrats man simplicity is awesome.as i ve told many times iam sucker for titanium watches.its a great feeling


----------



## WES51

*Re: GPW : &amp;amp;quot;T H E B E A S T&amp;amp;quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

@ZJAZZ great post and an awesome watch.

Thanks for sharing all the extra 'little' insider details as well like the colored lume dots. Enjoy the watch. This watch is my dream as well. I can't get it out of my head since the time when I saw it in person. I especially love it's high contrast and other interpretations of focusing on the essentials. Wear it in good health!


----------



## ZJAZZ

*Re: GPW : &amp;amp;quot;T H E B E A S T&amp;amp;quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Thank you Wes! Appreciate your kind words. It was my pleasure to share the first excitement and unboxing. Pleased you like the watch, I absolutely love it too. I hope very soon you will have one as well!  because dreams come true my friend!!!   



WES51 said:


> @ZJAZZ great post, awesome watch. Thanks for sharing all the extra insider details as well. Enjoy the watch. This watch is my dream as well. I can't get it out of my head since the time when I saw it in person. I especially love it's high contrast and other interpretations of focusing on the essentials. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Time4Playnow

SteveJ said:


> I also like the red, but don't forget the orange one.
> (Yes the bezel of my pre-owned one is scratched and I don't care.)
> 
> View attachment 12133754


I really like the orange one too, Steve! That's the one that DSD has incoming.

It has a lot of nice colorful details on the dial. And the city code ring is a nice shade also. And then there's the orange strap -- very nice!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Here I think you can see the difference in the resin color between the RAF and the Navy. Turns out the bezels on the two are the same shade of black.





Here you can see the different colors of the underside of the straps. Only on the RAF can you see the carbon fiber:



Couldn't leave out the RD:



The lume on all of mine is the same (except for the Navy, the 'stealth' markers are not quite as bright). The color is the typical greenish-white, and the hands have slightly brighter lume than the markers:


----------



## ZJAZZ

Time4Playnow said:


> Here I think you can see the difference in the resin color between the RAF and the Navy. Turns out the bezels on the two are the same shade of black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the different colors of the underside of the straps. Only on the RAF can you see the carbon fiber:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't leave out the RD:
> 
> 
> 
> The lume on all of mine is the same (except for the Navy, the 'stealth' markers are not quite as bright). The color is the typical greenish-white, and the hands have slightly brighter lume than the markers:


Amazing! Thanks for great pictures! Love those!!!!

Here's another pic of the lume of my T. I hope those green dots are visible on the blue markers that I'm talking about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

Loving the red! It'd go well with my Navy. Seeing these pictures is tempting to find one but I really don't need another Gravitymaster.


----------



## SteveJ

ZJAZZ said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes it is noticeably lighter, I didn't think it will be that much noticeable. Honestly I thought it is a gimmick and marketing but I was wrong! It is much lighter when compared and on the wrist too.


The ONLY thing about your posts and GPW-1000-T that I don't absolutely love is that now I have the itch for one. 
I had already been debating on which variation would be my next target. 
Since I already have a certain affection for titanium and I have wondered how much lighter it really would be, (since my orange one isn't really that heavy imo).
T it is.


----------



## ZJAZZ

You will absolutely love it!!! This is not my first GPW but first ever T, and I love it. Very small details like monochrome colors, and blue lume, lighter, and black back cover makes it on top of my GPW list. I was debating myself and after getting one I'm happy that I didn't get another similar color. Go for it!!!!   



SteveJ said:


> The ONLY thing about your posts and GPW-1000-T that I don't absolutely love is that now I have the itch for one.
> I had already been debating on which variation would be my next target.
> Since I already have a certain affection for titanium and I have wondered how much lighter it really would be, (since my orange one isn't really that heavy imo).
> T it is.


----------



## ZJAZZ

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Here is the mentioned difference. Altough 23 gramms may seem funny as nothing, it is quite noticeable. Especially when I first picked it up I noticed it right away.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



ZJAZZ said:


> Here is the mentioned difference. Altough 23 gramms may seem funny as nothing, it is quite noticeable. Especially when I first picked it up I noticed it right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good info.
That is a non trivial difference of about 19%.
The T version is almost 1/5 less weight than the steel version!


----------



## WES51

Your picture incidentally highlights the quick lock crown very well, which is another plus in my opinion. I'm no big fan of 'screwing' around with the crown.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: GPW : &amp;quot;T H E B E A S T&amp;quot; THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Had to also post this here, from the GPW-1000T-1A:


----------



## Time4Playnow

Turns out I had some time to take a few shots tonite. Caveat: I never claimed to have any photography skills! ;-) They are high-res, if nothing else! :-d But hopefully these will give you some clue of the awesomeness of this watch! (p.s. if Wes drools a little from viewing them, my job is accomplished! :-d:-d)

GPW-1000T-1A


----------



## ZJAZZ

Absolutely amazing!!! Love it!!!!    The best GPW1000 out there!!!!!



Time4Playnow said:


> Turns out I had some time to take a few shots tonite. Caveat: I never claimed to have any photography skills! ;-) They are high-res, if nothing else! :-d But hopefully these will give you some clue of the awesomeness of this watch! (p.s. if Wes drools a little from viewing them, my job is accomplished! :-d:-d)
> 
> GPW-1000T-1A


----------



## STavros78

With all the power that G-shock God gave me i can help all members join the Titanium Beast by posting this

Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000T‑1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch | eBay

The famous ebay seller made it happen hahahahahaah


----------



## ocddave

Good lord that is cheap! Pacparts wants $260 for a replacement band, for double that I can get the whole watch?!



STavros78 said:


> With all the power that G-shock God gave me i can help all members join the Titanium Beast by posting this
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000Tâ€'1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch | eBay
> 
> The famous ebay seller made it happen hahahahahaah


----------



## WES51

GPW 1K Titanium. 
...huuuhh...
...drooool...



Great job Time4Playnow!


----------



## ZJAZZ

WOW!!! I'm seeing much more GPW T coming to this thread very soon! That is an incredible price, like 100$ cheaper than amazon!



STavros78 said:


> With all the power that G-shock God gave me i can help all members join the Titanium Beast by posting this
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000Tâ€'1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch | eBay
> 
> The famous ebay seller made it happen hahahahahaah


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> With all the power that G-shock God gave me i can help all members join the Titanium Beast by posting this
> 
> Casio G-Shock Men&apos;s GPW1000T‑1A Hybrid Gravity Master GPS Atomic Solar Watch | eBay
> 
> The famous ebay seller made it happen hahahahahaah


Yes, that IS a great price!! Ha! But my deal beat that one by $3!!! (with Amazon rewards points) AND I have a 2-yr warranty! ;-):-!

Retail on that specific BEAST is $1,350!!! Less than half retail price is a great deal, IMO!!! :-!


----------



## hoss

ZJAZZ said:


> And my Titanium GPW is HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> I took the pictures as I was opening the box so this is a true unboxing to share with all of you! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 12137434
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137458
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137474
> 
> 
> And this is for the first time seeing it in the box
> 
> View attachment 12137498
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137522
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137538
> 
> 
> And for the very first time out of the box!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137554
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous back cover on this titanium version!!! Still stickers on. Now I'm realizing how much lighter the watch is! Wow, it is really different!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137586
> 
> 
> Thats what Im wearing while unboxing, it's brother GB
> 
> View attachment 12137602
> 
> 
> And the sticker goes off for the first time!!! Wow what a monochrome beaty!!!! Like black and white pictures!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137618
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137706
> 
> 
> And the very first time on the wrist!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137722
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137730
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137738
> 
> 
> View attachment 12137746
> 
> 
> And the lume is absolutely amazing on this one! It is blue and green, not very visible on the picture but a very nice surprise to have very pleasant blue color, glows amazing!!!
> 
> View attachment 12137770
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed my unboxing and pictures! I absolutely LOVE this BEAST!!!!! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


ZJAZZ,
From which seller did you buy your GPW1000T-1A watch from?


----------



## ZJAZZ

hoss said:


> ZJAZZ,
> From which seller did you buy your GPW1000T-1A watch from?


I got my T slightly cheaper from personal contact of the watch wholesaler.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Thread of awesomness indeed!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deonprins88

My T. Really awesome in every way


----------



## Mbaulfinger

You guys all need to stop posting pics of the Ti version of the Beast. I'm barely hold out as it is. Seeing pictures of it's not helping my sense of fiscal responsibility! 

hehe, you all enjoy that titanium wonder! I sure do love it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mbaulfinger said:


> You guys all need to stop posting pics of the Ti version of the Beast. I'm barely hold out as it is. Seeing pictures of it's not helping my sense of fiscal responsibility!
> 
> hehe, you all enjoy that titanium wonder! I sure do love it.


Fiscal responsibility is greatly overrated.... :-d:-d


----------



## fcasoli

Trilogy


----------



## paul_ral

Skyactive with G-Shock technology!


----------



## paul_ral

GPW-1000GB-1A and EQW-T620RB


----------



## Time4Playnow

It seems that the prices of the GPW-1000T on Amazon are no longer at $670, but have gone back up closer to $800. ($798, currently)

Fortunately, those who want one can still get the incredible deal from that infamous Ebay seller, at $599!! :-! (apparently, he still has 94 in-stock) Love this watch!!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## ZJAZZ

Time4Playnow said:


> It seems that the prices of the GPW-1000T on Amazon are no longer at $670, but have gone back up closer to $800. ($798, currently)
> 
> Fortunately, those who want one can still get the incredible deal from that infamous Ebay seller, at $599!! :-! (apparently, he still has 94 in-stock) Love this watch!!!! :-!:-!:-!


Amazing shot T4P!!!! This GPW is a truly amazing monochrome machine! Loving it's black/white stealth character 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

*GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

Thought I'd throw this here on the thread and then update when repair is made.

Never did have much luck with my GPW-1000, so I sent it off to The Time Machine in SoCal for repair.

The second hand was constantly getting stuck at various positions around the dial. In addition it would not perform a GPS sync. Should arrive to them on Monday and I am hoping turn-around will be just a couple weeks.

Like the watch, just need to get it working properly.


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Trilogy


ι will take the right one thanks....


----------



## fcasoli

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*



STavros78 said:


> ι will take the right one thanks....


Great choice 
My next Gravitymaster could be this limited red gold ?


----------



## Mbaulfinger

fcasoli that trilogy shot is great. Gives a good idea of the size of the 2000 vs the 1000. Appreciate the comparison. Nice collection by the way!


----------



## kensim781

Mine says "Hi" !! :-!


----------



## scyther

Hi i just received my gpw 1000t adr model. its look great, i just have a question, in the back cover the details in the back, it looks like its not engraved in the metal back cover and more like a print, maybe because the cover is black they use print so that details can be seen and read easily? i use to own other model but stainless steel back cover and details is engraved in the metal cover. now in titanium gpw, maybe because its black thats why its not engraved and looks like print or something? only the tripple g resist logo is engraved at the back. I didnt see anyone mention that in any post thats why i ask here. thank you for any reply.


----------



## ocddave

Yes, its printed on the black back cover, not engraved. Also, not sure if the other models are the same, or not.



scyther said:


> Hi i just received my gpw 1000t adr model. its look great, i just have a question, in the back cover the details in the back, it looks like its not engraved in the metal back cover and more like a print, maybe because the cover is black they use print so that details can be seen and read easily? i use to own other model but stainless steel back cover and details is engraved in the metal cover. now in titanium gpw, maybe because its black thats why its not engraved and looks like print or something? only the tripple g resist logo is engraved at the back. I didnt see anyone mention that in any post thats why i ask here. thank you for any reply.


----------



## scyther

Thank you for reply, i thought only mine is like this and i only notice when i check the label closer since its not really noticeable. Maybe because the metal is already black and if you engraved the label it will be hard to read whats writen.



ocddave said:


> Yes, its printed on the black back cover, not engraved. Also, not sure if the other models are the same, or not.


----------



## fcasoli

The steel version is a sculpture


----------



## D7002470

RAF


----------



## bncrpt

My latest pickup a GPW1000RD for a steal...first of these in my collection, and the best colourway in my eyes!


----------



## Time4Playnow

bncrpt said:


> My latest pickup a GPW1000RD for a steal...first of these in my collection, and the best colourway in my eyes!


NICE, super pickup, CONGRATS!!!! :-!:-!:-! I love that one, I actually just got mine out to wear today. 

I think that just like the GWG-1000RDs, these GPW-1000RDs will do nothing but go up in price as they get more and more scarce. AFAIK they are not being produced anymore, just like the GWG-1000RDs. So it's likely to be worth even mo' money down the road! ;-):-d


----------



## Hassann

Does anyone know where I could pick up a GPW1000-2A (navy blue and orange) for a reasonable price? Many thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassann

*Re: GPW : "T H E B E A S T" THREAD OF AWESOMENESS - Title says it all.*

.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hassann said:


> Does anyone know where I could pick up a GPW1000-2A (navy blue and orange) for a reasonable price? Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That's a tough task. I don't think that version was ever sold in the U.S. And now, it seems like quantities are dwindling - and prices are going up. You could check Rakuten but I doubt they have any. Probably your best bet is to keep an eye on WatchRecon and try to pick up a used one in great condition. Good luck!


----------



## Hassann

Time4Playnow said:


> That's a tough task. I don't think that version was ever sold in the U.S. And now, it seems like quantities are dwindling - and prices are going up. You could check Rakuten but I doubt they have any. Probably your best bet is to keep an eye on WatchRecon and try to pick up a used one in great condition. Good luck!


Ah... Not good. I've really got my heart set on on this colour but after searching extensively online they seem to have dried up. I've seen a refurbished one for £448 from a retailer but I'm wondering what they would mean by 'refurbished'? Also it is quite expensive for a 'refurbished' one when I can pick up a brand new titanium one for £450 inclusive of delivery. I don't know what to dooooo!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hassann said:


> Ah... Not good. I've really got my heart set on on this colour but after searching extensively online they seem to have dried up. I've seen a refurbished one for £448 from a retailer but I'm wondering what they would mean by 'refurbished'? Also it is quite expensive for a 'refurbished' one when I can pick up a brand new titanium one for £450 inclusive of delivery. I don't know what to dooooo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I checked Rakuten just now for grins and they do have ONE Navy GPW, for $783. That's about the typical going price for this version, new - well until recently, that is. It's listing in the mid-to-upper $900s on Amazon now...

I have both the Navy and Titanium versions. If you are considering the titanium, I will say it is very very nice!! I don't think you'd be disappointed with it.

Here are a couple pics to help you think it over... ;-)


----------



## ZJAZZ

The TITANIUM version indeed is a killer one! Pics don't do justice of it, it is absolutely stunning with so many great details. One of my favorite GPW's of them all. Great pics T4P!


----------



## Hein W

Second incoming copy for me: *GPW-1000-4AER
*








Here with his older brother: GPW-1000-RAF


----------



## STavros78

Hein W said:


> Second incoming copy for me: *GPW-1000-4AER
> *
> View attachment 12701001
> 
> 
> Here with his older brother: GPW-1000-RAF
> View attachment 12701005


Congrats bro keep them coming it is a great watch


----------



## kevio




----------



## 1hawaii50

Just showed yesterday....GPW1000RD-4ACR









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GeSte

Please add my second BEAST the GPW-1000RG-1A!


----------



## fcasoli

GeSte said:


> Please add my second BEAST the GPW-1000RG-1A!
> 
> View attachment 12805179


Spectacular Ironman


----------



## aneflan

I have always admired this model the most of g-shocks. Now I found one new with a really good price.

I read about the problem with a strap (peeling etc.) I have couple questions regarding that.

1. How common that problem seems to be right now? Is it so with everyone's gpw-1000?
2. Is it possible that the problem has been fixed with watches made later?
3. Is the problem only with black strap?
4. Does anyone know where that combibracelet is sold at the moment with best price?
5. How long do you think spare straps will be available? Should I buy one right now if my strap gets bad? Or are those available after few years?

Thanks!


----------



## fcasoli

aneflan said:


> I have always admired this model the most of g-shocks. Now I found one new with a really good price.
> 
> I read about the problem with a strap (peeling etc.) I have couple questions regarding that.
> 
> 1. How common that problem seems to be right now? Is it so with everyone's gpw-1000?
> 2. Is it possible that the problem has been fixed with watches made later?
> 3. Is the problem only with black strap?
> 4. Does anyone know where that combibracelet is sold at the moment with best price?
> 5. How long do you think spare straps will be available? Should I buy one right now if my strap gets bad? Or are those available after few years?
> 
> Thanks!


In my past 3 Gravitymaster, band was perfect, also in black, do not worry for this issue and availability for spare parts is not a problem


----------



## aneflan

Are GPW-1000s still manufactured? Or did they end manufacturing these when GPW-2000 was released?


----------



## aneflan

Received this GPW-1000-1a today! I have always admired this watch but found it too expensive but now I found it cheap enough. I really like it! Not too big. Pictures make it seem bigger but irl it is not so huge. 
GPS sync worked perfectly!

G21D280F
<- Does this serial mean that this watch was manufactured in 2016?


----------



## M-Shock

aneflan said:


> Are GPW-1000s still manufactured? Or did they end manufacturing these when GPW-2000 was released?


https://g-shock.jp/products/model-search/#!/mname=&modno=5410

All models are "end of production".


----------



## pindu

you got the best colourway. (not my pics)


Casio-G-Shock-Master-of-G-7.jpg (316.3 KB) 








Casio-G-Shock-Master-of-G-9.jpg (331.8 KB) 








Casio-G-Shock-Master-of-G-6.jpg (334.8 KB)


----------



## pindu

does anyone know how easy it is to change a battery in one of these. the watch has 'over-discharged' and the '2nd' battery needs replacing.


----------



## Time4Playnow

pindu said:


> does anyone know how easy it is to change a battery in one of these. the watch has 'over-discharged' and the '2nd' battery needs replacing.


Never changed a battery in one.

What "second battery"?? :think:


----------



## pindu

from the manual:

"If the second hand moves to 12 o'clock and stops there for some time after the watch is continuously 
exposed to light, it could mean that charging is not possible due to over-discharge. Contact your 
retailer and request replacement of the secondary battery."


----------



## Time4Playnow

pindu said:


> from the manual:
> 
> "If the second hand moves to 12 o'clock and stops there for some time after the watch is continuously
> exposed to light, it could mean that charging is not possible due to over-discharge. Contact your
> retailer and request replacement of the secondary battery."


I suspect that the phrase "secondary battery," which does appear more than once, was just the use of poor wording or possibly a bad translation. In other places, it says "a battery" or "the battery." I think there is only a single rechargeable battery.

Also, on the last page of the manual under specifications (believe it's page E-78), it says the following:


----------



## aneflan

Hey! Is that combi bracelet good? I am thinking of buying one even I like this carbon fiber band and it does not seem to peel like some of these have. But I think I would like to have that bracelet also if some day I want to change it. Is it better than resin band?

Also if someone knows where to get gpw-1000 bands and bracelets cheapest tell me  So far I found bracelet for about 100euros and about same price with bands.


----------



## CC

Just ordered the 'Beast' and thinking about getting a link bracelet for better comfort.
I had the standard blue but I found it to big & heavy.

Anyone got any experience with the alternate bracelet and I'm guessing it fits all GPW-1000 models?


----------



## Time4Playnow

CollectorCol said:


> View attachment 12976205
> 
> 
> Just ordered the 'Beast' and thinking about getting a link bracelet for better comfort.
> I had the standard blue but I found it to big & heavy.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with the alternate bracelet and I'm guessing it fits all GPW-1000 models?


Not sure what you're referring to when you say "standard blue"??? :-s

I have the black FC bracelet that you pictured there for the GPW-1000. Yes, it fits all GPW-1000 versions. It's very comfortable, some will like it better than the straps. Has the standard microadjustments in the clasp. A very nice bracelet.


----------



## CC

Sorry T4PN, I had the 1AER (Blue) version but just ordered the lighter Titanium (TBS).

I'm really liking bracelets over standard straps recently so think this will be a great addition to the GPW. The micro adjustment works better for fine tuning imo.


----------



## coinup

Is it safe to charge this watch in direct sunlight?? Little worried as the watch gets very hot to touch especially in the summer sun.


----------



## chicagoan

ok folks, bad news , my beast's battery is 100% dead, should I send it back to Casio? or get this battery from amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-CT...0080GQBTU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Thank you all


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

chicagoan said:


> ok folks, bad news , my beast's battery is 100% dead, should I send it back to Casio? or get this battery from amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-CT...0080GQBTU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> Thank you all


I would change the battery myself.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

chicagoan said:


> ok folks, bad news , my beast's battery is 100% dead, should I send it back to Casio? or get this battery from amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-CT...0080GQBTU/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> Thank you all


Try putting it in bright light for a few days to see if it comes back to life. Most of them seem to.


----------



## chicagoan

GaryK30 said:


> Try putting it in bright light for a few days to see if it comes back to life. Most of them seem to.


I tried it a few days, granted I only put in bright sunlight for 4-5 hours each


----------



## aneflan

Double


----------



## aneflan

.


----------



## anto1980

lqhakeem said:


> Part 2..


Where did you buy that band?


----------



## therion

anto1980 said:


> Where did you buy that band?


It comes with the watch.


----------



## therion

I just got one a few days ago, it truly is a beast 


The bracelet is absolutely stunning:


I haven't expected to like it as much as I do, I thought it would be way to big. It is big, but it's very well balanced. I love the aged bezel!


----------

